# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2017)



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mar 2017 às 13:56)

*Tópico para Monitoramento de Furacões no Atlântico Norte em 2017*​*
Lista de nomes para a temporada de 2017 no Atlântico:​*Arlene, Bret, Cindy, Don, Emily, Franklin, Gert, Harvey, Irma, Jose, Katia, Lee, Maria, Nate, Ophelia, Philippe, Rina, Sean, Tammy, Vince, Whitney.

*Links úteis*​*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:​*NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)​*Imagens de satélite​*NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images​*Modelos​*NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots
​*Outros Dados​*Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis​*Radares​*Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana
​*Serviços nacionais ou regionais de Meteorologia​*Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela
​*Ferramentas​*Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance
​*Climatologia​*​*Época​*A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção.​*Origem e trajectos​*





​*Pico​*
O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.





​*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses ​*









​*Origem e trajectos por meses​*Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está activo da mesma forma.​*Junho​*




​*Julho​*




​*Agosto​*




​*Setembro​*




​*Outubro​*




​*Novembro​*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mar 2017 às 13:57)

*Arlene?*

A temporada do Atlântico Norte pode começar mais cedo este ano novamente. 
GFS e ECMWF em acordo com um sistema subtropical se formando ainda neste final de semana na região das Bahamas.
Caso venha se formar, será primeiro sistema em Março no Atlântico Norte.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2017 às 16:04)

Novidades do NHC para a nova temporada:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/news/20170309_pa_2017SeasonChanges.pdf

O mais relevante para o território português - nomeadamente os Açores - são as atualizações 2 a 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2017 às 22:20)

Distúrbio está agora sendo acompanhado.











*AL, 90, 2017032518, , BEST, 0, 199N, 685W, 30, 1009, LO, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, 1012, 180, 150, 0, 0, , 0, , 0, 0, INVEST, , 
AL, 90, 2017032600, , BEST, 0, 209N, 685W, 30, 1009, LO, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, 1012, 180, 150, 0, 0, , 0, , 0, 0, INVEST, , 
AL, 90, 2017032606, , BEST, 0, 216N, 687W, 30, 1009, LO, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, 1012, 180, 150, 0, 0, , 0, , 0, 0, INVEST, , 
AL, 90, 2017032612, , BEST, 0, 226N, 688W, 35, 1009, LO, 34, NEQ, 150, 0, 0, 0, 1012, 180, 150, 0, 0, , 0, , 0, 0, INVEST, , 
AL, 90, 2017032618, , BEST, 0, 235N, 690W, 35, 1009, LO, 34, NEQ, 150, 0, 0, 0, 1013, 180, 150, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, INVEST*


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2017 às 19:32)

*2017 Atlantic hurricane forecast: Possible El Nino to limit development of storms*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-nino-to-limit-development-of-storms/70001271


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2017 às 13:09)

Nomes de tempestades retirados:



> Os nomes *Matthew* e *Otto* foram substituídos por Martin e Owen na lista rotativa de nomes utilizados para os ciclones tropicais devido aos elevados danos e numerosas mortes causadas em 2016, nas regiões do Mar das Caraíbas, Golfo do México, Atlântico Norte e leste do Pacífico Norte.
> 
> O Comité de Furacões da Associação Regional IV (América do Norte, Central e Caraíbas) da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) tomou esta decisão durante a sua 39ª sessão, e onde Portugal esteve representado, que decorreu entre 23 e 26 deste mês de março, em San José da Costa Rica.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2017 às 20:53)

*Invest 91L Could Develop Into a Subtropical Storm This Week; Would Be First April Named Storm Since 2003
*


> As of Monday, the NHC gave the system a low (30 percent) chance of development in the next couple of days.



https://www.wunderground.com/news/atlantic-subtropical-development-april-2017

Imagens  Eumetsat e http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/imagery/nwatl.html


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2017 às 21:15)




----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2017 às 01:23)




----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2017 às 16:21)

> A depression has a cyclonic circular motion with surface winds under 39 mph. A subtropical depression or storm has both tropical and non-tropical characteristics.
> 
> Tropical storm formation over the Atlantic basin is very rare during the months of January, February, March and April. There has been only one tropical storm on record during April from 1851 to 2016, according to the Atlantic Oceanographic and Meteorological Laboratory.



*Unusually early Subtropical Depression 1 forms in Atlantic*


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2017 às 16:48)




----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2017 às 22:19)




----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2017 às 16:37)




----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2017 às 16:48)




----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2017 às 02:26)




----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 23:12)




----------



## lserpa (15 Jun 2017 às 00:05)

Orion disse:


>



95, o ano do furacão Tânia foi bem ativo! 2005 rebentou com tudo!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 15:52)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 15:55)

Golfo do México já com alguma atividade Bret já anda por lá  

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 23:28)

Recém forma TS Cindy muito próxima de fazer landfall 
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather...t-public-possible-n774681?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_nn





Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2017 às 17:03)




----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2017 às 18:19)

Nos devaneios já começam a surgir os primeiros ciclones relevantes:


----------



## lserpa (18 Jul 2017 às 13:48)

Tempestade tropical #DON aproxima-se das ilhas Windward, encontrava-se às 0800AST a 335 km ao sudeste de BARBADOS,
 esta tempestade vai atravessar as ilhas esta noite e próxima madrugada  (GMT).
Espera-se que esta tempestade não chegue à categoria de furacão.
Será provavelmente uma tempestade muito compacta e com uma área de ventos de força de TT apenas a Norte da circulação central da mesma. 

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 18/0900Z 11.5N 56.2W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 18/1800Z 11.8N 59.1W 50 KT 60 MPH
24H 19/0600Z 12.1N 63.2W 50 KT 60 MPH
36H 19/1800Z 12.4N 67.4W 50 KT 60 MPH
48H 20/0600Z 12.7N 71.6W 40 KT 45 MPH
72H 21/0600Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Stewart
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT5+shtml/180834.shtml?

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/anal...lp_wind&runtime=2017071806&fh=0&xpos=0&ypos=0


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jul 2017 às 21:57)

*zerohedge*‏@zerohedge 54 segHá 54 segundos
*HILARY LIKELY TO BECOME A HURRICANE BY MONDAY AND A MAJOR HURRICANE ON TUESDAY : NHC
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 15:48)

*zerohedge*‏@zerohedge 52 segHá 53 segundos
*HILARY BECOMES A HURRICANE : NHC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2017 às 03:38)

*Ciclones Atlântico Norte*:
Até o momento tivemos 5 tempestades tropicais (Arlene, Bret, Cindy, Don e Emily) e uma depressão tropical.
Arlene e DT4 não afetaram nenhuma localidade, enquanto Bret, Cindy, Don e Emily causaram alguns danos e três fatalidades.

*INVEST 99L*:
Uma área de baixa pressão está saindo neste momento da África tem boas chances de se tornar uma depressão tropical nos próximos dias. O sistema deve enfrentar ar seco e cisalhamento o  que pode atrapalhar. O ECMWF indica o ciclone chegando no máximo a uma tempestade tropical e se dissipando próximo das Antilhas. GFS e CMC indicam que o ciclone seguiria um caminho diferente, indo ao norte das Antilhas, podendo afetar as Bahamas e Leste dos EUA como um furacão. UKMET mostra o ciclone afetando as Antilhas como pelo menos uma tempestade tropical. Seguimos acompanhando.





Os modelos também indicam um possível ciclone na região da baía de Campeche por volta do dia 12 de Agosto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2017 às 03:39)

Houve um aumento nas chances da formação de um ciclone na baía de Campeche e o NHC já está monitorando.
México e Texas pode ser afetados por esse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2017 às 03:42)

INVEST 90L


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2017 às 01:56)

*INVEST 90L: *
Um voo de reconhecimento foi agendado caso necessário para amanhã a tarde.
O sistema está se tornando melhor organizado nas últimas 24 horas e caso mantenha o ritmo atual de organização, poderia ser uma depressão ou até mesmo uma tempestade tropical amanhã.
México, Belize e Honduras devem acompanhar o sistema com atenção.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2017 às 02:04)

O próximo nome na lista é Franklin.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2017 às 22:35)

Depressão tropical 7 se formou no Atlântico.
Avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para México e Belize.
Este ciclone tem potencial para uma rápida intensificação quando entrar na Baía de Campeche.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2017 às 22:41)

GFS e ECMWF mostrando o futuro Franklin fazendo landfall no México como um forte furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2017 às 21:40)

Tempestade tropical Franklin se formou no começo desta segunda-feira.
Franklin segue se intensificando e organizando.
O primeiro landfall pode ocorrer nesta noite/madrugada no México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2017 às 21:52)

*Ontem, 16:23*

Tempestade tropical Franklin deve emergir para a Baía de Campeche daqui algumas horas.
Chuvas e ventos fortes foram registrados no México e Belize, porém ainda não se relata danos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2017 às 21:53)

Franklin se fortalece para furacão de categoria 1






Voo de reconhecimento encontrou pressão de 984 mbar e ventos sustentados de 120 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2017 às 22:00)

O ciclone pode afetar os estados de Tabasco, Veracruz, Puebla, Tlaxacala, Hidalgo,Queretar e San Luis Potosi.
O maior risco será as fortes chuvas, com acumulados previstos variando entre 100 a 300 mm.
Há risco de storm surge.


----------



## lserpa (13 Ago 2017 às 14:41)

Será a primeira deste ano a passar a norte dos Açores.
Veremos o que a coriolis faz  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Ago 2017 às 22:46)

Recem nascida tempestade tropical Gert.










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Ago 2017 às 22:51)

Gert torna-se assim na 7° tempestade tropical nomeada desta época. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fonte NOAA NWS Atlantic OPC 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Ago 2017 às 00:20)

Franklin fez landfall como categoria 1 no México entre 9/10 de Agosto.
Não se reporta feridos, fatalidades ou danos graves até o momento.
O ciclone atingiu o pico no mar, com ventos sustentados de 140 km/h e pressão de 981 mbar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Ago 2017 às 00:22)

Gert deve se tornar um furacão na próxima atualização.
Tem potencial para chegar na categoria 2 ou 3 na minha opinião, vamos acompanhando.
Tirando grandes ondas no litoral, não se espera nenhuma outra ameaça.


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2017 às 12:37)

Yep, Gert já é um furacão.


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2017 às 17:12)

O Atlântico tropical a mostrar que Setembro está à porta! 
3 invest seguidos  





Fonte: weathernation 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Ago 2017 às 01:34)

Atlântico deve ficar MUITO movimentado nas próximas semanas.
Podemos ver Harvey, Irma e José.

Gert se tornou um furacão ontem, mas devido ao ar seco não está se intensificando muito.
O pico de intensidade até o momento foi de ventos sustentados 130 km/h e pressão de 981 mbar (categoria 1).

INVEST91L deve seguir mais ao sul que o previsto e adentar o Caribe, podendo afetar Antilhas, Nicarágua e Honduras.
No momento é esperado que chegue apenas a força de uma tempestade tropical.

INVEST92L está previsto para seguir um caminho mais ao norte, podendo ser uma ameaça por volta do dia 24/08 para Bahamas e Flórida. 
No momento é esperado que chegue apenas a força de uma tempestade tropical.

INVEST 93L ainda há divergência sobre a trajetória, EURO mostra recurvo antes de chegar em Porto Rico, já os demais modelos uma ameaça para Caribe e EUA.
Todos concordam em um quesito, tem potencial para ser o furacão mais forte de 2017.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Ago 2017 às 23:32)

GERT se tornou um forte furacão de categoria 2.
Na costa das províncias atlânticas do Canadá o mar pode ficar agitado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

GERT atingiu o pico, com ventos sustentados em 165 km/h e pressão de 967 mbar.
Ciclone está rapidamente perdendo força.

Depressão tropical 9 se forma no Atlântico.
Avisos de tempestade tropical em vigor para Martinique, St. Lucia, Barbados, St. Vincent and the Grenadines e Dominica.
Esse ciclone pode afetar também Honduras, Belize e México na próxima semana.
Nome será Harvey e tem boas chances de ser o terceiro furacão de 2017.




INVEST 92L: Modelos ainda seguem divergentes em relação a trajetória e a intensidade.
Hispaniola, Cuba, Bahamas e Flórida devem observar este ciclone com atenção.
O nome será Irma. Nomes com a letra I normalmente causam muitos problemas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2017 às 20:54)

Tempestade tropical Harvey se forma no Atlântico.
Voo de reconhecimento encontrou ventos de 65 km/h e pressão de 1006 mbar.

*AL, 09, 2017081718, , BEST, 0, 130N, 550W, 35, 1006, TS, 34,*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

Os modelos seguem inconsistentes com o caminho e intensidade de Harvey e 92L.
Harvey segue sendo previsto para afetar Belize, Nicarágua e México, porém a força ainda é incerta, além disso antes previsto para se dissipar, agora a maioria dos modelos, exceto GFS, indicam o ciclone entrando na Baía de Campeche e seguindo para norte, podendo afetar Texas e Louisiana como um grande furacão.
92L estava previsto para afetar Bahamas, Flórida e Cuba, talvez entrando no Golfo, porém hoje já tem modelos mostrando o ciclone fazendo landfall em Massachusetts.

GFS - 28 de Agosto nenhum ciclone no Atlântico.





ECMWF - 28 de Agosto Harvey depois de afetar Belize, Nicarágua e México faria landfall nos EUA, porém não desenvolve 92L e futuro 93L.





CMC - 25 de Agosto, landfall de Harvey no México pela segunda vez, 92L nas Bahamas, depois margeando a costa leste e fazendo landfall em Massachusetts e o futuro 93L.





As fortes chuvas causadas pela tempestade tropical Harvey, provocaram inundações nas Antilhas, principalmente em Barbados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2017 às 02:07)

Olhos voltados novamente para Harvey, que havia sido rebaixada para uma onda tropical devido ao forte cisalhamento e que tem altas chances de voltar a ser tempestade tropical nas próximas 48 horas.
Rodada do ECMWF indica o ciclone margeando toda costa do TX e fazendo landfall na LA, podendo causar inundações catastróficas, com acumulados de +800 mm em alguns locais.
HOUSTON pode acumular 600 mm em 6 dias, sendo a maioria entre 27/28.
Outros modelos como GFS, NAVGEM, JMA seguem o europeu em um landfall no Texas.
CMC mostra landfall entre TX e México.





INVEST 92L está na costa da Flórida no momento.
Modelos mostram o sistema fazendo um recurvo e margeando a Costa Leste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2017 às 20:20)

Todos modelos de acordo com Harvey afetando Texas e posteriormente voltando ao Golfo e fazendo um segundo landfall na Louisiana.
*INUNDAÇÕES CATASTRÓFICAS POSSÍVEIS NOS DOIS ESTADOS, COM ACUMULADOS SUPERIORES A 1100 MM SENDO PREVISTOS PARA ÁREAS DO TEXAS.*
Risco também de um tornado outbreak caso se confirme a trajetória e o lento deslocamento do ciclone.








> 1. Satellite images indicate that an area of low pressure over
> the Yucatan Peninsula, associated with the remnants of Harvey, has
> become better defined during the day. Environmental conditions are
> conducive for development when the system moves over the Bay of
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 21:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 21:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 22:36)

*Eric Holthaus*‏Conta verificada@EricHolthaus 12 minHá 12 minutos
*With pumps down, New Orleans is considering an unprecedented plan to evacuate the city in the event of heavy rain.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 11:16)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

Harvey se regenera na Baía de Campeche para uma depressão tropical.
AL, 09, 2017082312, , BEST, 0, 214N, 925W, *30, 1006, TD
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 14:45)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Harvey se regenera na Baía de Campeche para uma depressão tropical.
> AL, 09, 2017082312, , BEST, 0, 214N, 925W, *30, 1006, TD
> *


Isso era o que estava previsto nos modelos não era? Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 14:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

*Mark Sudduth*‏Conta verificada@hurricanetrack 1 hHá 1 hora
NHC is forecasting between 4 and 6 feet of storm surge for the watch area. This is above ground level - take seriously!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 18:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 19:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 22:47)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 04:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso era o que estava previsto nos modelos não era? Obrigado!


Em relação a intensidade sim, já quanto a organização, o sistema está mais bem organizado que esperado. 

Voo de reconhecimento realizado momentos atrás, encontrou o centro mais a leste que no começo do dia, uma queda de 5 mbar na pressão, porém ainda não foi encontrado ventos com força de tempestade tropical.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 08:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 09:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 09:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 10:43)

*O GFS põe o Harvey como furacão Cat4 em 36h!*


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Ago 2017 às 11:12)

O ECM prevê 3 sistemas para a próxima semana, portanto uma semana agitada.
Por sua vez, o GFS na mesma run só prevê 2 sistemas, não desenvolvendo a onda tropical junto de Cabo Verde como Tempestade Tropical ou Furação.






Seja como for, o zénite da época de furações no Atlântico poderá trazer agitação e, possivelmente algumas alterações no estado do tempo em Portugal, quer nas ilhas, quer no continente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 11:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 12:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 12:12)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 12:35)

Harvey está rapidamente se intensificando.
Imagens da organização ocorrida em 9 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 12:37)

Rápida intensificação possível hoje, poderia ir na categoria 4.
Alto risco de inundações catastróficas para Texas e Louisiana está mantido.
Primeiro landfall pode ser próximo a cidade de Corpus Christi (325 mil habitantes).






GFS
Acumulados de chuva de +600 mm em uma ampla área e landfall como categoria 3/4.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 12:38)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 12:38)

Voo de reconhecimento em andamento.
Queda de 11 mbar em 4 horas!!!
Pressão mínima de 985 mbar.
Sinais também de uma parede do olho bem formada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 12:43)

24 horas atrás, os modelos estavam prevendo que Harvey fosse apenas uma tempestade fraca de 1004 mb esta manhã.
Jejum de 9 anos de um furacão no Texas e de 12 anos sem um grande furacão afetar os EUA pode estar perto do fim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 13:13)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 13:15)

Simulação do landfall - GFS


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 13:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 13:54)

Já tem o olho formado. Já é furacão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 13:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 14:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

Parede do olho completa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 14:16)

Queda de 2 mbar de acordo com um novo voo de reconhecimento.
Ainda não foram encontrados ventos com força de furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 14:41)

10 UTC





13 UTC


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 14:59)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

Pressão caiu para 981 mbar.
142600 2355N 09313W 8429 01345 *9815* +223 +164 201006 013 019 002 00


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 15:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 15:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 16:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 16:19)




----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 16:41)

ECMWF 00z vs GFS 06z. Acumulado total até às 23 UTC do dia 29.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 17:11)

Olho limpando


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 17:19)

O Harvey vai, aparentemente, ficar quase uma semana a debitar chuva no Texas.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 17:34)

Não há défices recentes na precipitação (Texas):











Inundações catastróficas devem ser esperadas mas as mesmas serão inferiores em quantidade e intensidade se a precipitação se mantiver perto do litoral. A maioria dos reservatórios do interior texano estão cheios ou lá perto.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 17:56)

O caudal dos rios no sul do Texas está, em geral, na média ou abaixo dela:






No vizinho Louisiana não há muitos dados...






... mas por agora não há situações perigosas:


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

O GFS 12z ainda está a ser trabalhado mas cá deixo a probabilidade do Gfs 6z relativamente a acumulados superiores a 150mm entre as 12h do dia 25 (amanhã) e as 12h do dia 26.





Nos dias seguintes a probabilidade do mesmo ocorrer reduz-se bastante. Mas é quase certa a ocorrência de acumulados diários superiores a 100 mms entre o dia 26 e o dia 27.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 18:09)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 18:14)

Harvey se fortalece para categoria 1.
Ventos sustentados em 130 km/h e pressão de 981 mbar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 21:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 21:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 21:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 21:44)




----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 22:04)

Grandes diferenças que ainda há.

GFS 12z  _Landfall_ em Port Aransas com uma PC de 943 hPa. Um cat. 3 muito forte/cat. 4 muito fraco:







ECM 12z  _Landfall_ 1 ou 2 horas mais tarde com uma PC a rondar os 978 hPa. Um cat. 1 muito forte/cat.2 muito fraco.






O HWRF dá uma PC a rondar os 956 hPa (cat. 3). O ICON e o CMC rondam os 985 hPa e 984 hPa (cat. 1). Há demasiada incerteza tendo em conta a proximidade do evento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:23)




----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2017 às 22:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



As primeiras bandas convectivas já estão bem próximas da costa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

Já li este comentário algures no accuweather ou no weather channel "este ano, a incerteza dos modelos está dramática". Na verdade, nunca vi tanta incerteza seguida a relativamente escassas horas de um evento! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:36)

lserpa disse:


> Já li este comentário algures no accuweather ou no weather channel "este ano, a incerteza dos modelos está dramática". Na verdade, nunca vi tanta incerteza seguida a relativamente escassas horas de um evento!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Sim, os modelos ontem indicavam apenas uma tempestade tropical...


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2017 às 22:38)

Americanos a seguir o que é Americano.
projeção para Major em pouco tempo! 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:46)




----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 22:49)

Reforçando a diferença entre o GFS e o ECM... A precipitação do GFS é mais perigosa porque vai mais para o interior no Texas e fustiga o sul do Louisiana.






Bom evento para testar o novo GFS.


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2017 às 22:49)

Acho que a chuva é que será o real drama. 2 pés de chuva dá qualquer coisa como 600mm damn!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:54)

lserpa disse:


> Acho que a chuva é que será o real drama. 2 pés de chuva dá qualquer coisa como 600mm damn!!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


A chuva já seria catastrófica, mas juntando uma storm surge brutal e ventos cat 4... é a tempestade perfeita!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 22:55)




----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2017 às 23:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Aqui já falam em acumulados de 900mm. É surreal! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 23:09)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui já falam em acumulados de 900mm. É surreal!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Pois é o que eu digo, se não é a tempestade perfeita... parece.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 23:15)

*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue 4 minHá 4 minutos
Em resposta a @RyanMaue
Impressive hot-tower ... advantage to having 5-minute updating GOES-16 imagery from @UWSSEC #Harvey is literally blowing its top off


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 23:34)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui já falam em acumulados de 900mm. É surreal!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Pudera, a AP estará sempre acima de 50 mms e no centro do ciclone a mesma poderá ultrapassar os 70 mms. Para além disso, e como já escrevi, o Harvey vai ficar a pastar por lá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 23:36)




----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2017 às 23:38)

Por outras palavras, sim, o Harvey deve ser um desastre isso está mais relacionado com a duração/posição da tempestade do que propriamente da intensidade. Dificilmente as enchentes podem ser associadas ao AG.



luismeteo3 disse:


>



É importante enfatizar que a previsão é até dia 31. E aí volto ao primeiro ponto.


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2017 às 23:41)

Yep, ou seja, neste caso está a ser as condições excepcionais entre o sistema e os dois Anticiclones que impedem o furacão de seguir o seu caminho... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 23:44)

lserpa disse:


> Yep, ou seja, neste caso está a ser as condições excepcionais entre o sistema e os dois Anticiclones que impedem o furacão de seguir o seu caminho...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Já há modelos a dar 913mb no landfall... isto é Cat 5.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 23:59)




----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2017 às 00:00)

Já se estava à espera...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 00:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 00:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 00:11)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2017 às 00:14)

Qual é a hora prevista do landfall?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 00:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Qual é a hora prevista do landfall?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2017 às 00:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Qual é a hora prevista do landfall?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Resumindo, cá em Portugal será ao início da tarde de sexta. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2017 às 02:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Atenção que isso é na Flórida. No Verão as trombas d'água são relativamente comuns. Isso não está relacionado com o furacão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 07:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 08:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 08:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 08:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 08:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 09:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 09:56)

*Desceu 13mb em 2h! Está em 954.3mb agora!






*


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2017 às 10:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Desceu 13mb em 2h! Está em 954.3mb agora!*



Sem dúvida o "caldo do Golfo do México" está a alimentar esse monstro... Já deve estar em categoria 3...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 10:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sem dúvida o "caldo do Golfo do México" está a alimentar esse monstro... Já deve estar em categoria 3...


Sim já é furacão Cat 3...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 10:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim já é furacão Cat 3...


O modelo NAM está a dar 913mb no landfall, ou seja Cat 5.


----------



## fablept (25 Ago 2017 às 10:35)

Último voo..


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 10:50)




----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2017 às 10:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O modelo NAM está a dar 913mb no landfall, ou seja Cat 5.



É possível uma situação semelhante ao Katrina??


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 11:00)

*Corpus Christi, TX Local Radar    https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/corpus-christi-tx/weather-radar-r1h?play=1*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 11:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É possível uma situação semelhante ao Katrina??


Completamente, se não for pior...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 11:05)

*Voo de novo sobre o olho do furacão. 950.3mb agora! A pressão desceu 8mb numa hora.

Edit: 950.0mb agora...*


----------



## fablept (25 Ago 2017 às 11:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Corpus Christi, TX Local Radar    https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/corpus-christi-tx/weather-radar-r1h?play=1*



O radar de Brownsville é de longo alcance, já se consegue ver o olho do furacão:
https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/brownsville-tx/78520/weather-radar/331109


----------



## dahon (25 Ago 2017 às 11:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Completamente, se não for pior...



Não sei se será bem assim. No caso do Katrina o que aconteceu em New Orleans foi uma grave falha nos diques de protecção, que cederam face à storm surge. E como sabemos uma grande parte daquela região esta abaixo do nível do mar, daí as graves inundações que duraram vários dias. 
Nesta situação apesar de não se descartar inundações graves não me parece que possa atingir a gravidade do que aconteceu com o Katrina.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 11:36)

dahon disse:


> Não sei se será bem assim. No caso do Katrina o que aconteceu em New Orleans foi uma grave falha nos diques de protecção, que cederam face à storm surge. E como sabemos uma grande parte daquela região esta abaixo do nível do mar, daí as graves inundações que duraram vários dias.
> Nesta situação apesar de não se descartar inundações graves não me parece que possa atingir a gravidade do que aconteceu com o Katrina.


O grande problema aqui é uma grande área do Texas, muito povoada e praticamente plana com precipitação extrema quase uma semana. A storm surge vai ser também grande. A juntar a isto ventos tipo grande furacão. A mim parece pior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 11:53)




----------



## dahon (25 Ago 2017 às 11:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O grande problema aqui é uma grande área do Texas, muito povoada e praticamente plana com precipitação extrema quase uma semana. A storm surge vai ser também grande. A juntar a isto ventos tipo grande furacão. A mim parece pior.


Não descarto essa possibilidade tendo em conta a quantidade absurda de precipitação prevista. A tempestade vai andar a rondar a região por vários dias. Vamos esperar que não seja assim tão grave e que as autoridades americanas estejam preparadas, pelo menos melhor do que no Katrina.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:04)

dahon disse:


> Não descarto essa possibilidade tendo em conta a quantidade absurda de precipitação prevista. A tempestade vai andar a rondar a região por vários dias. Vamos esperar que não seja assim tão grave e que as autoridades americanas estejam preparadas, pelo menos melhor do que no Katrina.


Pelo que vejo as preparações são poucas, evacuações praticamente não existiram e pouca gente saiu. Os modelos tiveram a modelar uma tempestade tropical até ontem e muita gente pensou que não havia necessidade de evacuar. Entretanto os supermercados e bombas de gasolina estão vazios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:05)

*zerohedge*‏@zerohedge 4 minHá 4 minutos
*HURRICANE HARVEY MAX SUSTAINED WINDS RISE TO NEAR 110MPH: NHC

Edit: Hurricane Harvey 6:00 AM CDT Fri Aug 25 Location: 26.3°N 95.7°W
Moving: NW at 10 mph Min pressure: 952 mb Max sustained: 110 mph*


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2017 às 12:06)

dahon disse:


> as autoridades americanas estejam preparadas, pelo menos melhor do que no Katrina.



Sinceramente se não forem as populações e a protecção civil local a precaver-se adequadamente, não vejo os políticos muito preocupados com o "tempo". Até o Trump nega aquilo que é evidente para o comum dos mortais neste mundo... A pena é que esses responsáveis são logo retirados desses locais e não vivem na pele aquilo que as populações terão de viver, ou melhor, sobreviver...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:10)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 12:18)

Bandas de nebulosidade de Harvey já afetam o leste do Texas.
Há risco de tornados ao longo da tarde para essa área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 12:24)

Muitos raios na parede do olho, o que indica que segue se fortalecendo.
No momento já está no limite para ser categoria 3, com ventos sustentados em 175 km/h.
Voo de reconhecimento deve recomeçar em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 12:31)

Última rodada do modelo europeu mostra Harvey fazendo landfall duas vezes no Texas como um grande furacão.
O ciclone chega entre hoje e amanhã no Texas, se mantém na mesma área até dia 29, quando retornaria ao mar e faria landfall próximo de Houston no dia 31.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:31)

Hurricane Harvey Local Statement Advisory Number 20
National Weather Service Houston/Galveston TX AL092017
437 AM CDT Fri Aug 25 2017

SITUATION OVERVIEW
------------------
Category 2 Harvey is forecast to continue strengthening and will most likely become a major hurricane before it makes landfall along the Middle Texas Coast overnight Friday night. *The primary impact from Harvey over Southeast Texas remains prolonged significant heavy rainfall that will induce extreme widespread flooding across Southeast Texas Friday through the beginning of next week.* Tropical storm force winds, with occasional hurricane force wind gusts, and storm surge will occur along the coast as early as late Friday afternoon and persist through Tuesday. *Coastal flooding due to storm surge and wave run up will remain an issue throughout the weekend and into the beginning of next week as strong onshore winds will continue to pile water up along the coastline. Again, the primary emphasis and greatest threat to life and property will be the extreme rainfall amounts that will likely lead to a potentially catastrophic and prolonged flash flooding event.*

- *Rivers and tributaries may overwhelmingly overflow their bank in many places with deep moving water. Small streams, creeks, canals, and ditches may become raging rivers.* Flood control systems and barriers may become stressed.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:33)

*Novo voo: 946.6 mb agora...




*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 12:38)

Pressão segue em queda.

112300 2620N 09548W 6968 02700 *9466* +176 +091 091010 012 022 001 03
112330 2621N 09546W 6976 02686 *9466* +168 +122 107021 028 028 002 00

946mb!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:39)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Pressão segue em queda.
> 
> 112300 2620N 09548W 6968 02700 *9466* +176 +091 091010 012 022 001 03
> 112330 2621N 09546W 6976 02686 *9466* +168 +122 107021 028 028 002 00
> ...


*É impressionante, a pressão caiu 15mb em 2h!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:41)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Ago 2017 às 12:42)

Se continuar assim , então o furacão harvey será pior do que o katrina tendo em conta os acumulados de chuva esperados , e a força do vento deverá ser impressionante e destruidora  !


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:44)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se continuar assim , então o furacão harvey será pior do que o katrina tendo em conta os acumulados de chuva esperados , e a força do vento deverá ser impressionante e destruidora  !


O problema é que ele está a superar tudo o que está a ser modelado. Está sempre à frente dos modelos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 12:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sinceramente se não forem as populações e a protecção civil local a precaver-se adequadamente, não vejo os políticos muito preocupados com o "tempo". Até o Trump nega aquilo que é evidente para o comum dos mortais neste mundo... A pena é que esses responsáveis são logo retirados desses locais e não vivem na pele aquilo que as populações terão de viver, ou melhor, sobreviver...


Isto é um depoimento de alguém que está na área. Por aqui se pode ver que as consequências serão muito graves:

HoustonWeatherNerd  washingtonian115 • a minute ago


*Absolutely NO ONE is telling the Houston area to evacuate. Not one local official. In Galveston, yes. It's about an hour and a half minimum from where I am to the coast. If we all evacuated it would be 100x worse than Rita. I'm not going through that again.*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Ago 2017 às 12:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O problema é que ele está a superar tudo o que está a ser modelado. Está sempre à frente dos modelos.




Pois é , e o mais impressionante e os acumulados esperados , este furacão vai ser pior que o katrina , as consequências serão muito graves .


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 13:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 13:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 13:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 14:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 15:04)

Hurricane Harvey Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL092017
900 AM CDT Fri Aug 25 2017

...9 AM CDT POSITION ESTIMATE...
...CONDITIONS DETERIORATING ALONG THE TEXAS COAST...

A buoy located about 40 miles east of South Padre Island has
recently reported sustained winds of 38 mph with a gust to 47 mph.

SUMMARY OF 900 AM CDT...1400 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.5N 95.9W
ABOUT 130 MI...205 KM SE OF CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS
ABOUT 135 MI...215 KM SSE OF PORT OCONNOR TEXAS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 315 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...948 MB...27.99 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Brown


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 15:14)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 15:33)

Mesmo passando por um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho o ciclone mantém a intensificação.
Somente Haiyan fez algo parecido, já que normalmente ciclos de substituição levam a um enfraquecimento momentâneo e aumento do tamanho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 15:42)




----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

Reed em campo a acompanhar o furacão... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 15:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 15:54)

...OUTER RAINBAND FROM HARVEY SWIPING THE LOWER AND MIDDLE TEXAS COASTS... ...CATASTROPHIC FLOODING EXPECTED ACROSS PORTIONS OF SOUTHERN AND SOUTHEASTERN TEXAS...
10:00 AM CDT Fri Aug 25
Location: 26.7°N 96.0°W
Moving: NW at 10 mph
Min pressure: 947 mb
Max sustained: 110 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:29)

*RECON SHOWS 943.8 READING, SUPPORTS 120 MPH STORM. SPECIAL UPDATE LIKELY*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *RECON SHOWS 943.8 READING, SUPPORTS 120 MPH STORM. SPECIAL UPDATE LIKELY*


*135 MPH FLIGHT LEVEL WINDS JUST REPORTED*: https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/recon/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 16:42)

Voo de reconhecimento encontrou alguns ventos de 112 knots.
Atualização para categoria 3 pode vir em breve.

152000 2653N 09550W 6967 02899 9760 +118 +118 152109 *112* 090 016 00


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:46)




----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2017 às 16:47)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:49)




----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2017 às 16:50)

Tornado warning state of TX






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 17:21)




----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

Floater de à pouco! Que brutalidade. Está quase a começar a porrada a sério.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2017 às 19:02)

*New Orleans Scrambles to Repair Drainage System After Severe Flooding*

Nova Orleães fica a sul de Lake Charles (no mapa). É bem possível que a cidade sofra nas próximas 48 a 72 horas danos catastróficos mesmo apesar de não estar diretamente no caminho da tempestade.






Felizmente o olho não é muito grande.






O ECM pecou por defeito. A saída das 00z dá uma PC aquando do _landfall_ a rondar os 962 hPa (cat. 3 intermédio). Neste caso o alarmismo do GFS foi mais certeiro.

Os rodopios da tempestade continuam a confundir os modelos. Não há assim tanta concordância.






O GFS continua a ser mais agressivo que o ECM, metendo a chuva mais para o interior e prevendo o apocalipse para o sul do Louisiana (e Nova Orleães).


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2017 às 19:07)

Como curiosidade, o GEM é o modelo menos discriminador. Rebenta com todo o sudoeste texano e sul louisiano com acumulados superiores a 800 mms


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2017 às 19:22)

O radar está a detetar nuvens a rondar os 51000 pés (15/16 km). Sobretudo no olho mas há focos isolados a norte do olho. Eventualmente trovoadas com alguma intensidade.






O CAPE vai variando consoante o tempo mas mesmo que o valor seja reduzido haverão condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de tornados. Os 603 de helicidade (0-3) impõem respeito


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:27)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 19:31)

Maré ciclônica já afetando região de Corpus Christi e Port Aransas.
Site: https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/waterlevels.html?id=8775237






Ventos com força de tempestade tropical já afetam a costa.
Rajadas de até 90 km/h em Port Aransas e Rockport foram registradas.
Uma boia (42020) próxima da costa reportou 110 km/h.

Valores de pressão em queda:
PortAransas - 1000.0mb
CorpusChristi NAS - 1001.0mb
Corpus Christi Airport - 1003.4mb

Vídeo ao vivo:
http://www.severestudios.com/storm-chasers/phillip.mcgee.html

Vídeos do twitter das condições do tempo:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 19:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:47)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 19:47)

Harvey


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 19:48)

Voo de reconhecimento encontrou ventos que permitem uma atualização para categoria 3.
Pressão caiu para 943 mbar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:51)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 19:52)

Harvey se fortalece para categoria 3

AL, 09, 2017082518, , BEST, 0, 271N, 963W, *100, 944, HU*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 20:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 20:14)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

Alerta de tornados emitido


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 20:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 20:48)




----------



## Teya (25 Ago 2017 às 20:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 21:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 21:10)

*Texas Storm Chasers*‏Conta verificada@TxStormChasers 54 segHá 54 segundos
8/25/17 308PM: Harvey's pressure continues to drop. Hurricane Hunter's just measured 941 MB. Additional wind increases possible. #txwx


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 21:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 21:30)




----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2017 às 21:41)

Neste evento o ECM está a ser uma comédia. Passou do modelo mais brando ao mais severo. Tem -7 hPa que o GFS:


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 21:52)

*Levi Cowan*‏@TropicalTidbits 1 minHá 1 minuto
At 3:41pm CDT, Corpus Christi, #Texas just reported sustained winds of 56mph with gusts to 68mph. #Harvey


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 21:53)

Pena que não sei fazer gif: https://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/nexsat-...goes&&buttonPressed=Animate&ANIM_TYPE=Instant


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 21:58)

PortAransas, Texas reportou ventos sustentados de 94 km/h e rajadas de 125 km/h.
Pressão em 992 mbar e já acumula 133 mm hoje.






Ciclone está perto da categoria 4.
No momento ventos sustentados em 201 km/h e pressão de 941 mbar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 21:59)

*Pelo que estou a ler o que se espera é que o Harvey tenha categoria 4 no landfall!*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 22:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Pelo que estou a ler o que se espera é que o Harvey tenha categoria 4 no landfall!*


 Exato. 
Ainda tem algumas horas sobre o mar para se fortalecer.

Harvey


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2017 às 22:24)

Algum link para ver?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 22:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Algum link para ver?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 22:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 22:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Algum link para ver?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 22:52)

000

URNT12 KNHC 252145

VORTEX DATA MESSAGE AL092017
A. 25/21:22:30Z
B. 27 deg 34 min N
096 deg 38 min W
C. 700 mb 2592 m
D. 113 kt
E. 318 deg 6 nm
F. 048 deg 117 kt
G. 316 deg 8 nm
H. 941 mb
I. 11 C / 3053 m
J. 24 C / 3044 m
K. 24 C / NA
L. CLOSED
M. C17
N. 12345 / 7
O. 0.02 / 0 nm
P. AF307 1909A HARVEY OB 20
MAX FL WIND 129 KT 081 / 14 NM 20:37:30Z
CNTR DROPSONDE SFC WIND 125 / 5 KT


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 23:06)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 23:09)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 23:19)

CNN


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 23:27)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2017 às 23:28)

Parede do olho chegando a PortAransas, TX.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2017 às 23:37)




----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2017 às 23:49)

Irónico que uma praia denominada 'Mustang' (estação onde aparece os 985 hPa) vá levar em cheio com o olho de um potente furacão 






Nessa praia já choveu mais de 3 polegadas (76 mms) nas últimas 6 horas. As rajadas (a vermelho) estão em milhas/hora.


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 00:02)

Oficialmente um Cat4!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 00:03)

CATEGORIA 4!!!


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 00:04)

Avançado agora pelo weather Channel. pressão de 941mb e abrandou o seu movimento para 8milhas/h


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 00:12)




----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 00:27)

Em termos de estações do NWS, há a estação de Mustang Beach Airport. Parece-me que está com problemas mas cá fica  http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=KRAS&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

Abaixo à esquerda está a estação de Corpus Christi, Naval Air Station. Tem vento e PC  http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/metric/KNGP.html

À esquerda desta estação está outro aeroporto  http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/metric/KCRP.html

Por fim, a norte de Mustang Beach (cruz) está o aeroporto de Rockport - > http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/metric/KRKP.html 

Felizmente a NOAA disponibiliza o sistema métrico.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 00:35)

Harvey será primeiro categoria 4 afetar os EUA desde Charley em 2004.
Será furacão mais forte a afetar o Texas desde Célia em 11/09/1961.
PortAransas registrou uma rajada de 160 km/h.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 00:36)

Para que ninguém perca pitada do _landfall_ há estações alternativas.






A cruz do canto inferior esquerdo é a de Mustang Beach.

A outra cruz é esta estação  http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=MIST2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

A estação em que aparece a PC e o vento é esta  http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=PTAT2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

A última estação (que só aparece o vento é esta)  http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=RTAT2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

Há algumas estações em que só aparece o sistema imperial. Há conversores na 'net.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 00:53)

Alguns dos modelos estão a indicar um _landfall_ a norte de Port Aransas. 







Como tal é bem provável que o olho passe por cima do aeroporto de Rockport...



Orion disse:


> Por fim, a norte de Mustang Beach (cruz) está o aeroporto de Rockport - > http://w1.weather.gov/data/obhistory/metric/KRKP.html



... e passe ao lado da ilha de Matagorda  http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=MIRT2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

Em Port Aransas a PC mínima está nos 979.8.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 01:20)

O _landfall_ deverá ocorrer na próxima hora.

Pelas estimativas do radar já choveram mais de 12 polegadas (300 milímetros) ao largo da costa. E há muito mais de onde aquela veio.






Ao que parece a NOAA teve que adicionar novas cores nos mapas dos acumulados tal é o caráter exótico do evento.

Nos próximos dias haverá certamente mais notícias apocalíticas sobre o Aquecimento Global quando não há nenhuma relação discernível com o Harvey.

Como curiosidade fui pesquisar a origem do nome da Ilha Matagorda pensando eu isso poderia derivar de alguma discriminação contra os humanos mais rechonchudos. Afinal isso deve-se à densidade da mata. Contudo, onde está a mata?  Vá-se lá perceber aquela gente.


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Ago 2017 às 02:10)

Orion disse:


> O _landfall_ deverá ocorrer na próxima hora.
> 
> Pelas estimativas do radar já choveram mais de 12 polegadas (300 milímetros) ao largo da costa. E há muito mais de onde aquela veio.
> 
> ...


Apesar de off topic, "Matagorda" é o equivalente em espanhol ao nosso "Mato Grosso", que os portugueses usaram em muitos sítios (até é hoje o nome de dois estados no Brasil...). Significa um matagal denso, de maior ou menor porte. No caso desta região da América ao que parece os "matos grossos" eram formados por canaviais de bambus (daí também o nome de Cabo Canaveral, na Florida).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 02:12)

Jeff Piotrowski: https://www.periscope.tv/w/1zqKVRbYXWWKB


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 02:21)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Jeff Piotrowski: https://www.periscope.tv/w/1zqKVRbYXWWKB



_Touchdown_ 






Acabou por entrar no apagão das estações. A pressão mínima registada nas redondezas é de 974.2 hPa. A estação de Matagorda já não aparece.






À frente do olho há estas 3 estações:

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=KRKP&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=RCPT2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=MAXT2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

Seria importante registar a PC numa estação ao invés de se constantemente basear em estimativas.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 02:32)

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=MIST2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325

PC 966 hPa. Vento a rondar 160 km/h. Rajadas não registadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 02:34)

Rajada de 190 km/h em Aransas Pass, TX.
Parede do olho sobre  Rockport.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 02:53)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Jeff Piotrowski: https://www.periscope.tv/w/1zqKVRbYXWWKB


 ASSISTAM! IMPRESSIONANTE


----------



## fablept (26 Ago 2017 às 02:56)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> ASSISTAM! IMPRESSIONANTE


É mesmo impressionante o live feed!


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 02:58)

O Harvey é o primeiro ciclone tropical severo acompanhado em tempo real a cores.

As próximas 24 a 36 horas serão críticas para o vento:











Atualização dos acumulados:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 02:58)

Rajada de *203 km/h* em Aransas Pass, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 03:00)




----------



## under (26 Ago 2017 às 03:08)

A sorte deles é que o Harvey vai perder intensidade como tem sido com os outros anteriores.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 03:12)

A emissão do Jeff é o cúmulo da irresponsabilidade. A qualquer momento pode ser empalado por um qualquer pedaço de metal.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 03:13)

Rajada de *211 km/h *em Aransas Pass, TX.
Ventos sustentados em 185 km/h!


----------



## Teya (26 Ago 2017 às 03:18)

Orion disse:


> A emissão do Jeff é o cúmulo da irresponsabilidade. A qualquer momento pode ser empalado por um qualquer pedaço de metal.



Todos os streams dele são assim, a atitude dele ainda faz parecer pior e para chamar audiências vale tudo.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 03:22)

Condições catastróficas. O olho ainda não passou por esta estação.






28.40 polegadas  962 hPa (cat. 2 muito forte/cat. 3 muito fraco). Estação muito próxima do olho. A estação deve estar protegida tendo em conta o pouco vento.






Port Aransas está a ser devastado.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 03:33)

960 hPa. A quebra do vento parece indicar que a estação entrou efetivamente no olho.






Seguir aqui  http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/mesowest/timeseries.php?sid=RCPT2&num=48&banner=gmap&raw=0&w=325


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 03:45)

Orion disse:


> 960 hPa. A quebra do vento parece indicar que a estação entrou efetivamente no olho.



957 hPa.

Muitas estações das redondezas deixaram de publicar dados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2017 às 03:50)

Pressão mínima até o momento de 937 mbar


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 03:51)

Orion disse:


> 957 hPa.



28.13 polegadas  952.59 hPa

Vento efetivamente nulo


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 03:59)

Orion disse:


> 28.13 polegadas - 952.59 hPa



950hPa e a estabilizar.

A estação não está bem no centro da tempestade mas sim perto da parede do olho.






---

28.02 polegadas   948.87 hPa. A estação está a 4/5 hPa de registar um cat. 4 muito fraco (que oficialmente ainda é).


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 04:16)




----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 04:20)

27.92 polegadas  945.48 hPa. Cat. 4 sem dúvida.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 04:29)

Se o vento não levou os destroços para o mar as cheias irão. O pior agora é que começou.

Pelo radar a chuva foi/está a ser muito concentrada:






---

Despeço-me escrevendo que Rockport chegou às 27.90 polegadas  944.8 hPa. Ainda pode chegar às/aos 27.88 polegadas/944 hPa para chegar, oficialmente, à cat. 4


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 07:53)

*AEP Texas*‏@AEPTexas 23 minHá 23 minutos
As of 1 a.m. on Saturday, 162,000 without power in Corpus Christi area


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 07:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 08:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 08:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 08:26)

...2 AM CDT POSITION AND INTENSITY UPDATE...
...CATEGORY 3 HURRICANE HARVEY CONTINUES TO PRODUCE LIFE-THREATENING
STORM SURGE...

A NOAA tide gauge at Port Lavaca, Texas, recently measured a water
level of 6.3 feet above Mean Higher High Water.

Another NOAA tide gauge at Seadrift, Texas, recently measured a
water level of 4.0 feet above Mean Higher High Water.

SUMMARY OF 200 AM CDT...0700 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...28.3N 97.1W
ABOUT 15 MI...25 KM NNW OF ROCKPORT TEXAS
ABOUT 40 MI...70 KM SSW OF VICTORIA TEXAS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 325 DEGREES AT 6 MPH...9 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...950 MB...28.05 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Zelinsky/Cangialosi


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 08:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 09:04)

Categoria 2 agora...

SUMMARY OF 300 AM CDT...0800 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...28.4N 97.2W
ABOUT 25 MI...40 KM NNW OF ROCKPORT TEXAS
ABOUT 35 MI...60 KM SSW OF VICTORIA TEXAS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 325 DEGREES AT 6 MPH...9 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...954 MB...28.17 INCHES


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 11:02)

Harvey reduz para categoria 2 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (26 Ago 2017 às 11:10)

imagem da NASA Hurricane

animação radar com mesovórtices do furacão


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 13:40)

#harvey em Cat 1 e a perder força. O olho está bastante mais pequeno. 
A chuva continua a ser a grande ameaça. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 14:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 14:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 14:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 14:48)




----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 14:52)

Por agora os rios do sudoeste do Texas estão-se a aguentar mas a partir de amanhã já devem estar quase todos em regime de cheia _major_.






941.8 hPa. Foi esta a pressão mínima em Rockport. A estação ficou danificada.






Numa estação pertencentente ao estado do Texas, localizada em Por Aransas, as rajadas chegaram perto dos 60 m/s (216 km/h).


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 15:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 15:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 15:26)




----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2017 às 15:57)

Muy fotogénico


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 16:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 16:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 16:28)




----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 16:47)

```
<Reed Timmer>  danos severos em edifícios de Rockport Tx, incluindo um complexo de apartamentos. Edifícios do Aeroporto arrasado. Parece o caminho dum tornado gigante".
```


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 16:52)




----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 16:54)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 16:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 16:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 17:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 17:11)

*O Harvey continua a progredir em terra como Cat 1.*


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 17:14)

Pico máximo do vento. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 17:15)

Já existem 8 mortos confirmados, mas há relatos de 57 mortos não confirmados. Em Rockport relatos de grande destruição, inclusive um hotel que já só existe metade!


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

Tipo isto!! Hotel da equipa do accuweather 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 17:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 17:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 17:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 17:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 18:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 18:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 18:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 18:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 18:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Estas inundações vão ser muito piores se isto acontecer. E os totais de chuva para o fim do evento, em alguns sítios já foram atingidos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 18:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 19:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 19:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 19:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 19:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 19:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 20:00)

Tropical Storm Harvey now.

1:00 PM CDT Sat Aug 26
Location: 29.1°N 97.6°W
Moving: NNW at 2 mph
Min pressure: 987 mb
Max sustained: 70 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 20:05)

*



*


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 20:18)

Texas...

Acumulados  http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ridge2/RFC_Precip/ e https://www.weather.gov/crp/texas_regional_rainfall

Rios  https://water.weather.gov/ahps/region.php?wrr=12


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 20:38)

A imagem mais relevante de satélite é esta. O núcleo do ciclone tem uma AP a rondar os 70 mms (às vezes mais) fazendo do Harvey uma máquina de condensação com poucos rivais. Todo o Golfo do México tem uma AP acima dos 50 mms. Como tal não é de admirar que chova a potes um pouco por todo o este texano.






Até que podia ter sido pior. A temperatura do mar, apesar de alta (>30º), não aparenta ter uma grande anomalia (os mapas devem ser atualizados hoje ou amanhã). Foi certamente um daqueles eventos com grande período de retorno.






Os papéis agora inverteram-se. A 120h o ECM ainda dá vida ao Harvey enquanto furacão. O GFS prevê uma morte lenta. Vai-se ver.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2017 às 21:22)

Acumulados mais significativos junto ao olho. Incertos os acumulados relativamente à adveção do ar marítimo húmido (a este do olho).


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 22:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 22:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 23:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2017 às 23:16)




----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 01:46)




----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 02:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 10:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 10:45)




----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2017 às 15:23)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

Mais câmaras de trânsito  http://traffic.houstontranstar.org/cctv/transtar/
Em algumas localidades há trovoada intensa:






Em Houston a chuva convectiva vai sendo intercalada com muita chuva estratiforme:






Por agora o GFS parece estar a modelar relativamente bem a situação já que a chuva mais intensa está no sudeste texano:











Contudo, o mesmo modelo prevê um fortalecimento muito intenso da atividade junto ao centro do ciclone:






Quanto às vias de água, dificilmente o resultado seria outro:


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 15:54)

Esta câmara é uma boa candidata para dar uma perspetiva subaquática.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

1 polegada  25.4 mms

Para não haja excesso de informação, estações (de todas as redes acessíveis ao NWS e disponíveis ao público) de Houston que ultrapassaram as 6 polegadas (> 152mms) de chuva nas últimas 6 horas:







Em estações oficiais do NWS (disponíveis ao público) situadas em Houston e periferia, acumulados superiores a 5 polegadas (> 127 mms) nas últimas 12 horas:






Mesmos parâmetros, acumulados em 24 horas:


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 18:03)

Associated Press:



> *National Weather Service: Rainfall from Harvey could reach 50 inches in some spots, highest ever recorded in Texas*



50 polegadas = 1.2 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 19:35)

*ABC News&#8207;Cuenta verificada @ABC 5 minHace 5 minutos
Más
Houston Police Chief Art Acevedo on "catastrophic" flooding: This is a "500-year event."*



*Texas Storm Chasers&#8207;@TxStormChasers 2 hod.
We could very well be watching the most disastrous flood event in US history unfold. Some spots may see 60" rain by Wed. in SE TX. #txwx*


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 19:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 19:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 19:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 19:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 20:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 20:36)




----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 20:41)

ABC Houston em direto. Notícias  https://twitter.com/abc13houston & https://twitter.com/HoustonChron


---


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 20:51)

É o apocalipse:

Dá para quase tudo:


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 20:55)

A lógica é simples: Os apoiantes fogem e vivem. Já os dissidentes ficam e morrem.


----------



## romeupaz (27 Ago 2017 às 20:59)

Antes e depois






Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 21:07)

Mais uma TV regional:


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 21:14)

Em geral as seguradoras não esperavam muitos danos deste evento (a rondar os 5 MM). Havia até uma que defendia que de acordo com o seu modelo os danos ficariam abaixo dos 1.6 MM. Só concebível se as casas sem seguro forem excluídas mas é improvável tendo em conta os aeroportos fechados. No outro extremo há quem tenha falado em 40 MM.

*Border Patrol Checkpoints in Texas Will Stay Open as Hurricane Evacuation Is Underway*

Neste caso, sim, podem ser imputadas mortes 'indiretas' ao Trump.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 21:31)

Acumulados estimados desde o dia 23. Supostamente ainda falta chover sensivelmente a mesma quantidade. 20 polegadas  >500mms

Estações oficiais do NWS, acumulado atualizado das últimas 24 horas:







Vai-se ver o que vai resultar disto:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 21:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 21:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 22:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 22:35)

*C.H.A.D.&#8207; @medicdave29 7 minHace 7 minutos
Más
Apparently #Looting has begun in Houston. Shoot on sight needs to be implemented ASAP.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 22:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 23:13)

From weather underground

_Michelle Prescott • 6 minutes ago
*North Houston here. The utter devastation is unbelievable. Creeks and bayous are either out or will be soon. Dams being opened which will only make things worse. The loss of homes, business is unimaginable right now. Entire neighborhoods cut off.*_


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 23:17)




----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2017 às 23:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Esta foto diz muito... que brutalidade!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2017 às 23:24)

"Houston got a problem" surreal! 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 23:28)

Os meteorologistas dos EUA tendem a concordar com o ECM porque outro modelo indígena, o NAM, mostra algo semelhante (acumulados superiores na área de Houston):







---


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 23:34)

lserpa disse:


> Esta foto diz muito... que brutalidade!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


E ainda vamos a metade... imagina como estará no fim do evento...


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2017 às 23:38)

é impressionante as fotos que aparecem de Houston


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 23:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2017 às 23:57)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 00:02)

Orion disse:


> Os meteorologistas dos EUA tendem a concordar com o ECM porque outro modelo indígena, o NAM, mostra algo semelhante (acumulados superiores na área de Houston):



Este gráfico é mais elucidativo. Há sempre pequenas variações mas parece-me perfeitamente realista assumir que nos próximos dias o acumulado na zona de Houston poderá atingir as 20 polegadas (500 mms).


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 00:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 00:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 00:27)




----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 01:07)

Este tweet faz lembrar o tão "famoso" bulletin para o Katrina. Arrepiante, mesmo que mais breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2017 às 01:27)

Ciclone tropical Irma pode se formar amanhã no Atlântico.
Avisos de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para Carolina do Norte e Sul.
Depois a previsão que o sistema se mantenha no mar, podendo chegar até a força de um furacão.
Boias na costa da Georgia já registram rajadas de vento de 70 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2017 às 01:29)

Centro do ciclone Harvey está agora próximo da cidade de Victoria, TX e pode voltar ao mar amanhã.
A tempestade está se deslocando mais cedo que o esperado para o mar.

Aransas, Texas


Rockport, Texas






Key Alegro, Texas


Pasadena, Texas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5IoMDbDIG4


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2017 às 03:12)

Centro de Harvey se aproximando da água de forma antecipada.
Isso pode ser muito ruim para o Texas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2017 às 03:14)

Um sistema está saindo da costa africana neste momento.
Caribe, Bermudas e Costa Leste dos EUA devem monitorar o sistema.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 10:18)

O Harvey perdeu 2mb para 998mb.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 11:06)

*Harvey forces record amount of water to be released from Lake Conroe dam *

 Just 72 hours into the storm, Lake Conroe watershed has received an average of 18 inches of rainfall, forcing the water level to rise 4.25 feet above normal pool elevation, the San Jacinto River Authority (SJRA) reported at 11:30 p.m. Sunday.

"SJRA operations personnel at the Lake Conroe dam have increased the rate of release to 39,600 cubic feet per second (cfs). This is a new record release rate for Lake Conroe, surpassing the 1994 storm event, which peaked at a release of 33,300 cfs," SJRA reported. 

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-w...-conroe-dam-record-release-texas-12044717.php


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2017 às 11:33)

Wow!!! 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 11:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 11:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Harvey forces record amount of water to be released from Lake Conroe dam *
> 
> Just 72 hours into the storm, Lake Conroe watershed has received an average of 18 inches of rainfall, forcing the water level to rise 4.25 feet above normal pool elevation, the San Jacinto River Authority (SJRA) reported at 11:30 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> ...


 *Release of water from Addicks and Barker reservoirs to impact homes in just hours* 

 The Army Corps of Engineers have started the controlled release of floodwater from the Addicks and Barker Reservoirs in an effort to protect the city from further flooding.

In doing so, homes on the western and northern boundaries of Addicks Reservoir are expected to flood as early as this morning, the Harris County Flood Control District said. 

http://abc13.com/reservoir-release-to-flood-homes-in-w-houston-soon/2348619/


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:02)




----------



## fablept (28 Ago 2017 às 16:39)

Valores de precipitação e vento (NOAA) desde o dia 24:

http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/nfdscc1.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:57)

Ryan Maue‏Verified account @RyanMaue  5m5 minutes ago
More
* Current rainfall totals across E. Texas from #Harvey now in 14-15 Trillion gallon range. NWS forecasts 5-6T more = 20,000,000,000,000 total.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 18:02)

fablept disse:


> Valores de precipitação e vento (NOAA) desde o dia 24:
> 
> http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/nfdscc1.html


40 inches numa estação, 1000 mm em 4 dias


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 19:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 19:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 19:26)

O serviço de emergência do programa Copernicus está a, lentamente, mapear por satélite a extensão da inundação.

Austin e San Antonio já estão. Falta o principal, Houston  http://emergency.copernicus.eu/mapping/list-of-components/EMSR229

Devem estar à espera que o satélite Sentinel tenha uma órbita mais favorável.

Dependendo do modelo, muita chuva está prevista para Nova Orleães. O desastre pode ser a dobrar.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 19:46)

---

Não perdendo a perspetiva, a eventual TT Ten inspira cautela extrema para as Carolinas, especialmente para Charleston:












A ausência de consenso nos modelos não ajuda em nada na prevenção.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 19:50)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 19:55)

8 mortos confirmados.


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2017 às 19:58)

Orion disse:


>


Por acaso já tinha visto, mas achei mais piada a alguns comentários do twit  



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 20:19)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 20:33)

*Harvey Costs Seen at Catastrophic Levels With Many Uninsured*



> Harvey’s cost could mount to $30 billion when including the impact of relentless flooding on the labor force, power grid, transportation and other elements that support the region’s energy sector, Chuck Watson, a disaster modeler with Enki Research, said in an email Monday. That would place it among the top eight hurricanes to ever strike the U.S. David Havens, an insurance analyst at Imperial Capital, said the final tally might be as high as $100 billion.
> 
> Less than a third of Harvey’s losses are likely to be insured, Watson said.








Leitura adicional  https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...zes-congress-on-flood-insurance-quicktake-q-a

O que seria de toda a costa do Golfo sem o contribuinte federal?


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 21:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 21:40)

Já se fala que o Harvey vai ficar no Texas/LA até Domingo! O Harvey é a prova que tudo é possível...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 22:17)

Brenden Moses‏ @Cyclonebiskit  16m16 minutes ago
More
Brenden Moses Retweeted Philip Klotzbach
*#Harvey trying to transition back into a tropical system with convection redeveloping near center and shedding frontal features.* 

Philip KlotzbachVerified account @philklotzbach
*#Harvey is currently located <100 miles away from where it made landfall as a Category 4 hurricane nearly 3 days ago. #goawayharvey *


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 22:22)




----------



## JTavares (28 Ago 2017 às 22:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já se fala que o Harvey vai ficar no Texas/LA até Domingo! O Harvey é a prova que tudo é possível...



Fonte?


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 23:02)

No portal do NHC está este mapa relativamente à TTD:






Acumulados entre 6 e 10 polegadas (152 - 254 mms). Contudo a previsão acaba no dia 2 de Setembro. Daqui a 3 dias a tempestade já estará muito longe.






Mapa mais realista é este (com menos definição) do WPC. Nas próximas 72 horas os acumulados poderão rondar as 5.5 polegadas (140 mms)/6 polegadas.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 23:08)

JTavares disse:


> Fonte?





luismeteo3 disse:


> Já se fala que o Harvey vai ficar no Texas/LA até Domingo! O Harvey é a prova que tudo é possível...



Pelo _esparguete_ o ciclone só fica a pastar mais um dia ou 2. Depois vai dissipar-se (eventualmente).


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 23:23)

408 milímetros de chuva num dia.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 01:45)

Estimativa feita no dia 28 às 11:35 UTC (mais ou menos a meio do evento). 123 mil hectares afetados  http://emergency.copernicus.eu/mapping/list-of-components/EMSR229


----------



## Macroburst (29 Ago 2017 às 07:07)

É normal o que está a ocorrer no texas, as infrastruturas já não eram de qualidade quando novas, agora ainda menos.
Os estragos nas habitações e edifícios são normais para o tipo de construção que se pratica no país. Os valores de vento e precipitação dos aeroportos atingidos, não são nada de excepcional. Podemos ver os mesmos registos nas grandes tempestades de inverno na europa, já para não referir a ásia. Quem vê e ouve os media, a cassete é sempre a mesma: a maior tempestade, o maior furacão, o maior sismo...
É para desviar o olhar das pessoas do estado do país. Os americanos honestos sempre dizem: "the country is falling apart"
E não creio que seja culpa do trump, é apenas mais um psicopata presidente ou presidente psicopata.
Não se pode ter boa construção e armamento. Já assim têm a maior dívida do planeta...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 08:40)

Macroburst disse:


> É normal o que está a ocorrer no texas, as infrastruturas já não eram de qualidade quando novas, agora ainda menos.
> Os estragos nas habitações e edifícios são normais para o tipo de construção que se pratica no país. Os valores de vento e precipitação dos aeroportos atingidos, não são nada de excepcional. Podemos ver os mesmos registos nas grandes tempestades de inverno na europa, já para não referir a ásia. Quem vê e ouve os media, a cassete é sempre a mesma: a maior tempestade, o maior furacão, o maior sismo...
> É para desviar o olhar das pessoas do estado do país. Os americanos honestos sempre dizem: "the country is falling apart"
> E não creio que seja culpa do trump, é apenas mais um psicopata presidente ou presidente psicopata.
> Não se pode ter boa construção e armamento. Já assim têm a maior dívida do planeta...


Politicas à parte, "os valores de precipitação não são nada de excepcional"??? Por amor de Deus, vai ver o que se passa e depois fala!


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2017 às 08:43)

1200 litros por metro2 em 4 dias! Dificilmente será normal em qualquer recanto deste planeta! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 08:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 10:09)

NHC 4am CDT "...CONTINUED HEAVY RAINFALL TODAY IS EXPECTED TO WORSEN THE FLOOD SITUATION IN SOUTHEASTERN TEXAS AND SOUTHWESTERN LOUISIANA... ...DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TRAVEL IN THE AFFECTED AREAS IF YOU ARE IN A SAFE PLACE AND DO NOT DRIVE INTO FLOODED ROADWAYS..."


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2017 às 10:36)

Macroburst disse:


> Podemos ver os mesmos registos nas grandes tempestades de inverno na europa


Gostava de ver esses dados!


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 10:39)

Impressionante o poder do vento de um Furacão, deve ser algo belíssimo de se ver e ao mesmo tempo horrível, o jornalista praticamente nem se consegue manter em pé.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 10:58)

vitoreis disse:


> Gostava de ver esses dados!


Quais dados?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 11:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 11:14)

*RogersDaughter&#8207; @RogWilcoB17 1 minHace 1 minuto
Más
FoxNews: ADDICKS DAM WILL BEGIN SPILL OVER BY DAYBREAK

Jill&#8207; @Havingmysay2 6 minHace 6 minutos
Más
#FOXandFRIENDS Addicks Dam 1/2 foot away from spilling over. 
Things sound terrible.


Drevar&#8207; @Drevar 6 minHace 6 minutos
Más
Addicks Res at 107.60ft at 4:45 AM. Expected to top the spillway (108 ft) by 6:00 AM. #HoustonFlood*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 11:42)




----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 11:55)

Para se ter uma noção do que é esta Barragem,


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 12:18)

criz0r disse:


> Para se ter uma noção do que é esta Barragem,


Se esta barragem ceder espera-se entre 7.000 e 20.000 mortos e metade de Huston debaixo de água... a água não vai passar pelo paredão da barragem, vai começar a passar pelos lados dentro de 60 a 90 minutos.


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 12:42)

Incrível, esta estação em Houston, registou desde o dia 25/08 uns monstruosos *979,7mm* e continua a acumular. É muita água em tão pouco tempo.

https://www.wunderground.com/person...=KTXNASSA2#history/s20170825/e20170825/mdaily


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 12:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 12:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se esta barragem ceder espera-se entre 7.000 e 20.000 mortos e metade de Huston debaixo de água... a água não vai passar pelo paredão da barragem, vai começar a passar pelos lados dentro de 60 a 90 minutos.


Neste momento está prestes a atingir a cota máxima...

Link da barragem: https://www.harriscountyfws.org/GageDetail/Index/2110?view=full


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 12:58)

Fiz uma pesquisa por imagem e se a barragem for esta:






Isto é uma barragem de terra. Este tipo de barragem é extremamente susceptível a vertimentos pelo topo da barragem se isso acontecer é quase certa a destruição da barragem.

Basicamente é isto que acontece:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 13:04)




----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 13:15)

@dahon excelente exemplo! 

Esperemos que essa situação não venha a acontecer, no entanto ainda tenho na memória, a rebentação dos diques de Nova Orleães devido ao Furacão Katrina (Salientar que estava em Cat.3 quando fez o landfall). O Harvey já se encontra novamente em águas a rondar os 30ºC. Deve fazer novo landfall amanhã à tarde horas locais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 13:15)

*Parece que já começou rapidamente a esvaziar pelos lados penso eu...* https://www.harriscountyfws.org/GageDetail/Index/2110?view=full


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 13:15)

Afinal ainda é pior do que pensava. Isto não é bem uma barragem é um dique. E quando a água passa pr cima do dique o que acontece é o mesmo do video do meu post anterior.
Desde já peço desculpa pelas minhas capacidades no paint.






O perímetro onde uma possível falha possa ocorrer ainda é considerável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 13:17)

dahon disse:


> Afinal ainda é pior do que pensava. Isto não é bem uma barragem é um dique. E quando a água passa pr cima do dique o que acontece é o mesmo do video do meu post anterior.
> Desde já peço desculpa pelas minhas capacidades no paint.
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que passa pelos lados que é o que já está a acontecer, o que é péssimo e origina erosão rapidamente!


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 13:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Parece que já começou rapidamente a esvaziar pelos lados penso eu...* https://www.harriscountyfws.org/GageDetail/Index/2110?view=full


Num cenário mais optimista, puderam estar a proceder a descargas é visível no gráfico que foram fazendo algumas descargas nos últimos dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 13:21)

dahon disse:


> Num cenário mais optimista, puderam estar a proceder a descargas é visível no gráfico que foram fazendo algumas descargas nos últimos dias.


Pois, subiu outra vez. Pode ser também erro...   107.99


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 13:22)

Também reparei nas alterações repentinas do gráfico. Vamos ver se será suficiente para aliviar a pressão do Dique/Barragem. As consequências seriam catastróficas.


----------



## kikofra (29 Ago 2017 às 13:32)

chegou aos 108´1, sendo o top do dique supostamente os 108 :s


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 13:46)

kikofra disse:


> chegou aos 108´1, sendo o top do dique supostamente os 108 :s


*Jeff Lindner*‏@JeffLindner1 6m6 minutes ago
Addicks pool is now at 108.01 ft or at the top of the N spillway #houwx


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 13:49)

*DoomMerchant • a minute ago
KHOU says it "appears water is spilling over the Addicks dam"*
*
A água da barragem está a despejar para as ruas!*


----------



## kikofra (29 Ago 2017 às 13:52)

ultima leitura: 108.05´


----------



## kikofra (29 Ago 2017 às 14:02)

108.09' agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:06)

*Jason Baumgartner&#8207; @jasonbaumgartne · 2 min.
For the first time in history, Addicks Reservoir is spilling over: 21098/29/2017 7:55 AM | 108.10'

#houston #addicks*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Jason Baumgartner&#8207; @jasonbaumgartne · 2 min.
> For the first time in history, Addicks Reservoir is spilling over: 21098/29/2017 7:55 AM | 108.10'
> 
> #houston #addicks*


*Randall Judt&#8207; @randalljudt · 46 sek.
Addicks Reservoir overspills dam. Flooding likely to increase in downtown Houston, neighborhoods downstream #Harvey*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:19)




----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2017 às 14:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Randall Judt&#8207; @randalljudt · 46 sek.
> Addicks Reservoir overspills dam. Flooding likely to increase in downtown Houston, neighborhoods downstream #Harvey*



A a previsão de chuva pelo menos até amanhã de manhã só piora mais ainda o cenário...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:26)

lserpa disse:


> A a previsão de chuva pelo menos até amanhã de manhã só piora mais ainda o cenário...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Isto é dramático!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:31)

The Associated Press&#8207;Verified account 
@AP
Following
More
*The Latest: Fire official says 11 people rescued from fast-moving floodwaters in northwest Houston.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:41)

*Agora também esperam que a Barragem de Barker também extravase... o pior cenário possível!  *


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 14:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Agora também esperam que a Barragem de Barker também extravase... o pior cenário possível!  *


*Jason Baumgartner&#8207; @jasonbaumgartne 15m15 minutes ago
More
Officials worried about losing the Addicks gage. Barker gage is already lost right now. They are in touch with USGS to add a temporary gage.*


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 15:10)

Se o dique começar a erodir onde está a vazar a situação pode piorar muito rapidamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 15:16)

dahon disse:


> Se o dique começar a erodir onde está a vazar a situação pode piorar muito rapidamente.


Comentário: 108.22 at 8:45 AM , local time. *That's almost three inches...and rising still... i.e. There is now a 3" deep RIVER flowing around the left end of Addicks and it could get worse.*


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 15:34)

O reservatório de Barker tem uma extensão de +-149 mil acres  60 mil hectares. A barragem foi completada em 1945.

O reservatório de Addicks tem uma extensão de 178 mil acres  72 mil hectares. A barragem foi completada em 1948.

As barragens estavam em processo de renovação. Em 2009 foram consideradas pelo corpo de engenheiros do exército dos EUA (dono da barragem) como estando em 'risco extremamente elevado de falha catastrófica'. São dos 2 reservatórios mais perigosos do país.

A quebra das barragens poderá gerar uma onda de 30 pés  9 metros.

A libertação de água começou ontem  http://www.swg.usace.army.mil/Media...releases-at-addicks-and-barker-dams-to-begin/

Um portal mais prático para consultar a precipitação em Houston  https://www.harriscountyfws.org/

Tendo em conta as milhares de barragens dos EUA que não tem manutenção adequada parece-me inevitável que algum dia o pior ocorra. Toda a gente não quer que seja 'desta vez' mas ela virá. É certo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 15:36)

*BNL&#8207; @BreakingNLive · 2 hod.
BREAKING: Search ongoing for 11 people missing after boat capsizes in Harris County, Texas.
#Harvey #TexasFloods*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 15:42)

*A CNN acaba de dizer que os levees em Brazoria County acabam de ceder.*


----------



## Macroburst (29 Ago 2017 às 15:47)

Tal como escrevi, as infraestruturas estão em muito mau estado. A precipitação não é motivo para o que se está a passar. Já se passou em n.orleans, n.york. É necessário muito cuidado com os números dos media, e muito menos com os que alguém põe na net.
As frases são sempre as mesmas, é o maior furação, é o maior tornado, é a maior queda de neve, é a maior vaga de frio...bs
Falem com americanos instruidos que eles dirão o estado das vias de comunicação, estradas, caminhos de ferro, barragens, sistemas de esgotos, já para não falar do tipo de construção que lá se pratica. Esta semana dizia-me um brasileiro com ironia que as barracas das favelas do rio são mais sólidas que as caríssimas moradias dos eua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 15:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *A CNN acaba de dizer que os levees em Brazoria County acabam de ceder.*


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2017 às 15:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Não parecem ter dimensão para causar problemas de maior, mas posso estar enganado! A acompanhar.


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2017 às 16:03)

Macroburst disse:


> Tal como escrevi, as infraestruturas estão em muito mau estado. A precipitação não é motivo para o que se está a passar. Já se passou em n.orleans, n.york. É necessário muito cuidado com os números dos media, e muito menos com os que alguém põe na net.
> As frases são sempre as mesmas, é o maior furação, é o maior tornado, é a maior queda de neve, é a maior vaga de frio...bs
> Falem com americanos instruidos que eles dirão o estado das vias de comunicação, estradas, caminhos de ferro, barragens, sistemas de esgotos, já para não falar do tipo de construção que lá se pratica. Esta semana dizia-me um brasileiro com ironia que as barracas das favelas do rio são mais sólidas que as caríssimas moradias dos eua.


Isso - estado das infraestruturas, qualidade de construção, etc.-  é relevante para o debate politico e avaliação de riscos. Outra questão é a análise do evento com base em valores de precipitação, ou seja, acompanhamento com base em ciência. E não, não é um evento fabricado pelos media... pesquisa!


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 16:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Antes os _levees_ que as _dams_.

O condado de Brazoria fica a sudoeste de Houston (cidade).


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2017 às 16:06)

@Macroburst <<offtopic>> apenas para reflectir os dados avançados pelo NOAA. Imagine 900mm de chuva em Lisboa em 4 dias... já com 30mm é enxurradas por todas as esquinas... fim de off topic 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 16:10)

O Harvey provavelmente será recordista (ainda falta para aí mais umas 10 polegadas de chuva). Houvessem registos mais antigos e mais acumulados abismais apareceriam.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

Macroburst disse:


> Tal como escrevi, as infraestruturas estão em muito mau estado. A precipitação não é motivo para o que se está a passar. Já se passou em n.orleans, n.york. É necessário muito cuidado com os números dos media, e muito menos com os que alguém põe na net.
> As frases são sempre as mesmas, é o maior furação, é o maior tornado, é a maior queda de neve, é a maior vaga de frio...bs
> Falem com americanos instruidos que eles dirão o estado das vias de comunicação, estradas, caminhos de ferro, barragens, sistemas de esgotos, já para não falar do tipo de construção que lá se pratica. Esta semana dizia-me um brasileiro com ironia que as barracas das favelas do rio são mais sólidas que as caríssimas moradias dos eua.



Impressionante como o Macroburst vê teorias da conspiração em todo lado, pensava que era só nos fogos, afinal não! 

Nenhum lugar do Mundo ficaria impávido e sereno com *900mm* de precipitação concentrada num curto espaço de tempo... Ah... Já me esquecia os dados são manipulados, se calhar nem choveu... Ou se choveu foi culpa da Coreia do Norte 

Adiante... Esperemos que os piores cenários no que toca a de diques e barragens  não se concretizem.


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 16:31)

lserpa disse:


> @Macroburst <<offtopic>> apenas para reflectir os dados avançados pelo NOAA. Imagine 900mm de chuva em Lisboa em 4 dias... já com 30mm é enxurradas por todas as esquinas... fim de off topic



Honestamente, perante esse cenário penso que o Terramoto de 1755 seria uma brincadeira de crianças comparado com isso.


----------



## Macroburst (29 Ago 2017 às 16:44)

Qual é a conspiração? o facto dos media dos eua serem extremamente tendenciosos? mentirosos? ou o facto das infraestruturas do país estarem em colapso? disse alguma mentira? não entendo.
Temos 3 dias de precipitação forte, duvido muito dos 900 mm, mesmo com esse valor o problema é o terreno, flatlands, agravado com a ocupação humana sem infrastruturas apropriadas. A holanda tem infrastruturas apropriadas.
Só por curiosidade, na ilha de reunião, um ciclone deixou 1,825 mm (71.9 in) em 24 horas, na india no periodo das monções, o valor foi de 2,493 mm (98.1 in) em 2 dias, também na ilha de reunião cairam 3,929 mm (154.7 in) em 3 dias.
E nos eua, tudo é espectáculo! O objectivo dos media é fazer dinheiro, a qualidade ou a veracidade da informação é segundária.


----------



## Macroburst (29 Ago 2017 às 16:55)

Só para concluir, eu vou ter como referência os valores de rainfall previstos pelos meteorologistas americanos. 
Os modelos indicavam valores na ordem das 20 polegadas, agora com o que está a acontecer, os media vão fazer a propaganda e o espectáculo do costume. Têm de desviar as atenções do estado do país.


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 17:15)

1219mm de Chuva em Harris County. As Barragens/Diques não podem aguentar muito mais litros de água.


----------



## rozzo (29 Ago 2017 às 17:21)

Agradecemos que não comece outra vez o tipo de picardias visto noutros tópicos.

Posts nesse sentido provocatório e off-topic lá terão mais uma vez de ser "varridos"...
Ajudem lá a "gerência" sff..

Obrigado!


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

Estranho, a 'Elevation' da Barragem de Addick desceu subitamente de 108,48 para 108,00. Terá sido alguma abertura forçada para aliviar a pressão ?


----------



## kikofra (29 Ago 2017 às 17:33)

criz0r disse:


> Estranho, a 'Elevation' da Barragem de Addick desceu subitamente de 108,48 para 108,00. Terá sido alguma abertura forçada para aliviar a pressão ?


Agora aumentou para um novo maximo 108.50´


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2017 às 17:33)

criz0r disse:


> Estranho, a 'Elevation' da Barragem de Addick desceu subitamente de 108,48 para 108,00. Terá sido alguma abertura forçada para aliviar a pressão ?


Sim, deve ser. As variações são visíveis a olho nu:


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 18:48)

criz0r disse:


> Estranho, a 'Elevation' da Barragem de Addick desceu subitamente de 108,48 para 108,00. Terá sido alguma abertura forçada para aliviar a pressão ?


Á medida que a barragem vai erodindo na zona do vazamento é normal que o nível baixe, pois há cada vez mais água a sair.
Eu diria que todo e qualquer escoamento que tivessem já estaria aberto antes da barragem atingir o limite.

Ou então uma explicação mais simples será erros de leitura dos sensores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 19:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 19:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 19:34)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 19:44)

Com o abrandamento (e eventual fim) da chuva toda a atenção se vira para as barragens e diques. Nas proximidades de Houston a área convectiva perto do _olho_ é a mais perigosa. Este deverá passar a leste da cidade.


Os mortos vão em 10, incluindo um polícia que se afogou ao ir para o trabalho. Só quando as águas começarem a baixar é que verá a verdadeira devastação e número de fatalidades.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 19:54)

dahon disse:


> Á medida que a barragem vai erodindo na zona do vazamento é normal que o nível baixe, pois há cada vez mais água a sair.
> Eu diria que todo e qualquer escoamento que tivessem já estaria aberto antes da barragem atingir o limite.
> 
> Ou então uma explicação mais simples será erros de leitura dos sensores.


Dug Begley 

✔@DugBegley
*"It's bad, it's very bad from the air," @hcfcd official says of Addicks/Barker pooling

HCFCD‏@hcfcd 2m2 minutes ago
At 12PM 8/29 homes that may already be experiencing flooding at Addicks is estimated at 2500 and 670 for Barker. #hounews #houwx #harvey

*


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 20:02)

Escolhas tramadas  Que casas salvamos ou inundamos propositadamente?




Mais de um metro de água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 20:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 20:21)

*Reuters Top News*‏Verified account@Reuters 19m19 minutes ago
*BREAKING: Houston starting to see bridges, roads failing due to stress of flood waters - Harris County official http://reut.rs/2vC0bWL*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 20:24)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 20:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 20:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 21:27)

O último Recon mostra o Harvey com ventos de 50mph e pressão  995mb


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 21:51)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 21:54)




----------



## kikofra (29 Ago 2017 às 21:57)

http://www.iflscience.com/environment/how-much-water-hurricane-harvey-dumping-houston/


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 22:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 22:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 22:22)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 22:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2017 às 22:29)

ABC13 Houston‏Verified account @abc13houston  3m3 minutes ago
More
 #*BREAKING Workers evacuated from Crosby chemical plant amid risk of explosion #ABC13
http://abc13.co/2wHehKB *


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 22:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...acoes-atlantico-2017.9223/page-32#post-621467

Está, ou estava, a 0.12 polegadas  3 milímetros do recorde absoluto nacional. Por esta altura já deve ter sido batido.


----------



## pnlfonseca (29 Ago 2017 às 23:04)

Não é uma critica, apenas uma reflexão sobre a sociedade

Inundações em Houston: 8 mortos, 450 mensagens
Inundações no Nepal e India: 1200 mortos, 0 mensagens

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/08/floods-kill-1200-india-nepal-bangladesh-170826230610924.html


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 23:10)

pnlfonseca disse:


> Não é uma critica, apenas uma reflexão sobre a sociedade
> 
> Inundações em Houston: 8 mortos, 450 mensagens
> Inundações no Nepal e India: 1200 mortos, 0 mensagens
> ...


Isso é o efeito que eu chamo de "longe da vista, longe do coração"
É a mesma história com os ataques terroristas.
Se morrer alguém que me é próximo ou com quem eu partilho algo é claro que me afecta. Fora disso passa completamente ao lado.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 23:25)

dahon disse:


> Isso é o efeito que eu chamo de "longe da vista, longe do coração"
> É a mesma história com os ataques terroristas.
> Se morrer alguém que me é próximo ou com quem eu partilho algo é claro que me afecta. Fora disso passa completamente ao lado.



Mais ou menos.

Acompanhar uma situação nos EUA é muito mais fácil do que nesses 2 países. Desde a língua até a portais na 'net.

O norte indiano em nada se compara com Houston, por exemplo. Não só em termos de infraestrutura e de capacidades do setor governamental (proteção civil) como em termos de densidade populacional. Do artigo:



> Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi conducted an aerial survey of flood-hit Bihar state on Saturday and has pledged a relief fund of $78m.





> In neighbouring Uttar Pradesh, at least 88 people were killed when floods swamped nearly half of the vast state of 220 million people.



São realidades completamente distintas. O evento de Houston é raro. As monções são anuais havendo apenas algumas diferenças na intensidade.


----------



## dahon (29 Ago 2017 às 23:38)

Orion disse:


> Mais ou menos.
> 
> Acompanhar uma situação nos EUA é muito mais fácil do que nesses 2 países. Desde a língua até a portais na 'net.
> 
> ...



Mas se for pelo lado da raridade temos o que aconteceu em Serra Leoa: 
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...-na-serra-leoa-terao-feito-mais-de-mil-mortos

O que eu quis dizer é que como ocidentais mais facilmente nos identificamos com a realidade nos EUA do que com a realidade de uma India ou Serra Leoa. 
Basicamente consigo ter uma noção melhor do que seria o impacto na minha vida uma situação como a de Houston do que no caso da Serra Leoa ou India.
Se calhar se um dia visitar esses países e conhecer a sua realidade essas tragédias possam ter mais impacto em mim.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2017 às 00:33)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2017 às 01:09)

DT10 acabou não se formando, devido ao cisalhamento de até 35 knots.
O sistema tinha força de tempestade tropical, porém o voo de reconhecimento ontem não mostrou um centro bem definido que permitisse uma classificação.
O sistema causou fortes chuvas e ventos nas Carolinas e está agora em alto-mar.

O nome Irma que havia falado, irá ficar para INVEST 93L que pode ser um poderoso ciclone.
Pelos modelos poderia afetar Antilhas, Porto Rico, Haiti, Cuba, República Dominicana, Bahamas e EUA.
O ciclone tem altas chances de se formar nas próximas 48 horas.








EUROPEU - 8 de Setembro




93L


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2017 às 01:11)

Harvey deve fazer landfall entre hoje e amanhã entre Texas e Louisiana.
Fortes chuvas devem seguir na região, com acumulados de até 300 mm na região de fronteira dos dois estados.
As chuvas fortes podem afetar também áreas do Arkansas, Mississippi, Flórida, Tennessee, Kentucky e Alabama.
Cedar Bayou, Texas acumulou pouco mais de 1300 mm, sendo este o segundo maior acumulado já causado por um ciclone nos EUA e o maior já registrado no Texas, superando Amelia em 1978.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2017 às 01:12)

Inundações em Houston


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Ago 2017 às 01:16)

Modelo europeu está indicando a possibilidade de um ciclone se formar no Golfo por volta do dia 05 de Setembro.
O landfall ocorreria no dia 06 como uma tempestade tropical na Louisiana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 09:45)




----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 09:56)

Esta foto que colocaram no Twitter com a hashtag #HurricaneHarvey é assustadora, o Oceano Atlântico ocupou Houston como bem entendeu


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 10:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 10:24)




----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 12:13)

É preciso ter azar..


----------



## pnlfonseca (30 Ago 2017 às 12:35)

criz0r disse:


> É preciso ter azar..



Conta falsa criada há pouco, com apenas 16 seguidores e meia dúzia de retweets. 
Por curiosidade, como é que isso chegou a si em Portugal com tão poucas iterações?


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 12:42)

@pnlfonseca easy.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#HurricaneHarvey&src=typd

De facto, o painel do NOAA apenas mostra o Harvey e uma perturbação que neste momento avança desde as ilhas de Cabo Verde. A probabilidade de formação de uma Tempestade Tropical nas próximas horas é de 100%.

A página era muito parecida com a do NOAA (mais uma razão de eu não gostar do Twitter).


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 12:55)

Mais uma foto impressionante das inundações no Texas,


----------



## pnlfonseca (30 Ago 2017 às 12:58)

A curiosidade é que com tão poucas iterações você tinha que estar muito próximo do aldrabão mas assim foi via hashtag, já entendi, tem que ter cuidado.
Para a próxima faça o exercício que acabou por fazer agora, validar a informação. Nem a depressão que se vai formar em breve se chamará Isabella, será Irma, nem seria possível saber já que se vai encaminhar para Houston


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 13:09)

pnlfonseca disse:


> A curiosidade é que com tão poucas iterações você tinha que estar muito próximo do aldrabão mas assim foi via hashtag, já entendi, tem que ter cuidado.



As redes sociais são isso mesmo, o céu e o inferno assim como toda a Internet. Mas a página em si é relativamente parecida com a original. Não foi a 1ª e nem será a ultima vez que irá acontecer situações deste género.
Contudo e relativamente ao destino desta "ainda" perturbação, vai muito provavelmente seguir o trajecto normal, como em cerca de 90% destes fenómenos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 14:38)




----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2017 às 14:58)

criz0r disse:


> É preciso ter azar..



24 de Maio de 2013. É a data da imagem de satélite do tweet.

---

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsao-e-seguimento-furacoes-atlantico-2017.9223/page-34

Ou a estação avariou ou de facto não choveu mais. Na atualização das 9h UTC de hoje o acumulado da estação de Cedar Bayou continua nas 51.88 polegadas  http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/nfdscc1.html

Um recorde que ficou a 3 milímetros de ser batido


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 14:59)

PORT ARTHUR, TEXAS - The situation in Port Arthur turned desperate during the early morning hours as Tropical Storm Harvey is causing mass road closures, flooding, and evacuations.

The Mayor of Port Arthur has described the situation as "the whole city" being underwater. Derrick Freeman added that part of their rescue team was also having to fight an apartment fire while rescuing residents from that same complex. 

Port Arthur is "being overwhelmed with calls for service," Jefferson County Judge Jeff Branick said, with hundreds if not thousands of homes inundated with water.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 10m10 minutes ago
HurricaneTracker App Retweeted kayla.

*Many reports have come in of flooding in Port Arthur, TX after over 2 feet of rain fell last night. #Harvey*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 15:48)

*Rocco Trinacria&#8207; @roccotrinacria Follow More HARRIS COUNTY FLOOD OFFICIALS SAYS LEVEE IN WESTERN RESERVOIR HAS ERODED AND THERE COULD BREACH*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 16:00)




----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2017 às 16:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Até ver, não afeta os States... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

*Já cederam 17 diques e estão mais 2 em risco...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

*Families being evacuated near Crosby chemical plant*
http://www.khou.com/weather/harvey/crosby-chemical-plant-at-risk-of-fire-explosion/469003777


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:23)

E a seguir a 5 de Setembro...


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 17:24)

A Tempestade Tropical Irma tornar-se-à Furacão nos próximos dias de acordo com o NOAA, se o trajecto for aquele que está espelhado no mapa e com as águas daquela região do Planeta nos 30ºC+ não tardará muito a tornar-se um Major Hurricane.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 17:56)

E ainda não acabou...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 18:00)

*We're Nowhere Near Prepared for the Ecological Disaster That Harvey Is Becoming*

http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/news/a57276/harvey-longterm-effects/

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 4m4 minutes ago






 “*#Harvey death toll rises to 20, record rainfall in southeast Texas”*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2017 às 18:39)

Não sei se será verdade a fonte, não pude confirmar, mas atendendo à severidade do furacão\Tempestade tropical, acredito que possa ser aproximado a isto.
O "Harvey" deslocou-se muito lentamente, mais lento do que o "Katrina" e afectou uma zona muito maior. E ainda continua a afectar.


----------



## rokleon (30 Ago 2017 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 20:15)




----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2017 às 20:34)

O GFS não está meiguinho! Para 06 de Setembro...(falta muito tempo ainda, mas é um cenário nada bom)


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 20:59)




----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2017 às 21:07)

ecobcg disse:


> O GFS não está meiguinho! Para 06 de Setembro...(falta muito tempo ainda, mas é um cenário nada bom)



Sim, está apertado.






Mas por agora o WPC só vê, quanto muito, uma TT (previsão semelhante à do ECM).


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 21:31)

2m2 minutes ago
*Arkema CEO: "No Way To Prevent Imminent Explosion" At Flooded Texas Chemical Plant*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 21:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 21:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 22:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 23:16)

*Code Red Warning: Harvey to bring heavy rain, possible flooding to Tennessee, Kentucky*
by Katie Grunik

Wednesday, August 30th 2017






NASHVILLE, Tenn. — As Hurricane Harvey weakens and moves across the U.S., it's expected to bring heavy rain, possible flooding and a tornado threat to middle Tennessee and southern Kentucky through the Labor Day weekend.
...
http://fox17.com/news/local/code-re...-rain-possible-flooding-to-tennessee-kentucky


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2017 às 23:50)

Já que a fábrica da Arkema muito provavelmente vai explodir ao menos que se arranje uma câmara para se ver o desenvolvimento. Nas redondezas não há câmaras de trânsito apropriadas.

Lá vai a Baía de Burnet ficar contaminada com químicos.

Assinalei o local da fábrica (2231 Haden Road, Houston, Texas):


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2017 às 02:24)

Tempestade tropical Irma se formou próximo de Cabo Verde.
O ciclone deve se manter em um ambiente favorável a intensificação e pode se tornar um furacão de categoria 1 amanhã.
Há divergências entre os modelos em relação a trajetória, porém todos concordam que será um poderoso furacão, com potencial para chegar na categoria 4 ou 5.

O euro está indicando que pode afetar Antilhas, Porto Rico, Hispaniola, Bahamas como um grande furacão e possivelmente impactar também Cuba e EUA.
GFS mostra o ciclone afetando Antilhas e Porto Rico e depois fazendo recurvo, podendo impactar também Bahamas, Bermudas, Costa Leste dos EUA e Canadá. 

Minha visão é que Antilhas, Porto Rico e a Ilha de Hispaniola tem altas chances de serem afetadas, porém a partir desta região há grande incerteza, com ciclone podendo ir desde Golfo até o Canadá.
Em Harvey o ECMWF e UKMET foram os melhores modelos e o GFS o mais ruim/instável.
Seguimos observando este importante ciclone.

Irma





Possíveis trajetórias





GFS





ECMWF


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 10:03)




----------



## romeupaz (31 Ago 2017 às 11:02)

http://pt.euronews.com/2017/08/31/e...micos-atingida-pelas-cheias-no-texas-estados/

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

* Harvey damages oil tanks, spilling 30,000 gallons of crude *

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/08/3...age-tanks-spills-30000-gallons-crude-oil.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 14:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 15:36)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

FURACÃO IRMA se forma no Atlântico
AL, 11, 2017083112,, BEST, 0, 167N, 334W, *75, 987, HU,*

Irma começa o processo de rápida intensificação.
Acho que tem chances de ser o segundo grande furacão de 2017 hoje de noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 15:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2017 às 15:58)

Trajetória do modelo europeu é assustadora.
Irma pode causar muitos problemas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 16:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 16:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 16:29)




----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2017 às 16:35)

É que nem deu para aquecer como CAT1


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2017 às 16:40)

Este ano as tempestades começaram meigas e mal se aguentavam em força de TT, agora surgem com uma energia explosiva! Irma será mais uma daquelas poderosas ... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2017 às 16:40)

Não deixa de ser impressionante a sua trajectória provisória, a passar mesmo em cheio por todas aquelas ilhas.



criz0r disse:


> se o trajecto for aquele que está espelhado no mapa e com as águas daquela região do Planeta nos 30ºC+ não tardará muito a tornar-se um Major Hurricane.



Ainda mais cedo do que eu esperava, vamos ver se não temos aqui o 1º Furacão da temporada a atingir a Cat.5.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Trajetória do modelo europeu é assustadora.
> Irma pode causar muitos problemas!



A próxima run deverá mudar um pouco isso, mas se assim fosse ia ser uma catástrofe de enorme repercussão... Iria varrer as ilhas do Caraíbas de uma ponta à outra. Só no Haiti ia deixar uma rasto de destruição e de morte significativo...


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2017 às 18:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2017 às 20:14)

IRMA se fortalece para categoria 3.
Atualização irá aparecer às 17h.

AL, 11, 2017083118,, BEST, 0, 171N, 343W, *100, 967, HU*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2017 às 20:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A próxima run deverá mudar um pouco isso, mas se assim fosse ia ser uma catástrofe de enorme repercussão... Iria varrer as ilhas do Caraíbas de uma ponta à outra. Só no Haiti ia deixar uma rasto de destruição e de morte significativo...


 Acabou de sair e não houve mudanças. UKMET e ECMWF estão sendo os melhores no quesito trajetória nesta temporada.

Depois de afetar Antilhas, Porto Rico, Hispaniola e Cuba o ciclone pode ir para o golfo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2017 às 20:29)

Joe Bastardi espera Irma chegar na categoria 5 e uma tempestade tropical no Golfo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2017 às 20:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 21:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 21:55)

*Ryan Maue*‏Verified account@RyanMaue
Irma is maximizing its potential over marginal ocean temperatures - evidence that other factors matter as well for major hurricanes.


----------



## Daniel253 (31 Ago 2017 às 21:56)

Off topic...

Nao era suposto fazer um topic pra isso, ou isso o forum mudou assim tanto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 22:25)




----------



## rokleon (31 Ago 2017 às 23:32)




----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2017 às 23:58)

A malta das Antilhas já está em pânico com o/a Irma (ver canto inferior direito da imagem). O aviso não está parado. Está a piscar tão depressa que mal dá para ver  http://www.meteofrance.gp/cyclone/activite-cyclonique-en-cours


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 00:03)

Se isto acontecer... vai ser indescritível!


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 00:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se isto acontecer... vai ser indescritível!



Pelo contrário. Esse até seria um cenário razoável.

A maior parte do vento (e estou a assumir que o furacão andaria paralelamente à costa) ficaria no mar. O maior perigo seria as ondas mas estas dificilmente não estariam presentes. Os danos seriam enormes porque se está a falar de NI. Mas 929 hPa é um bocado para o irrealista a tal latitude (no Atlântico).

Uma previsão a tal distância temporal (+228 horas) tem 0 de credibilidade mas a previsão do ECM a 216h é perfeitamente realista e mais grave. Já viste por quantos países passa?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 11:26)

Desta manhã...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 12:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 12:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 13:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 13:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 14:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 16:40)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2017 às 17:19)

ADEUS HARVEY!! 
Harvey se tornou um ciclone extratropical.
Acumulados de chuva e rajada de vento mais forte durante a passagem do ciclone

1 polegada = 25,4 mm
1 milha = ~1,6 km/h








> ...SELECTED PRELIMINARY STORM TOTAL RAINFALL IN INCHES THROUGH 10
> PM CDT
> 
> ...ALABAMA...
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2017 às 17:21)

Harvey já causou cerca de 50 tornados desde que chegou aos EUA.
Houve alguns tornados significativos, como este ontem próximo de Reform, AL.
Hoje há risco de tornados na região das Carolinas.






Alabama ontem:


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 17:27)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2017 às 17:29)

Irma se enfraqueceu para categoria 2.
O motivo foi um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho, que deve fazer o ciclone ter maiores dimensões e ter seu campo de vento expandido.
Rodada do GFS que está saindo agora e a do europeu mais cedo estão em maior acordo em relação a trajetória.
Ambos indicam o ciclone passando ao norte de Porto Rico, Hispaniola, Bahamas e depois fazendo um recurvo, que poderia ameaçar Bermudas e Costa Leste dos EUA.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 17:33)

Na trajetória da Irma prevista pelo GFS a ondulação será mais gravosa nas Antilhas, rondando os 5/6 metros. Nas restantes ilhas o perigo seria relativamente menor:








Felipe Freitas disse:


> Lidia fez landfall na Baja California como uma forte tempestade tropical.
> Grandes inundações estão sendo registradas.



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-furacoes-pacifico-leste-e-central-2017.9471/


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 17:50)

Seria verdadeiramente impressionante!


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 18:57)

Pérolas do _ensemble_ do ECM


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2017 às 19:35)

Boa tarde.

A depressão pós-tropical Harvey ainda "larga" água, mas já bem menor a sua quantidade. Mas como há terrenos já alagados, a sua severidade pode ainda ser grande.
Um resumo do National Hurricane Center é EXPRESSIVO nos totais de chuva e rajadas de vento verificadas até ao momento (1 polegada\Inche=25 mm):



> "...SELECTED PRELIMINARY STORM TOTAL RAINFALL IN INCHES THROUGH 10
> AM CDT
> 
> ...ALABAMA...
> ...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 21:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 23:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 23:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*Se isto se realizar é um landfall do Irma com Cat5 em Nova York!  *


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2017 às 23:50)

Orion disse:


>



Cuidado "forecasters" deste fórum. You will be perseguidos, obviamente!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 23:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2017 às 23:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Cuidado "forecasters" deste fórum. You will be perseguidos, obviamente!


Não estou a fazer afirmações, só a actualizar informação...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2017 às 00:11)

Essa previsão dos GFS das 18h é obviamente para ter "cautela".
Já sabemos que por vezes as saídas das 6h e das 18h são dadas a extremos...
Mas o que é facto que a perspectiva de passar junto à costa leste dos EUA é real, olhando para o facto de estarmos na presença de um furacão "major". Se se confirmasse seria muito mau para aquela zona dada a história relativamente recente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2017 às 00:16)

Antes e depois do ciclo de substituição da parede do olho.
Reparem como aumentou o tamanho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2017 às 00:17)

Furacão Irma


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2017 às 00:20)

Modelo europeu mostra Irma na costa da Flórida.
Quem vai acertar?


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2017 às 00:29)

Isso e aquela depressão (?) com 976 hPa logo atrás do furacão...Que será aquilo?
Uma depressão dessas na costa portuguesa e teríamos um tópico dedicada a ela durante dias e dias...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2017 às 00:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isso e aquela depressão (?) com 976 hPa logo atrás do furacão...Que será aquilo?
> Uma depressão dessas na costa portuguesa e teríamos um tópico dedicada a ela durante dias e dias...


Tem outro ciclone se formando.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2017 às 00:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma depressão dessas na costa portuguesa e teríamos um tópico dedicada a ela durante dias e dias...



Já tiveste algo semelhante e certamente voltarás a ter.







Um furacão não é muito diferente daquilo. Pode é haver vento ligeiramente mais forte (tendo em conta os condicionamentos do território português) e mais chuva.

Experienciar furacões só é giro para quem não tem possíveis danos para pagar. Quando isto acontece o entusiasmo acaba rapidamente 

--- 

Voltando ao tópico, um furacão cat. 5 nas Antilhas só me faz lembrar disto:






Felizmente para a gente de lá, e até agora, as previsões estão a ser favoráveis.


----------



## vitoreis (2 Set 2017 às 01:00)

Sobre o Irma, vale a pena:


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2017 às 01:03)

@vitoreis estavamos a ver o mesmo video no mesmo momento, só pode. Estava a escrever o texto ao mesmo tempo que ia vendo.
Retiro o vídeo do meu post já que o colocaste...
...

Em relação ao furacão Irma, esta análise desta sexta-feira (há 5\6 horas atrás) é do melhor que se pode ter sobre a formação, e dinâmica de um furacão.
É pena não ser em Português, mas quem tiver curiosidade *aprende* sempre alguma coisa.
Aborda o "eyewall replacement", o "windshear", o cone dos modelos de previsão, o *impacto do Anticiclone dos Açores* (ou Bermuda),etc....


----------



## rokleon (2 Set 2017 às 11:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2017 às 14:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2017 às 17:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2017 às 17:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2017 às 17:40)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2017 às 18:20)

Modelos estão começando a entrar em acordo sobre o local onde Irma possivelmente faria landfall nos EUA.
Carolinas do Norte e Sul são os estados mais prováveis no momento, mas toda Costa Leste está na mira deste ciclone.
Todos modelos concordam que pode chegar na categoria 5.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2017 às 18:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2017 às 19:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2017 às 20:11)

Se isto acontecesse a 11 de Setembro seria certamente conspiração...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2017 às 22:30)

Vale pouco mas a história está a favor da malta. Li por aí que só algo como 15% dos furacões que começam em África fazem _landfall_ nos EUA.






O ECM continua mais agressivo que o GFS mas podia ser muito pior. O ciclone passa geralmente ao lado das ilhas.






Ao longo dos dias a tempestade vai engordando. Isto é mau porque isto reduz os benefícios de uma maior distância da costa dos EUA. Mas até lá há quem vá levar não só com o vento mas também com as ondas:






As ilhas das Bahamas têm uma topografia engraçada. Por exemplo a ilha de Eleuthera, cuja capital é Governor's Harbor (ver mapa). A previsão indica que será atingida por ondas superiores a 8 metros.






A zona de rebentação é certamente longe as praias mas os corais sofrerão extensos danos. Os 8 mil habitantes dessa ilha também não têm muita possibilidade de fugir. Ao menos não deve haver muitas palmeiras. Os cocos voadores são mortíferos.

Escrito isto, a MeteoFrance está otimista:






Ainda assim, estão no portal os 95 km/h de vento médio e 150 km/h de rajada.






Vou adotar a perspetiva à Sobral. Não vale a pena acompanhar todas as saídas relativamente ao Irma. Está a andar tão devagar que depois de amanhã (dia 4) ainda deve estar um bocado longe de áreas habitadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 09:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 09:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 11:35)

O GFS e o EURO a concordarem num landfall do Irma com Cat 5 na Carolina do Norte. Mais uma run acaba de sair com este cenário. Não é comum ver estes modelos a concordar a oito dias...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2017 às 14:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 14:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 14:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 15:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 16:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 17:26)




----------



## Orion (3 Set 2017 às 20:16)

Recomendo que os interessados olhem para o mapa das Antilhas para terem uma melhor noção do que vou escrever. Para o acompanhamento...

Antilhas, fase inicial:

METAR's - https://www.aviationweather.gov/metar

Bóias - http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/obs.shtml

Estações:

- https://www.weather.gov/sju/observations

- http://www.meteofrance.gp/observations-meteo-antilles-guyane/antilles-guyane (clicar nas Illes du Nord)

- http://tgftp.nws.noaa.gov/weather/current/TQPF.html (Anguilla)

Radar - http://www.meteofrance.gp/observations-meteo-antilles-guyane/antilles-guyane (clicar no ícone de Guadalupe à direita) ou http://www.meteofrance.gp/previsions-meteo-antilles-guyane/animation/radar/antilles

---

A última saída do ECM mete o/a Irma no meio das Bahamas a mover-se a passo de caracol. Portais complementares:

Bahamas (em geral) - https://www.facebook.com/Bahamas-Meteorology-1630656763877897/posts/?ref=page_internal

Cuba - http://www.met.inf.cu/

Nassau - http://www.nassaucontainerport.com/weather/index.cfm

Grand Bahama - http://tgftp.nws.noaa.gov/weather/current/MYGF.html

Ilhas Turcas & Caicos - http://tgftp.nws.noaa.gov/weather/current/MBPV.html


----------



## rokleon (3 Set 2017 às 20:28)

Orion disse:


> Recomendo que os interessados olhem para o mapa das Antilhas para terem uma melhor noção do que vou escrever. Para o acompanhamento...
> 
> Antilhas, fase inicial:
> 
> ...


Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 20:37)

rokleon disse:


> Obrigado!


----------



## rokleon (3 Set 2017 às 20:47)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...cities-scientists-say/?utm_term=.ac70303afd6e
Ainda sobre o Harvey, mas achei este artigo interessante que vi no reddit.
_
"(...)Scientists tend to focus on one flood driver or another when conducting flood hazard assessments for any given area — evaluating either the risk of terrestrial flooding, which occurs inland as a result of excess precipitation and overflowing rivers, or of surging ocean waters. But in many coastal areas, where rivers run out to meet the sea, both factors play a major role in the risk of regional flooding. Focusing on only one or the other can run the risk of underestimating the likelihood of a major flood. (...)"_


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 22:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 22:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 22:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2017 às 23:37)

*Ultima run GFS outra vez landfall na Carolina do Norte 880mb...*


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2017 às 23:52)

a não ser que alguma frente fria de passagem pelo continente cause alguma perturbação ao ambiente que este ciclone vai encontrar penso que está servida mais uma destruição considerável.

ciclone bastante potente e numa trajetória quase ideal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 00:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 09:59)

000
WTNT31 KNHC 040854
TCPAT1

BULLETIN
Hurricane Irma Advisory Number 20
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL112017
500 AM AST Mon Sep 04 2017

...TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WINDS EXPECTED TO BEGIN IN THE LEEWARD
ISLANDS LATE TUESDAY...

SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.9N 52.3W
ABOUT 625 MI...1010 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WSW OR 255 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...961 MB...28.38 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 10:06)




----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2017 às 11:14)

Trajeto até agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 14:09)




----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2017 às 14:20)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 14:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 14:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 15:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 15:49)

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.8N 53.3W
ABOUT 560 MI...905 KM E OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WSW OR 255 DEGREES AT 14 MPH...22 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...944 MB...27.88 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 15:55)

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 1m1 minute ago
*A tropical storm watch is now in effect for *Dominica #Irma*

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 2m2 minutes ago
*A Hurricane Watch is in effect for:* Guadeloupe * British Virgin Islands * U.S. Virgin Islands * Puerto Rico, Vieques, and Culebra #Irma*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 18:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 18:50)

Os modelos ainda não têm consenso mas que o Atlântico promete, lá isso promete! 
GFS:


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 19:19)

Já de vez aproveito a ocasião para mostrar que os avisos desconcertantes não são só em PT. Como vou agora mostrar, há muito pior.











A classificação, como está, não faz sentido nenhum. Muito dificilmente o furacão mudará de trajetória mas o 2º aviso mais gravoso (de cor vermelha) só entra em vigor 18 horas antes (amanhã).

Mais, quem é que no seu perfeito juízo se lembra da cor púrpura para assinalar um risco extremo? Só mesmo os françolas.

E de que serve avisar a população que só faltam 3 a 6 horas para a chegada do furacão quando em teoria não se parou de falar nisso nos dias anteriores? Não é para isso que serve a TV?


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 19:32)




----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 19:39)

As ondas quase a chegar a 15 metros. Se nos Açores isso já foi atingido com um furacão cat. 1, com um cat. 4 menos de 20 m é vergonha 






---











Em termos gerais tem sido uma temporada de furacões desinteressante. Mas a 'pontaria' tem sido afinada. A previsão do NHC acomoda mais 3 _majors_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2017 às 19:41)




----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 19:48)




----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 20:03)

Relativamente ao Irma as novas mensagens devem ser publicadas aqui  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-furacao-irma.9473/

Este tópico fica reservado à previsão dos restantes ciclones tropicais e/ou notícias sobre o Harvey.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 20:09)

Nesta sinótica a futura Katia teria um início promissor mas não duraria muito. O José muito provavelmente seria absorvido pela depressão a oeste dos Açores.

Muito tempo falta ainda. Por agora continua a não haver qualquer tipo de fenómeno tropical no horizonte para os Açores.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2017 às 14:09)

Leeward islands deverão dentro de poucas horas começar a sentir os efeitos de um monstro/a chamado Irma! 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 14:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 14:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 16:16)

NHC Atlantic Ops&#8207; @NHC_Atlantic  18 minutes ago

 Tropical Storm #Jose Advisory 1: 10th Tropical Storm of the Season Forms Over the Open Atlantic. http://go.usa.gov/W3H


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2017 às 21:01)

Odeio essa separação, pois acaba dividindo o monitoramento e acumulando vários tópicos. 

Tempestade tropical Jose se formou mais cedo no Atlântico.
Deve seguir inicialmente um trajeto semelhante a Irma.
O ciclone pode se fortalecer para furacão na quinta
.


José pode ser o terceiro grande furacão de 2017.
No momento os modelos indicam ele seguindo para mar aberto.


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2017 às 21:29)

@Felipe Freitas, podemos sempre optar pela separação que utilizávamos o ano passado. É só criar um subtopic de acompanhamento para cada furacão. 
E este ano pelos vistos vamos ter pelo menos 3 tempestades em simultâneo!!

Não sei qual a vossa opinião? E a administração o que acha?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2017 às 21:40)

A minha, é a separação, não faz sentido, sem separação fica um tópico com 200 páginas num ano, para encontrar depois alguma informação é preciso percorrer essas páginas todas, não faz o mínimo sentido. A informação do Harvey está espalhada por várias páginas neste tópico, para o ano para encontrar vai ser um trabalho desnecessário.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2017 às 21:54)

Depressão tropical 13 se formou no Atlântico.
Está prevista para chegar a força de tempestade tropical e afetar o México.


----------



## rcc (5 Set 2017 às 22:27)

Acompanhando a situação em direto.


----------



## ruka (5 Set 2017 às 22:51)

as condições agravaram se na última hora


----------



## lserpa (5 Set 2017 às 23:31)

Malta, para acompanhamento do Furacão Irma, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-irma.9473/


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2017 às 23:35)

@Iserpa Estou acostumado com o fórum brasileiro, onde temos um tópico anual para cada região, por isso a reclamação. Como posto muito, acho mais fácil ter somente um tópico para cada bacia, pois assim não é preciso abrir vários tópicos (hoje por exemplo teria que abrir 3 tópicos diferentes para postar), mas concordo que para quem lê, a divisão realmente é melhor.

Ideal seria fazer como ocorre em fóruns americanos, quando a tempestade recebe o status de invest eles criam um tópico separado para acompanhamento, porém em média temos quase 90 ciclones ao ano somando todas as bacias, se for criar um tópico para tudo, acho que o fórum ficaria muito sobrecarregado.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Set 2017 às 23:10)

Boa noite.

Mas que tempos para seguir o tempo tropical...

3 (!) furacões neste momento activos e classificados no Atlântico.
O Katia no golfo do México com categoria 1 e ventos de 65 nós, o furacão José também de categoria 1 e ventos de 65 nós e, já bem conhecido, o Irma de categoria 5 e ventos sustentados de 160 nós.
Brutal...ou coisa parecida! 
~


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 01:33)

Imagem de Katia, Irma e Jose.
Primeira vez desde 2010 com três furacões simultâneos como já falado em outro tópico.
Jose e Katia foram atualizados para o status de furacão ao mesmo tempo, sendo a terceira vez que isso ocorre no Atlântico, as outras foram em 12 de outubro de 1878 e 8 de setembro de 1980.
Do dia 06/09 até 06/09 houve a formação de 6 furacões no Atlântico, maior número para esse período desde 1893.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 11:44)

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS Hurricane Jose

INIT 07/0900Z 14.8N 49.1W 80 KT 90 MPH
12H 07/1800Z 15.2N 51.5W 90 KT 105 MPH
24H 08/0600Z 15.8N 54.7W 100 KT 115 MPH
36H 08/1800Z 16.4N 57.5W 110 KT 125 MPH
48H 09/0600Z 17.2N 59.5W 100 KT 115 MPH
72H 10/0600Z 19.7N 63.2W 90 KT 105 MPH
96H 11/0600Z 23.0N 67.0W 70 KT 80 MPH
120H 12/0600Z 26.4N 69.1W 60 KT 70 MPH


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 11:45)

Hurricane Jose Advisory Number 8 need to watch if you live THE LESSER ANTILLES
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL122017
500 AM AST Thu Sep 07 2017

...JOSE A LITTLE STRONGER...

SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...14.8N 49.1W
ABOUT 815 MI...1310 KM E OF THE LESSER ANTILLES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 285 DEGREES AT 18 MPH...30 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...986 MB...29.12 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:00)

A coisa de facto promete...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 12:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A coisa de facto promete...


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 15:55)

Enfatizando o facto de que não há ainda nenhum sinal minimamente fidedigno de que algum ciclone tropical vá afetar aos Açores, apresento o Gordon 3.0 (sim, passaria novamente no canal).


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 16:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 16:43)

Hurricane Jose Advisory Number 9 WARNING!!!!!
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL122017
1100 AM AST Thu Sep 07 2017

The government of Antigua has issued a Hurricane Watch for the
islands of Antigua and Barbuda.

The government of Antigua has issued a Tropical Storm Watch for the
islands of Anguilla, Montserrat, St Kitts, and Nevis.

The government of the Netherlands has issued a Tropical Storm Watch
for the islands of Saba and St. Eustatius

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
* Antigua and Barbuda

A Tropical Storm Watch is in effect for...
* Anguilla, Montserrat, St Kitts, and Nevis
* Saba and St. Eustatius


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 17:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 18:01)

UW - CIMSS 
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE 
ADT-Version 8.2.1 
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis ----- 
Date : 07 SEP 2017 Time : 154500 UTC
Lat : 14:59:00 N Lon : 50:45:17 W

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
4.9 / 972.1mb/ 87.4kt

Final T# Adj T# Raw T# 
4.9 5.4 5.4

Estimated radius of max. wind based on IR :N/A km

Center Temp : -35.2C Cloud Region Temp : -64.6C

Scene Type : EYE

Positioning Method : SPIRAL ANALYSIS

Ocean Basin : ATLANTIC 
Dvorak CI > MSLP Conversion Used : CKZ Method

Tno/CI Rules : Constraint Limits : NO LIMIT 
Weakening Flag : OFF 
Rapid Dissipation Flag : OFF

C/K/Z MSLP Estimate Inputs :
- Average 34 knot radii : N/A
- Environmental MSLP : 1012mb

Satellite Name : GOES13 
Satellite Viewing Angle : 32.9 degrees

****************************************************
ADT estimates indicate Jose has Category 2, possibly Category 3 winds.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 20:41)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 21:24)

José deve ser atualizado para categoria 3.
Teremos nosso terceiro grande furacão de 2017.
Ilhas de Barbuda e Anguilla deve ser afetadas novamente.

AL, 12, 2017090718, , BEST, 0, 153N, 516W, *100, 969*, HU, 34, NEQ, 100, 70, 50, 100, 1013, 150, 15, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, JOSE, D, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, genesis-num, 025,






José está querendo imitar Jeanne, 2004.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 21:40)

José oficialmente se fortalece para *categoria 3!*
Acho que pode chegar até na categoria 4 pelo menos.

BULLETIN
Hurricane Jose Advisory Number 10
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL122017
Issued by the NWS Weather Prediction Center College Park MD
500 PM AST Thu Sep 07 2017

...JOSE BECOMES 3RD MAJOR HURRICANE OF THE 2017 ATLANTIC SEASON...


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...15.5N 52.4W
ABOUT 590 MI...955 KM E OF THE LESSER ANTILLES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 285 DEGREES AT 18 MPH...30 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...966 MB...28.53 INCHES


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Set 2017 às 23:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2017 às 23:37)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2017 às 04:14)

José está cada vez mais bem organizado pelas imagens de satélite.
O sistema parece ter características anulares no momento.






Olho pinhole em Katia.
Poderia passar por uma rápida intensificação nas próximas 24 horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 09:58)

000
WTNT33 KNHC 080837
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Hurricane Katia Advisory Number 11
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132017
400 AM CDT Fri Sep 08 2017

...KATIA A LITTLE STRONGER...

SUMMARY OF 400 AM CDT...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...21.3N 95.4W
ABOUT 170 MI...275 KM ESE OF TAMPICO MEXICO
ABOUT 155 MI...250 KM NNE OF VERACRUZ MEXICO
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WSW OR 250 DEGREES AT 3 MPH...6 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...977 MB...28.85 INCHES



000
WTNT32 KNHC 080838
TCPAT2

BULLETIN
Hurricane Jose Advisory Number 12
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL122017
500 AM AST Fri Sep 08 2017

...JOSE A LITTLE STRONGER...

SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.0N 55.3W
ABOUT 535 MI...865 KM ESE OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...125 MPH...200 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 285 DEGREES AT 16 MPH...26 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...957 MB...28.25 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 13:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 15:01)

Derek Ortt&#8207; @DerekOrtt 1 minHace 1 minuto
Más
*The Atlantic seems to have become the West Pacific. A near cat 5 in the Bahamas and Jose now may have aircraft data saying it is cat 5*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 15:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2017 às 15:05)

José fortalece para categoria 4, quase 5.



> ZCZC MIATCUAT2 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> Hurricane Jose Tropical Cyclone Update
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Set 2017 às 15:25)

O furacão "Jose" está agora com a mesma categoria e força do "Irma": 150 mph...
A diferença é o "Irma" ser muito maior, cujos vento com força de furacão e de tempestade tropical tem um raio de abrangência muito maior.
A questão aqui é que mesmo mais pequeno, o "Jose" pode provocar imensos danos se passar por terra. E é esse mesmo o perigo neste momento...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2017 às 15:59)

Katia se fortalece para categoria 2!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2017 às 16:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> O furacão "Jose" está agora com a mesma categoria e força do "Irma": 150 mph...
> A diferença é o "Irma" ser muito maior, cujos vento com força de furacão e de tempestade tropical tem um raio de abrangência muito maior.
> A questão aqui é que mesmo mais pequeno, o "Jose" pode provocar imensos danos se passar por terra. E é esse mesmo o perigo neste momento...


 Infelizmente pode afetar as ilhas que foram devastadas por Irma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 16:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2017 às 17:31)

Esta é a primeira na história do Atlântico que dois furacões com ventos sustentados de 240 km/h ocorrem de forma simultânea.

José


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2017 às 17:31)

Katia poderia ser um grande furacão em breve, está cada vez melhor organizada.
Poderíamos ter 3 grandes furacões simultâneos, primeira vez desde 2010.
Não descartaria que José e Katia venham a ser aposentados, o que seria um recorde de 4 aposentarias na mesma temporada e em sequência.

Katia


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 19:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 20:07)




----------



## Stinger (8 Set 2017 às 21:00)

E se eles se juntavam ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2017 às 21:04)

Stinger disse:


> E se eles se juntavam ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk



Isso é impossível meu caro... Lololol


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2017 às 23:09)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 04:17)

Katia faz landfall no México como forte furacão de categoria 2.
Está rapidamente enfraquecendo.

Os acumulados de chuva na região de Hidalgo, Puebla e Veracruz podem ficar ao redor de 250 mm, com acumulados em áreas próximas a serras de até 600 mm.
Storm surge de 1 a 2.5 metros também é esperado para região de Veracruz.
Há risco de deslizamentos e inundações.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 04:24)

José no limite para categoria 5, com ventos sustentados em 250 km/h.
Ilha de Barbuda foi evacuada, apenas algumas pessoas quiseram seguir nas ilhas.
St. Marteen está com grandes problemas em relação a evacuações e também registro de violência.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 04:58)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> St. Marteen está com grandes problemas em relação a evacuações e também registro de violência.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 16:13)

Não encontrei muitas noticias sobre Katia.
O ciclone já está praticamente dissipado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2017 às 16:56)

José está afetando Antígua e Barbuda, Anguila, São Cristóvão e Neves e Montserrat neste momento.
Ventos com força de tempestade tropical possivelmente já estão sendo registrados.
José é um poderoso furacão de categoria 4.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 01:36)

Acontecesse isto um pouco mais a nordeste e a Bermuda tinha um temporal sem fim. Por agora perdeu-se mais uma oportunidade para culpar o AG mas enquanto o José não se dissipar o assunto não vai desaparecer.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 03:28)

Para os curiosos, amanhã o José deverá passar por cima desta bóia  http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=41043&unit=M&tz=STN


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 14:45)

O olho deve ter passado ao lado da bóia. Não obstante as falhas da estação o vento ficou abaixo do esperado tendo em conta o percurso acima descrito.

Ainda assim as rajadas chegaram perto dos 50 metros por segundo  180 km/h. A PC é que ficou a uns 20 hPa do aviso (944 hPa).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2017 às 22:17)

Furacão José
https://www.flickr.com/photos/150411108@N06/


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 22:49)

Não sei o que é mais impressionante. Se ver o mar ou o _cumulus_ no meio do olho.

Pensava eu que a imagem era do GOES-16 que custou mil milhões. Afinal é do Sentinel 2 que custou algo como 100 milhões.


----------



## vitoreis (11 Set 2017 às 22:27)

Voltinha estranha:


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2017 às 13:50)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2017 às 17:06)

Para ser mais compreensível


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2017 às 20:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2017 às 15:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2017 às 16:50)




----------



## Orion (14 Set 2017 às 19:56)

O José entrou no Triângulo das Bermudas no início do dia 10 e 4 dias depois continua desorientado.

A resposta a este mistério só pode ser uma:


A saída definitiva desta estranha região deve ocorrer lá para domingo, dia 17. Como se vê pelo gráfico, o ciclone vai sair de lá moderadamente fulo com toda esta situação:







A passagem paralela à costa é razoável. As ondas serão o principal perigo.






A 216h o ECM mete o (ex-?)José a sudoeste das Flores. Improvável que ocorra mas é esperar para ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2017 às 22:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 10:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 11:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 12:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 12:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 13:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 15:59)

O José a formar olho...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2017 às 16:36)

Voo de reconhecimento chegando em José neste momento.
Alta chances de ser atualizado para um furacão e poderia ser novamente um grande furacão dentro de alguns dias.
Toda região entre as Carolinas até Nova Brunswick/Nova Escócia no Canadá devem seguir o sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2017 às 16:58)

Depressão tropical 14 se formou ontem.
Está prevista para se fortalecer para Lee ainda hoje.
Segue sendo prevista para ser no máximo tempestade tropical e ficar em alto-mar.

Invest 96L pode se tornar na Maria dentro de 72 horas.
Pode afetar as Antilhas como um furacão ou forte tempestade tropical no dia 19, sendo posteriormente uma ameaça a Porto Rico, Haiti, República Dominicana, Bahamas e EUA. Pelos modelos pode ser nosso quarto grande furacão de 2017.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2017 às 17:04)

Chances de landfall de José na Costa Leste está aumentando.
ECMWF landfall em Nova Jersey e GFS em Rhode Island/Massachusetts.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2017 às 21:08)

> “We have a report in that there are 82 deaths,” Abbott told a news conference, adding the state is waiting on confirmation from local officials to make sure the deaths are storm-related.



*More than 80 people likely killed in Texas from Harvey - governor*



> Irma, which ranked as one of the most powerful Atlantic storms on record before striking the U.S. mainland as a Category 4 hurricane on Sept. 10, took at least 82 deaths. Several hard-hit Caribbean islands, including Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands, suffered more than half the fatalities.


*Nearly 2 million, mostly in Florida, without power in Irma's wake*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 21:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2017 às 15:52)

TD14 deve ser atualizada para Tempestade tropical Lee hoje.
Não deve afetar nenhuma localidade e se dissipar daqui alguns dias.

AL, 14, 2017091612, , BEST, 0, 125N, 328W,* 35, 1007, TS*, 34, NEQ, 60, 60, 0, 60, 1013, 150, 40, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, FOURTEEN, S, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, genesis-num, 029,

TS Maria deve se formar hoje também.
Alertas de tempestade tropical e furacão devem ser emitidos para as Antilhas.
Modelos indicam que será mais um poderoso  furacão na temporada de 2017.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2017 às 15:53)

Acaba de ser confirmado oficialmente que TS Lee se formou no Atlântico.
Ventos sustentados em 75 km/h e pressão de 1007 mbar.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 15:54)

Tendo em conta os 983 hPa do último aviso oficial da NOAA, o José passou há bocado por esta bóia:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2017 às 16:01)

Avisos de tempestade tropical foram emitidos para St. Lucia, Martinique, Guadeloupe e Dominica.
NHC espera que se torne um furacão na terça, afetando Porto Rico e posteriormente a ilha de Hispaniola. 
EUA e Bahamas devem observar este sistema para futuros impactos.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 16:16)

O furacão que pelo ECM afetará os Açores será a Maria.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2017 às 16:24)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Avisos de tempestade tropical foram emitidos para St. Lucia, Martinique, Guadeloupe e Dominica.
> NHC espera que se torne um furacão na terça, afetando Porto Rico e posteriormente a ilha de Hispaniola.
> EUA e Bahamas devem observar este sistema para futuros impactos.



Cheira-me...
Dizia, parece-me que o trajecto deverá ser um pouco mais a sul e afectar a zona mais interior das Antilhas, indo directamente para a Jamaica\Haiti, a qual tem águas mais quentes nesta altura.
A circulação atmosférica parece-me, a médio prazo, que atire este sistema tropical para ali.
Vamos ver...Ainda há bastante caminho, até porque o furacão José não tem uma trajetória definida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 16:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 16:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 20:19)

*Fujiwhara Effect entre o José e a Maria??? É o fim do mundo!  *


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 21:20)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2017 às 21:39)

Tempestade tropical Maria se forma no Atlântico.
Atualização do NHC deve vir em breve.
Está se organizando rapidamente e poderia passar por uma rápida intensificação.

AL, 15, 2017091618,, BEST, 0, 122N, 517W, *40, 1004, TS*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 21:40)

...DEPRESSION BECOMES TROPICAL STORM MARIA... ...ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST...
5:00 PM AST Sat Sep 16
Location: 12.3°N 52.6°W
Moving: W at 20 mph
Min pressure: 1002 mb
Max sustained: 50 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 21:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> ...DEPRESSION BECOMES TROPICAL STORM MARIA... ...ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST...
> 5:00 PM AST Sat Sep 16
> Location: 12.3°N 52.6°W
> Moving: W at 20 mph
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2017 às 21:50)

Alertas de furacão em vigor para as Antilhas.
NHC esperando que afete Porto Rico como um grande furacão.
Maria pode ser mais um nome a ser aposentado caso se confirme sua trajetória e intensidade.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 00:01)

Não é hábito mas o GEM apresenta um percurso razoável para o José.


----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2017 às 00:07)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 12:07)




----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 13:05)

Pelo último aviso da MF a Maria deverá atingir na madrugada do dia 19 os 95 nós. Por outras palavras é quase certo que Guadalupe será afetada por um furacão cat. 3 no limite inferior ou um cat. 2 muito intenso. As ilhas previamente afetadas pelo IRMA estão por agora relativamente distantes dos ventos mais intensos.

A referida previsão também indica que Porto Rico será afetado por um furacão cat. 3 intermédio.

---

Com a Maria há 13 tempestades nomeadas (houve uma 14º tempestade - TD4 - em Junho). Assumindo que o Lee não chega a Furacão e que a Maria chegará a _Major _a contabilidade está assim:

- 6 Tempestades Tropicais (Arlene, Bret, Cindy, Don, Emily & Lee);

- 3 Furacões (Franklin, Gert & Katia);

- 4 Furacões _Major _(Irma, Harvey, José & Maria).

Comparando com as previsões de Maio e Agosto (e mesmo com a média), a 'anomalia' reside no número de furacões _Major_.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 13:30)

O NHC preveu que esta temporada poderia ser a mais ativa desde 2010.

Em 2010 houveram (e para igualar faltam):

- 19 tempestades nomeadas (6);

- 7 Tempestades tropicais (1);

- 7 Furacões (4);

- 5 Furacões _Major _(1).

A maioria dos furacões de 2010 não chegou ao continente americano. E isso influencia a opinião pública.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 13:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 14:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 14:23)




----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 14:57)

Orion disse:


> As ilhas previamente afetadas pelo IRMA estão por agora relativamente distantes dos ventos mais intensos.



Tendo em conta que os ciclones deste ano estão determinados em estoirar os paraísos fiscais das Caraíbas Orientais mais vale dar nomes de ícones comunas como Fidel Castro ou Che Guevara.

Infelizmente não há muita margem de manobra e há tempo mais que suficiente para haver alterações significativas na previsão. Um exemplo:






Neste cenário o olho de um furacão cat. 3 (ou mesmo 4) passa entre Barbuda (poupada pelo José) e Antigua (poupada pelo José e pelo Irma) e pouco tempo depois passa novamente por cima das Antilhas francesas (St. Kitts e Nevis também seriam afetadas). As ilhas Virgens poderiam ser o alvo seguinte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 15:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fujiwhara Effect entre o José e a Maria??? É o fim do mundo!  *


Ana Navarro @ananavarro 16h
Hurricane Jose (Joseph) & now Hurricane Maria (Mary). Seriously, I'm gonna pray to Baby Jesus that he keep his parents under control.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 16:10)

Maria, aviso 5.

No final do dia de amanhã/início da madrugada do dia 19 o olho deverá estar muito próximo das Antilhas.

Muito provavelmente será cat. 2 aquando da chegada mas pode ser cat. 3 quando estiver a oeste de Guadalupe. O furacão estará em processo de intensificação.



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 17/1500Z 13.5N 56.2W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 12H 18/0000Z 14.1N 57.7W 65 KT 75 MPH
> ...


----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2017 às 16:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ana Navarro @ananavarro 16h
> Hurricane Jose (Joseph) & now Hurricane Maria (Mary). Seriously, I'm gonna pray to Baby Jesus that he keep his parents under control.



Não tinha pensado nisso! Lololol


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 16:58)




----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2017 às 17:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Algumas diferenças de trajeto, isto para não não falar da força... Euro 971hpa e o GFS com menos de 960hpa!


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 17:07)

De acordo com o portal, esta bóia está a algo como 240 kms a ENE do José. As rajadas rondam os 86 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 17:09)

A Hurricane Watch is in effect for:
•Antigua, Barbuda, St. Kitts, Nevis and Montserrat

A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for:
•Saint Lucia, Dominica, Barbados, and St. Vincent and the Grenadines

Caribbean Institute for Meteorology and Hydrology (CIMH) Weather Update

The Caribbean Institute for Meteorology and Hydrology (CIMH) provided a briefing for Regional Response Mechanism partners today at 1:00PM. CIMH models suggest that the system will produce rainfall maximums of 400mm in the area of Dominica and Guadeloupe and wave heights of 5-6m in these areas. CIMH continues to monitor the progress of TS Maria and will provide further updates on the progress of Maria.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 18:51)

Bom, neste cenário ninguém é poupado. É Guadalupe, Antigua & Barbuda, Ilhas Virgens, Antilhas Francesas, St Kitts & Nevis...











Pelo HWRF a Maria poderá atingir a cat. 3 intermédia sobre Guadalupe (vento nos 106 nós) e a cat. 4 nas Ilhas Virgens.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 19:03)

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 7m7 minutes ago
*The government of France has issued a Hurricane Warning for Guadeloupe and a Tropical Storm Warning for Martinique. #Maria*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 19:05)

Voo de reconhecimento está sendo realizado em Maria neste momento.
Primeiros dados mostram que já é quase um furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 19:24)

Pressão mínima encontrada de 986 mbar.
Ventos entre 112 a 120 km/h no momento.



> Product: Air Force Vortex Message (URNT12 KNHC)
> 
> A. Time of Center Fix: 17th day of the month at 17:53:10Z
> B. Center Fix Coordinates: 13°38'N 56°57'W (13.6333N 56.95W)
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 19:26)

37 tornados confirmados durante o furacão Harvey.
O mais forte foi classificado com EF2.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2017 às 19:52)

Jose e Maria a aproximarem-se da América do Norte e Central, respetivamente:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 20:11)

Furacão Maria se forma no Atlântico.
Atualização do NHC virá em breve.

*AL, 15, 2017091718, , BEST, 0, 136N, 570W, 65, 986, H*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 20:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 20:50)

Novo voo sendo realizado agora não encontrou ventos com força de furacão ainda.
A atualização poderia ser adiada, caso em novas passagens do voo não se encontrem ventos com força de furacão.
No último voo havia uma _hot tower_, o que poderia explicar ter sido encontrado ventos com força de furacão mais cedo e agora não mais.
Pressão apresentou 2 mbar de queda.



> 193100 1359N 05656W 6979 03096 0009 +100 //// 143058 060 047 005 01
> 193130 1358N 05657W 6965 03107 9988 +097 //// 142058 059 050 004 01
> 193200 1357N 05658W 6976 03089 9985 +096 //// 142060 061 052 004 01
> 193230 1355N 05658W 6964 03095 //// +095 //// 142062 063 052 003 01
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 20:54)

Pressão segue caindo.
Voo encontrou pressão de 981 mbar.



> 000
> URNT15 KNHC 171946
> AF303 0115A MARIA HDOB 31 20170917
> 193730 1345N 05711W 6976 03018 9841 +148 +101 166016 019 033 001 03
> ...


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 21:24)

Orion disse:


> De acordo com o portal, esta bóia está a algo como 240 kms a ENE do José. As rajadas rondam os 86 km/h.








Rajadas a rondar os 93 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 21:45)

...TROPICAL STORM WATCH ISSUED FOR A PORTION OF THE MID-ATLANTIC
AND NEW ENGLAND COAST...
...DANGEROUS SURF AND RIP CURRENTS EXPECTED ALONG THE EAST COAST OF
THE UNITED STATES...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...31.5N 71.8W
ABOUT 335 MI...535 KM SE OF CAPE HATTERAS NORTH CAROLINA
ABOUT 415 MI...665 KM W OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 360 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...967 MB...28.56 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

A Tropical Storm Watch is in effect from Fenwick Island, Delaware,
to Sandy Hook, New Jersey, including Delaware Bay South, and from
East Rockaway Inlet, New York, to Plymouth, Massachusetts, including
Long Island Sound, Block Island, Martha's Vineyard, and Nantucket.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2017 às 22:00)

Alertas de tempestade tropical em vigor agora para a Região Nordeste dos Estados Unidos.
Maria oficialmente um furacão.


----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2017 às 22:02)

Maria é atualizado para furacão Cat1 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 22:24)




----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2017 às 22:27)

Orion disse:


>



Hahahaha! E não é a CMTV...


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 22:30)

lserpa disse:


> Hahahaha! E não é a CMTV...



Bronca da Lusa. Certamente um jornalista que pensa que a Maria é a Irma 2.0. 

Por agora é mais provável que a Maria seja um José 2.0.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 23:01)

Já passaram 28 anos desde a aproximação do último furacão cat. 4 a Porto Rico (centrei a pesquisa em Fajardo). O Hugo em '89 passou por cima das ilhas Virgens Americanas com ventos de 120 nós (cat. 4 fraco a moderado) e posteriormente por Fajardo com ventos de 110 nós (cat. 3 muito forte).

O único cat. 5 que oficialmente atingiu PR ocorreu em 1928 (muito famoso ele). O sudeste da ilha foi atingido com ventos a rondar os 140 nós (cat. 5 fraco).

A 72h o NHC mete a Maria no sudeste de PR com ventos a rondar os 110 nós. Está apenas a 3 nós (5.5 km/h) da cat. 4.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 23:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 23:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 23:19)

Ai o menino Jesus...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 23:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 23:41)




----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 23:43)

lserpa disse:


> Hahahaha! E não é a CMTV...




Impecável


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 23:48)

Um bom exemplo de falta de coordenação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 00:05)




----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2017 às 00:07)

Os modelos voltam a reescrever a história do José e da Maria a longo termo...



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Set 2017 às 02:22)

Maria se aproximando da categoria 2.
Tem chances de ser um grande furacão amanhã, com base na sua atual organização.

AL, 15, 2017091800, , BEST, 0, 140N, 580W, *75, 979 HU*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 04:11)

Para fins comparativos relembro o aviso 5  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...acoes-atlantico-2017.9223/page-52#post-623813

Maria, aviso 7:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 18/0300Z 14.2N 58.4W 75 KT 85 MPH
> 12H 18/1200Z 14.7N 59.8W 85 KT 100 MPH
> ...



O NHC também não tem grande eficácia em prever intensificações (15 nós = 28 km/h). Nesta previsão o ciclone atravessa Guadalupe como cat. 3 moderado.

E por mais incrível que possa parecer a previsão continua na mesma


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 10:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 10:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 10:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 10:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 11:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 12:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 12:53)




----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2017 às 13:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



O que me parece é que aqui há um efeito de "catapulta" do sistema (?) *Jose* ao furacão *Maria*_,_ num processo de interaccção que intensificaria este último. A minha dúvida prende-se com o que restará do *Jose* quando os dois sistemas interagirem.



luismeteo3 disse:


>



Como eu dizia há uns dias, a possibilidade do *Maria* entrar mais dentro\a sul das Antilhas tinha de se ter em conta. Tudo dependeria da dinâmica da circulação mais a norte.
Tal parece agora confirmar-se, e Porto Rico poderá ser severamente atingido com uma circulação de SE, da parte mais activa do furacão. E mesmo algumas das ilhas serão também severamente atingidas por ventos que agora viriam de outros quadrantes.

Interessantes estas dinâmicas a nível tropical.
E mesmo interessante também a interaccção entre sistemas tropicais e de latitude média - como no caso do *Jose*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 14:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 14:40)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Set 2017 às 14:42)

Maria deve ser atualizada para categoria 3.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 14:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 15:09)

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 3m3 minutes ago
*Hurricane #Maria is forecast to make a landfall on Puerto Rico as a CAT 4 storm. If this verifies, P.R. will experience catastrophic damage.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 15:30)

Hurricane Maria Local Statement Intermediate Advisory Number 8A
National Weather Service San Juan PR AL152017
836 AM AST Mon Sep 18 2017

This product covers PUERTO RICO AND THE US VIRGIN ISLANDS

**HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT REPORTS MARIA INTENSIFYING**

NEW INFORMATION
---------------

* CHANGES TO WATCHES AND WARNINGS:
- None

* CURRENT WATCHES AND WARNINGS:
- A Hurricane Watch is in effect for Central Interior, Culebra,
Eastern Interior, Mayaguez and Vicinity, North Central,
Northeast, Northwest, Ponce and Vicinity, San Juan and
Vicinity, Southeast, Southwest, St Croix, St.Thomas...St.
John...and Adjacent Islands, Vieques, and Western Interior

* STORM INFORMATION:
- About 490 miles east-southeast of San Juan PR or about 400
miles east-southeast of Saint Croix VI
- 14.6N 59.7W
- Storm Intensity 110 mph
- Movement West-northwest or 290 degrees at 12 mph


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 15:34)

Dentro de 20 minutos, mais coisa menos coisa, deve ser publicado o aviso 9 para a Maria.

Há 2 horas atrás o olho estava ligeiramente a sul do previsto.






Tendo em conta a disposição da ilhas isso pode fazer muita diferença. A maior parte das ilhas mais afetadas pelo Irma devem ser poupadas ao pior da Maria. Contudo, a exceção devem ser as ilhas Virgens (especialmente as americanas):


Quanto a PR, aquando do Irma escrevi que a ilha estava falida e isso não mudou. Se a Maria chegar a PR e causar muitos danos vai surgir novamente a conversa do _climate change_. Eventos de elevada intensidade e longo período de retorno causam sempre surpresa já que o Hugo de '89 foi esquecido.



> *Hurricane Rips Into Puerto Rico : 'Worst Disaster in 50 Years' Hits San Juan; 300,000 Left Homeless*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 16:04)

Intensidade e trajeto ajustados:






---

Aviso 9  A Maria é um cat. 3 moderado. Poderá atravessar PR como um cat. 4 intenso.



> *INIT 18/1500Z 14.7N 60.1W 105 KT 120 MPH*
> 12H 19/0000Z 15.1N 61.2W 115 KT 130 MPH
> 24H 19/1200Z 15.9N 62.6W 125 KT 145 MPH
> 36H 20/0000Z 16.8N 64.1W 130 KT 150 MPH
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 16:05)




----------



## AMFC (18 Set 2017 às 16:24)

Live cam Saint Lucia

https://myearthcam.com/bonneterre


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 16:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 17:05)

CNN International&#8207;Verified account @cnni 5m5 minutes ago
*Puerto Rico declares a state of emergency ahead of expected direct hit from Maria, now a major Category 3 hurricane*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 17:12)

Seguimento local de Martinica  https://twitter.com/Martinique1re & https://twitter.com/FAMartinique


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 17:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 18:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 19:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 19:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 19:48)

*JESUSMARIAJOSÉ!!!*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 20:54)

O HWRF mete o olho por cima de Guadalupe. Já o HMON mete o olho por cima de Dominica.

Daqui a 1 hora é publicado o aviso 10.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 21:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 21:52)

...MARIA BECOMES AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS CATEGORY 4 HURRICANE... ...THE EYE AND THE INTENSE INNER CORE IS EXPECTED TO PASS NEAR DOMINICA DURING THE NEXT FEW HOURS...
5:00 PM AST Mon Sep 18
Location: 15.1°N 60.7°W
Moving: WNW at 9 mph
Min pressure: 950 mb
Max sustained: 130 mph


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 21:52)

Aviso 10:



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 18/2100Z 15.1N 60.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
> 12H 19/0600Z 15.7N 61.9W 125 KT 145 MPH
> ...



A Maria é agora um cat. 4 fraco. Sobre Porto Rico já deverá ser um cat. 4 forte (a 7 nós de cat. 5).

---

Há 28 anos o cenário era este com o Hugo que passou pelas Antilhas no dia 17 (por esta altura era 10 nós mais fraco):











17/9:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 21:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 22:19)

*NHC 5 PM Update: "Maria is developing the dreaded pinhole eye..."*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 22:27)




----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 22:33)

Orion disse:


> Seguimento local de Martinica  https://twitter.com/Martinique1re & https://twitter.com/FAMartinique



Dominica  https://www.facebook.com/pg/DominicaNewsOnline/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 22:34)

*Russ Adams*‏@patpend 4m4 minutes ago
Russ Adams Retweeted Ryan Maue

*Possible 8pm advisory will raise #Maria to Cat5 with wind greater than 157mph.*


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 22:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 00:08)

Dominica vai ser devastada!!! 
Altas chances de categoria 5 na próxima atualização,


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 00:09)

Furacão Maria


----------



## vitoreis (19 Set 2017 às 00:33)

Ui ui... Situação muito complicada!


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 00:37)

2015:






Dominica tem mais ou menos o tamanho de S. Miguel. Aquela cordilheira central com altitudes que em certos locais rondam os 400/500 metros vai causar enormes inundações locais.






Cat. 5?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 00:42)

*QUEDA DE QUASE 25 MBAR!!!
PRESSÃO NO PRIMEIRO VOO DE 926 MBAR.
VENTOS DE 260 KM/H.*


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 00:48)

No portal do Levi, dados das 18h UTC:



> Radius of Maximum Wind: 10 NM



10 milhas náuticas são qualquer coisa como 19 kms. Se o olho passasse no mar entre as ilhas vizinhas muito dano seria evitado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 00:53)

*MARIA SE FORTALECE PARA CATEGORIA 5




*


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 01:16)

Se houver mais algum furacão C5 a marca de 2005 será igualada.

A intensificação explosiva da Maria só evidencia as imperfeições dos modelos:











---


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 01:20)

Pressão caiu para 925 mbar.
Parede olho começando afetar Dominica.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 01:22)

Orion disse:


> Se houver mais algum furacão C5 a marca de 2005 será igualada.
> 
> A intensificação explosiva da Maria só evidencia as imperfeições dos modelos:


 José talvez seja atualizado na reanalise para categoria 5, pois voos de reconhecimento acharam ventos condizentes com categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 01:48)

Maria teve um queda de pressão de 52 mbar em 18 horas (977-925 hPa), uma das taxas de aprofundamento mais rápidas em 18 horas registradas atrás de Ike, Rita, Gilbert e Wilma.
Maria teve uma queda de pressão em 6 horas de 956 a 925 mb. É a 3ª taxa de intensificação mais rápida na bacia do Atlântico desde 1955.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 01:51)

Radar: http://www.meteo.fr/temps/domtom/antilles/pack-public/animation/anim_radar_mart_mf_com.html
Maria fazendo landfall no momento em Dominica.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 01:56)

Como curiosidade, em 2005...

- 11 das 28 tempestades de 2005 ocorreram a partir do dia 1 de Outubro.

- A Maria existiu entre os dias 1 e 10 de Setembro.

- No dia 18 de Setembro estavam nomeadas 17 tempestades (A Rita foi nomeada neste dia e viria a ser o 3º C5 da temporada).

- O último C5 da temporada, o Wilma, existiu entre os dias 15 e 25 de Outubro.

- Das 18 tempestades, representadas abaixo, que ocorreram até 31 de Setembro (acabou no Stan), 5 (Irene, Lee, Philippe, Maria & Nate) passaram a toda a sua vida no Atlântico aberto (excluí o Franklin que começou nas Bahamas e desconsidero as passagens pela Bermuda).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 02:05)

Estação: http://mesowest.utah.edu/cgi-bin/droman/meso_base_dyn.cgi?stn=TDCF
Vez ou outra na rádio da algumas noticias. Há relatos de danos e moradores desesperados na ilha.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 02:16)

Em 2010 (temporada que serve de base de comparação para este ano)...

- 11 tempestades nomeadas até 18 de Setembro. Até este dia foram contabilizadas 5 TT's, 1 furacão e 5 _Majors_.

- Em Outubro todas as tempestades tropicais chegaram a furacões (5 não _major_).

- 14 tempestades nomeadas até Setembro (representadas abaixo). Ao contrário deste ano muitas delas curvaram cedo para norte.






---


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 02:19)

Outro voo de reconhecimento chega em breve.
Relatos do hospital ter sido muito danificado na rádio.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 02:40)

Inúmeros relatos de destelhamentos e inundações.



> From the PM of Dominica "My roof is gone. I am at the complete mercy of the hurricane. House is flooding."


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 02:48)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Inúmeros relatos de destelhamentos e inundações.



https://www.facebook.com/pg/SupportRooseveltSkerrit/posts/?ref=page_internal

O PM está salvo. Pior devem estar outros.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 03:00)

http://www.kairifm.org/hot-911-fm-

http://listen.dbcradio.net/

Não há emissão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 03:01)

Maria faz landfall como categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 03:02)

Orion disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/SupportRooseveltSkerrit/posts/?ref=page_internal
> 
> O PM está salvo. Pior devem estar outros.


  Se a casa dele que é primeiro ministro foi destruída, pense as demais. Creio que ele more em uma das melhores residências da ilha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 08:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 08:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 08:46)




----------



## criz0r (19 Set 2017 às 09:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 10:27)

*NHC: At 500 AM AST (0900 UTC).... Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 30 miles from the
center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 125 miles.

DOMINICA PRIME MINISTER: "WIDESPREAD DEVASTATION... WE HAVE LOST ALL..."

Puerto Rico governor, Ricardo Rosselló: "Maria will have a much greater impact on the island than Hurricane Irma. Maria will devastate most of Puerto Rico..."*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 10:30)

ZCZC MIATCUAT5 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

Hurricane Maria Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152017
510 AM AST Tue Sep 19 2017

...MARIA REGAINS CATEGORY 5 STRENGTH...

Recent reports from an Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter
aircraft indicate that Maria has reintensified to category 5
status, with estimated maximum sustained winds of 160 mph (260
km/h).

SUMMARY OF 510 AM AST...0910 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.0N 62.3W
ABOUT 65 MI...100 KM WSW OF GUADELOUPE
ABOUT 205 MI...325 KM SE OF ST. CROIX
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...160 MPH...260 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...930 MB...27.46 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Pasch

NNNN


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 11:07)




----------



## AMFC (19 Set 2017 às 11:11)

Que imagem impressionante, vai ser a tragédia total em Puerto Rico e US Virgin Islands


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 11:26)




----------



## AMFC (19 Set 2017 às 11:27)

Live cam us virgin islands www.earthcam.com/usa/virginislands/stcroix/?cam=mmstcroix_hd


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2017 às 11:54)

Imagino a devastação que terá ocorrido na Dominica e mesmo em Guadalupe.

O trajecto do furacão Maria está agora um pouco acima do que eu esperava, não atingindo Porto Rico na face Oeste mas provavelmente na Este. Com a intensidade de categoria 4 forte ou 5 fraco, os estragos poderão ser imensos também.
Livre (aparentemente) estão o Haiti e a República Dominicana em parte (a vertente este também deverá contar com mau tempo, mas com infra-estruturas bem melhores que as do Haiti...).

E felizmente que este sistema tropical é bem mais pequeno do que o Irma, por exemplo. O raio de acção dos ventos mais fortes é de 45 km e os de tempestade tropical é de 205 Km. Por comparação o Irma era um monstro de mais de 600 km de raio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 12:23)

*STATEMENT BY PRIME MINISTER ROOSEVELT SKERRIT ON THE OUTCOME OF HURRICANE MARIA*

Issued via OECS Commission @ 1:13 am, Tuesday 19th September 2017

Initial reports are of widespread devastation. So far we have lost all what money can buy and replace. My greatest fear for the morning is that we will wake to news of serious physical injury and possible deaths as a result of likely landslides triggered by persistent rains.

So, far the winds have swept away the roofs of almost every person I have spoken to or otherwise made contact with. The roof to my own official residence was among the first to go and this apparently triggered an avalanche of torn away roofs in the city and the countryside.

Come tomorrow morning we will hit the road, as soon as the all clear is given, in search of the injured and those trapped in the rubble.

I am honestly not preoccupied with physical damage at this time, because it is devastating...indeed, mind boggling. My focus now is in rescuing the trapped and securing medical assistance for the injured.

We will need help, my friends, we will need help of all kinds.

It is too early to speak of the condition of the air and seaports, but I suspect both will be inoperable for a few days. That is why I am eager now to solicit the support of friendly nations and organisations with helicopter services, for I personally am eager to get up and get around the country to see and determine what's needed.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 13:12)

ZCZC MIATCPAT5 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Hurricane Maria Intermediate Advisory Number 13A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152017
800 AM AST Tue Sep 19 2017

...POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC HURRICANE MARIA HEADED FOR THE VIRGIN
ISLANDS AND PUERTO RICO...

SUMMARY OF 800 AM AST...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...16.2N 62.8W
ABOUT 85 MI...135 KM W OF GUADELOUPE
ABOUT 170 MI...275 KM SE OF ST. CROIX
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...160 MPH...260 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...933 MB...27.55 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 13:13)

...JOSE STILL A CATEGORY 1 HURRICANE... ...EXPECTED TO PRODUCE DANGEROUS SURF AND RIP CURRENTS ALONG THE EAST COAST OF THE UNITED STATES FOR SEVERAL MORE DAYS...

8:00 AM EDT Tue Sep 19
Location: 36.3°N 71.6°W
Moving: N at 9 mph
Min pressure: 973 mb
Max sustained: 75 mph


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 13:57)

> More than half of Puerto Rico's population resides in the San Juan metropolitan area, and eight urban communities—a total population of almost two and a half million people—surround the estuary’s sensitive habitats.



NOAA

PR tem algo como 3.5 milhões de pessoas.

Por agora está previsto que o olho que passe mais ou menos entre a Serra de Luguillo e a Cordilheira Central, voltando para o oceano ligeiramente a oeste de S. Juan. Esta cidade, e arredores, levaria com a maior intensidade do flanco nordeste do olho.






A sudeste de PR está a ilha de Vieques com +-9500 pessoas. Não faria mal nenhum se fosse evacuada já que o olho passará muito próximo.

A próxima ilha a ser atingida será St. Croix, Ilhas Virgens Americanas. Do que consegui apurar os danos do Irma foram mínimos. O governador lá do sítio ficou contente cedo de mais. Estava à espera de mais visitantes devido aos danos nas ilhas vizinhas. As restantes ilhas Virgens Americanas também podem sofrer mais danos mas isto deverá dever-se mais às ondas do que do vento tendo em conta a abrangência dos ventos mais fortes.

Relembro o estado calamitoso em que PR está.



> Almost half of the island’s population lives in poverty and 12 percent are unemployed.



Na previsão até aparece uma rajada de 300 km/h (163 nós)  Nas elevações mais altas de PR certamente poderá chegar a isso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 14:01)

Orion disse:


> NOAA
> 
> PR tem algo como 3.5 milhões de pessoas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 14:06)

O olho da Maria deverá passar próximo desta bóia  http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42060&unit=M&tz=STN






Com alguma sorte entra no olho. Por agora, ondas nos 7 metros, PC nos 991 hPa e rajadas nos 118 km/h.

---



luismeteo3 disse:


>



Vai depender da posição do olho. As ilhas de St. Thomas e St. Croix (ilhas virgens americanas a leste de PR) podem voltar a experienciar ventos severos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 14:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 14:53)

(NHC 5AM) KEY MESSAGES:

1. Maria will affect portions of the northern Leeward Islands as an
extremely dangerous major hurricane during the next day or so.

2. Maria is likely to affect Puerto Rico and the U.S. and British
Virgin Islands as an extremely dangerous major hurricane tonight
and Wednesday. Preparations to protect life and property should be
rushed to completion.

3. A life-threatening storm surge, accompanied by large and
destructive waves, is expected for the Leeward Islands, the U.S. and
British Virgin Islands, and Puerto Rico.

4. Life-threatening flash floods and mudslides from heavy rainfall
are expected across the Leeward Islands, including Puerto Rico and
the U.S. and British Virgin Islands.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
INIT 19/0900Z 16.0N 62.3W 135 KT 155 MPH
12H 19/1800Z 16.7N 63.4W 140 KT 160 MPH
24H 20/0600Z 17.6N 64.8W 135 KT 155 MPH
36H 20/1800Z 18.5N 66.3W 125 KT 145 MPH...NEAR PUERTO RICO
48H 21/0600Z 19.3N 67.8W 125 KT 145 MPH
72H 22/0600Z 21.2N 70.4W 120 KT 140 MPH
96H 23/0600Z 23.7N 71.7W 110 KT 125 MPH
120H 24/0600Z 26.5N 72.5W 100 KT 115 MPH


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 14:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 15:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 15:04)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 15:17)

Como os 2 próximos territórios a ser afetados são dos EUA, o departamento de PR do NWS fará cobertura completa  https://twitter.com/NWSSanJuan

Fotos de Dominica (alegadamente)  https://twitter.com/archchirps


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 15:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 15:30)

mais fotos aqui: https://twitter.com/archchirps


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 16:31)

Aviso 14:



> Maria should remain in a generally favorable environment through 48h, and based on this and the latest guidance the new intensity forecast keeps Maria at 135-140 kt up to the time of landfall in Puerto Rico.



Traduzindo  "Não sabemos se vai chegar a PR como cat. 4 muito forte ou cat. 5 fraco".


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Set 2017 às 16:36)

Orion disse:


>



@Orion essa medição de milibares é em alguma estação de Puerto Rico ou doutro local onde o Maria esteja a passar??
Isso indica um Categoria 5 ou não??


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 16:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion essa medição de milibares é em alguma estação de Puerto Rico ou doutro local onde o Maria esteja a passar??
> Isso indica um Categoria 5 ou não??



Mar, longe de terra  http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42060&unit=M&tz=STN

Não me parece a estação tenha entrado no olho. Daqui a pouco porventura.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 16:54)

O vento mudou de direção e a pressão deixou de cair. É possível que o olho tenha passado ao lado.

Rajada máxima de 42 m/s  151 km/h. Onda máxima nos 9.4 metros.


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 17:03)

Confirma-se. O olho passou ao lado o que não é surpreendente:


Os ventos sustentados mais rápidos durante 1 minuto rondaram os 38 m/s  137 km/h.






---


----------



## fablept (19 Set 2017 às 17:05)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 19:40)

---





















San Juan vai ser arrasada.

Se a Maria chegar a PR como C5, será o furacão mais intenso desde 1928. Esta tempestade fez _landfall_ com ventos de 140 nós, que também é a intensidade atual da Maria.


----------



## WinterIsHere (19 Set 2017 às 21:27)

Qual a probabilidade de atingir os USA continentais?


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2017 às 21:43)

O olho passou mesmo por cima desta estação de Dominica. Supostamente registou uma rajada de 321,6 km/h, mas também registou uns interessantes 53,5°C, portanto questiono a fiabilidade do valor...


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Maria, aviso 15:



> It now appears likely that Maria will be at category 5 intensity when it moves over the U. S. Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico, although there is a chance that the start of the eyewall replacement cycle might reduce the intensity a little bit.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 19/2100Z 16.8N 64.0W 145 KT 165 MPH
> *12H 20/0600Z 17.5N 65.2W 145 KT 165 MPH
> 24H 20/1800Z 18.4N 66.7W 130 KT 150 MPH...OVER PUERTO RICO*



A Maria pode tornar-se no furacão mais intenso desde que há registos a atingir PR se conseguir manter os 145 nós.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 22:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 22:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 22:49)

*Maria agora com 913mb, o que faz deste furacão o mais forte deste ano até agora...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 22:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Maria agora com 913mb, o que faz deste furacão o mais forte deste ano até agora...*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 22:51)

Ainda sem informações de Dominica.
Maria segue se fortalecendo e aumentando de tamanho, no momento ventos sustentados em 265 km/h e pressão de 916 mbar.
Voo de reconhecimento encontrou na última passagem de 912 mbar.
Maria está prestes superar Irma como furacão de menor pressão de 2017.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2017 às 22:56)

Voo de reconhecimento também mostrou que Maria já tem um olho secundário.
Poderia passar por um ciclo de substituição do olho, porém chegaria em Porto Rico ainda com muita força e possivelmente categoria 5.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 23:05)

...600 PM AST POSITION UPDATE...
...WEATHER CONDITIONS RAPIDLY DETERIORATING IN THE U.S. VIRGIN
ISLANDS...

6:00 PM AST Tue Sep 19

Location: 16.8°N 64.0°W

Moving: WNW at 10 mph

Min pressure: 913 mb

Max sustained: 165 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 23:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2017 às 23:33)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 00:03)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...acoes-atlantico-2017.9223/page-60#post-624110

Na última previsão o olho fica ligeiramente a oeste tirando alguma intensidade de San Juan e de St. Croix. Ainda assim esta ilha dificilmente escapará a rajadas acima dos 230 km/h.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 00:05)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Qual a probabilidade de atingir os USA continentais?



0% por agora.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2017 às 00:06)

St. Croix teve uma rajada de 102 km/h.
A ilha será devastada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2017 às 00:06)

*MARIA VENTOS SUSTENTADOS EM 280 KM/H E PRESSÃO 909 MBAR.
OITAVO FURACÃO MAIS INTENSO DO ATLÂNTICO.*


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 00:41)

O/a Maria está a 10 mph (16 km/h) de igualar o/a Irma.

175 mph = 152 nós. 12 nós (22 km/h) a mais do que o ciclone de 1928.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2017 às 00:53)

Pressão de 905 mbar encontrada.
Maria segue intensificando.

233600 1659N 06416W 6998 02349 9142 +170 +159 011064 107 146 027 03
233630 1658N 06415W 6956 02364 9083 +196 +140 019015 044 /// /// 03
233700 1658N 06413W 6980 02327 9061 +219 +119 123009 011 /// /// 03
233730 1658N 06411W 6965 02339 *9057* +216 +115 173015 023 /// /// 03
233800 1657N 06410W 6970 02335 9078 +193 +133 227046 054 /// /// 03
233830 1655N 06411W 6960 02362 9111 +175 +146 250068 077 084 009 00
233900 1654N 06412W 6978 02387 9149 +175 +147 262105 112 124 016 03
233930 1654N 06413W 6977 02424 9235 +159 +159 268118 128 135 040 00
234000 1653N 06413W 6969 02479 9287 +156 +156 274130 134 136 040 00


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 01:15)

Época anómala. Acontecem de vez em quando.

Será que a Maria ultrapassará o Irma e igualará o Allen?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2017 às 01:28)

Pressão de 905 foi metida por um dropsonde.
A dropsonde mentiu também ventos de 310 km/h.
Vamos aguardar o novo voo para confirmar que se fortaleceu ou estabilizou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2017 às 04:07)

St Croix começa sentir os efeitos de forma mais intensa de Maria neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2017 às 04:10)

Pelo menos 6 mortes confirmadas em Dominica.
Informações que 90% das casas foram destruídas, houve diversos deslizamentos, que levou ao bloqueio de estradas, grandes inundações e que serviços de comunicação e energia foram completamente destruídos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Set 2017 às 04:11)

Lee está se reorganizado e pode voltar a ser ciclone tropical nos próximos dias.
Região dos Açores deve monitorar o sistema.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 04:35)

Aviso 16:



> Since the previous advisory, WSR-88D radar data from San Juan Puerto Rico has shown the development of concentric eyewalls and a double-wind maximum. This has led to an increase in the size of the 50- and 64-kt wind radii.





> Since the outer eyewall has become better defined and the winds are increasing within the outer eyewall, it is likely that Maria's intensification will finally cease.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 20/0300Z 17.3N 64.7W 150 KT 175 MPH
> *12H 20/1200Z 18.0N 65.8W 145 KT 165 MPH*
> 24H 21/0000Z 18.9N 67.3W 125 KT 145 MPH



A aproximação do olho a St. Croix vai expor a ilha aos ventos mais devastadores. Continua a ser possível um _landfall_ em PR com ventos de 150 nós.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Set 2017 às 08:31)

Live Cam: Porto Rico


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 08:37)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Maria Intermediate Advisory Number 16A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152017
200 AM AST Wed Sep 20 2017

...CORE OF POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC CATEGORY 5 HURRICANE MARIA
EXPECTED TO REACH SOUTHEASTERN PUERTO RICO THIS MORNING...

SUMMARY OF 200 AM AST...0600 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...17.6N 65.1W
ABOUT 20 MI...35 KM WSW OF ST. CROIX
ABOUT 85 MI...140 KM SE OF SAN JUAN PUERTO RICO
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...165 MPH...270 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...910 MB...26.87 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 08:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 08:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:05)

SUMMARY OF 400 AM AST...0800 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...17.8N 65.4W
ABOUT 20 MI...35 KM SSE OF VIEQUES
ABOUT 60 MI...100 KM SE OF SAN JUAN PUERTO RICO
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...160 MPH...260 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 305 DEGREES AT 10 MPH...17 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...917 MB...27.08 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 10:08)




----------



## The Weatherman (20 Set 2017 às 10:37)

*Huracán Maria En Puerto Rico*


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Set 2017 às 10:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Live Cam: Porto Rico



Este stream é falso. Apenas um loop em St. Croix


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 11:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 11:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 11:18)




----------



## The Weatherman (20 Set 2017 às 11:39)

Live Furacão Maria - Porto Rico


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Set 2017 às 11:42)

Live no Weather Channel - Porto Rico - Furacão Maria


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 12:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 12:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 13:24)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 13:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Quem diria?

Aviso 17 das 09h UTC:



> Based on the now-dominant outer eyewall, the eye diameter has increased from 10 n mi to 30 n mi. This has likely contributed to some weakening, and based on the latest observations from the Hurricane Hunters, the intensity is set at 135 kt which is at the top of category 4 range.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> *INIT 20/0900Z 17.9N 65.6W 135 KT 155 MPH*
> 12H 20/1800Z 18.6N 66.7W 125 KT 145 MPH...INLAND



Até notificação em contrário o recorde (140 nós) do ciclone de 1928 não foi batido.

Ainda assim e tendo em conta o histórico...


... danos massivos devem ser esperados. O cenário em St. Croix deve ser desolador.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 13:53)

Faltaram 2 nós (3.7 km/h) para a Maria ser C5 aquando do _landfall _tendo em conta a nova classificação (na antiga só faltaria 1 nó - 1.85 km/h). Novamente, em termos práticos não faz muita diferença.

Mas a Maria já desceu 15 nós (28 km/h) da sua intensidade máxima (150 nós). Isso já faz muita diferença tendo em conta que nesta intensidade estavam previstas rajadas de 280 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 13:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 13:58)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 14:08)

7 mortos em Dominica (+1 do que na anterior estimativa).


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 14:08)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 14:13)

135 mph = 217 km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 14:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 14:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 15:02)

Hurricane Maria Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152017
1000 AM AST Wed Sep 20 2017

...1000 AM AST POSITION UPDATE...
...CENTER OF MARIA OVER NORTHERN PUERTO RICO...

A weather station near Arecibo, Puerto Rico, recently reported a
sustained wind of 78 mph (126 km/h) and a wind gust of 108 mph (174
km/h).

SUMMARY OF 1000 AM AST...1400 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...18.4N 66.4W
ABOUT 20 MI...30 KM W OF SAN JUAN PUERTO RICO
ABOUT 20 MI...35 KM ESE OF ARECIBO PUERTO RICO
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...145 MPH...230 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 305 DEGREES AT 13 MPH...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...928 MB...27.40 INCHES

$$

Forecaster Brennan


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 15:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 15:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 15:47)

000
WTNT35 KNHC 201440
TCPAT5

BULLETIN
Hurricane Maria Advisory Number 18
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152017
1100 AM AST Wed Sep 20 2017

...DESTRUCTIVE WINDS AND FLOODING CONTINUE OVER PORTIONS OF PUERTO
RICO...
...CENTER OF MARIA APPROACHING THE NORTHERN COAST OF PUERTO RICO...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...18.4N 66.5W
ABOUT 15 MI...25 KM ESE OF ARECIBO PUERTO RICO
ABOUT 25 MI...40 KM W OF SAN JUAN PUERTO RICO
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...140 MPH...220 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 305 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...930 MB...27.47 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 16:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 16:51)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 16:53)

O radar pifou antes da tempestade chegar a terra. Como consequência:



> Since we don't have radar imagery from San Juan, and the eye has become cloud filled in satellite imagery, the hourly position updates are being discontinued.



Por agora (aviso 18) não estão previstas grandes alterações na intensidade. Depois de Porto Rico e a República Dominicana haverá uma passagem pelas Ilhas Turcas e Caicos na 6ª.



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 20/1500Z 18.4N 66.5W 120 KT 140 MPH...OVER PUERTO RICO
> 12H 21/0000Z 19.2N 67.6W 120 KT 140 MPH
> ...



Contudo, à frente da Maria estão água quentes...







... e que aqueceram bastante nos últimos dias:


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 17:06)

A cordilheira central desorganizou completamente o olho. Sem radar o NWS está à espera que a tempestade volte para o mar para enviar um avião. 






Alguns registos dos acumulados nas últimas 12 horas (em polegadas):


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 17:14)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 17:23)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 19:23)

Depois do José, o próximo mistério é o ex-Lee. Alguns modelos metem-no a pastar, desta vez, no meio do Atlântico. Por agora é o único evento tropical que pode eventualmente afetar os Açores.

Quanto à Maria, grande quebra. No aviso 18A tem 100 nós, 20 nós (37 km/h) abaixo da intensidade do aviso 18. É um cat. 3 fraco a moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 20:11)

*Ryan McGee- @ESPNMcGee 2h ago

Just received email from friend in San Juan, Puerto Rico. "Roads underwater and no roofs on anything in every direction as far as I can see"*
*
(((Ben)))- @bdh_photos 37m37 minutes ago

San Juan Mayor Carmen Yulín Cruz said in an interview that “we’re looking at four to six months without electricity.”



Ryan Davidson @RyanDavidsonWX 2m2 minutes ago

Mayor of San Juan, Carmen Yulin Cruz, said Puerto Rico will be without power for 4 MONTHS. #Maria #SanJuan #PuertoRico*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 20:21)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 20:53)

Em 2015:


O Irma passou ao lado e ainda assim foi o caos.



> "This is total devastation," said Carlos Mercader, a spokesman for Puerto Rico's governor. "Puerto Rico, in terms of the infrastructure, will not be the same. ... This is something of historic proportions."



As ilhotas vão demorar inúmeros anos a recuperar mesmo que não sejam atingidas por mais nenhum ciclone significativo. PR não deverá ser muito diferente.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 21:52)

Maria, aviso 19. Está a variar entre a cat. 2 muito forte e a cat. 3 muito fraca.



> The aircraft measured a maximum flight-level wind of 106 kt to the east of the center and SFMR surface winds as high as 91 kt. The initial intensity is therefore set to 95 kt.





> It may take some time for Maria's structure to reorganize itself now that it is back over water. Although the intensity models are not all that enthusiastic about strengthening, the environment looks conducive for intensification, and the NHC forecast lies at the upper bound of the guidance, closest to the HWRF  solution. It would not be surprising, however, if Maria eventually strengthens more than shown here.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 20/2100Z 18.8N 67.3W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 12H 21/0600Z 19.5N 68.2W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...



A passagem pelas ilhas Turcas e Caicos, enquanto cat. 3 moderado, deve ocorrer durante o final de madrugada de amanhã.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 22:24)




----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 23:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 23:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 23:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 00:05)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Set 2017 às 01:58)

Toda população está sem luz em Porto Rico e estima-se que possa demorar meses para ser restabelecido em todo território.
Grandes inundações foram registradas, com acumulados em áreas serranas próximo dos 1000 mm.
Maria se tornou quarto furacão com menor landfall em território americano e décimo mais intenso da história em pressão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Set 2017 às 01:58)

Depois de devastar Porto Rico, Maria rapidamente está se organizando.
Poderia se fortalecer para pelo menos categoria 4 amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Set 2017 às 01:59)

Caguas, PR acumulou 914 mm de chuva, Cidra 736 mm, Barranquitas 635 mm e Utuado 500 mm.
Algumas partes da ilha enfrentam a pior enchente da história.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 10:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 10:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 10:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 10:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 11:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 11:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 11:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 12:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 14:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 16:17)

*HurricaneTracker App*‏@hurrtrackerapp 35 minHá 35 minutos
Em resposta a @hurrtrackerapp
*NHC forecasts #Jose to dissipate off the New England coast by the end of this weekend.*


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2017 às 18:15)




----------



## Orion (21 Set 2017 às 19:26)

O IM da República Dominicana está inacessível devido ao, alegadamente, elevado número de acessos.

Duas fontes de informação de lá:

https://dominicantoday.com/


O olho está a passar a nordeste de Hispaniola:






Tendo em conta as enormes elevações do centro da ilha, inundações massivas devem estar a ocorrer. Os ventos mais fortes estão longe de zonas habitadas. As ondas são o principal perigo nas zonas costeiras.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2017 às 19:45)

Continua a chover em PR.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 19:57)




----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2017 às 20:16)

Que brutalidade de vídeos e imagens, a força de um Furacão é de facto impressionante. A mãe natureza a dar uma lição bem dura à civilização.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 22:00)

HURRICANE MARIA
...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS BEGINNING TO SPREAD OVER THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS...
5:00 PM AST Thu Sep 21
Location: 20.8°N 69.8°W
Moving: NW at 9 mph
Min pressure: 960 mb
Max sustained: 120 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 22:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 22:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 23:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2017 às 23:45)




----------



## Orion (22 Set 2017 às 00:01)

Se a bófia lá do sítio não der atualizações, a proteção civil certamente dará.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2017 às 00:21)

Acompanhamento da situação na RD  https://twitter.com/cdn37


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 10:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 11:17)

...JOSE CONTINUES TO BRING TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS TO CAPE COD AND NEARBY ISLANDS...
5:00 AM AST Fri Sep 22
Location: 39.7°N 68.7°W
Moving: W at 2 mph
Min pressure: 990 mb
Max sustained: 50 mph


...EYE OF MARIA NOW NEAR THE TURKS AND CAICOS ISLANDS... ...TORRENTIAL RAINS AND DANGEROUS HIGH WAVES STARTING TO SUBSIDE ALONG THE NORTH COAST OF HISPANIOLA...
5:00 AM EDT Fri Sep 22
Location: 21.6°N 70.6°W
Moving: NW at 7 mph
Min pressure: 959 mb
Max sustained: 125 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 11:18)

*Hurricane Maria devastates Puerto Rico, kills at least 32 in Caribbean*
Reuters, Friday, 22 September 2017 04:16 GMT
http://news.trust.org/item/...

From this article:

_At least 15 people were killed in Puerto Rico, the island's El Nuevo Día‏ newspaper reported.
Among those were eight people who drowned in Toa Baja, about 20 miles
(32 km) west of San Juan, Mayor Bernardo Márquez told the newspaper, 
adding the names of those who died have not been released and the causes
of death had to be confirmed through autopsies._


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 11:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 13:47)




----------



## Orion (22 Set 2017 às 16:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 16:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 18:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 19:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 19:49)

*BREAKING: Dam on Guajataca Lake in Puerto Rico is failing, residents in Isabela and Quebradillas urged to seek higher ground immediately*
*
NWS San Juan @NWSSanJuan

This is an EXTREMELY DANGEROUS SITUATION. Busses are currently evacuating people from the area as quickly as they can #prwx*


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2017 às 19:53)

Como já encontrei as cartas, publico. Se tivesse que resumir o Irma e o Maria em 2 imagens usaria estas (a preto a média e a azul as observações):











À exceção de alguns modelos (como o HWRF) o Invest 98L não vai dar em nada. O anticiclone está bastante saudável por estas andanças.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2017 às 20:15)

INVEST 98L está sendo observado no Atlântico e não oferece risco a nenhuma localidade.
O sistema se formou aproveitando os restos de Lee.
Caso se forme será nomeado de Nate, pois o centro antigo de Lee se dissipou e um novo veio a se formar depois.
O sistema é minusculo, o que aumenta dificuldade de previsão de intensidade.






Depois de cerca de 17 dias José se tornou um ciclone pós-tropical.
Foi o sétimo ciclone que mais tempo permaneceu ativo desde 1966.

Maria segue como categoria 3 e está afetando a região de Turks e Caicos.
O sistema deve permanecer como um furacão por vários dias ainda e margear a Costa Leste na próxima semana.


Modelos começam a sugerir o possível desenvolvimento de ciclones na primeira semana de Outubro.
Mar do Caribe deve ser observado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2017 às 20:34)

HWRF e HMON desenvolve 98L em um pequeno furacão. 
O sistema lembra muito Michel em 2012.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2017 às 20:54)

ECMWF também desenvolve 98L.

Número de fatalidades do furacão Maria chega a 39 e dezenas seguem desaparecidos em Dominica.
Acumulados de até 500 mm foram registrados na Republica Dominicana, causando inundações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 21:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 21:41)

*...LEE REGENERATES OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC OCEAN... ...NO THREAT TO LAND...*
5:00 PM AST Fri Sep 22
Location: 30.8°N 48.9°W
Moving: N at 7 mph
Min pressure: 1014 mb
Max sustained: 35 mph


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2017 às 21:42)

Depressão tropical se forma no Atlântico.
Nome Lee parece que será mantido.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2017 às 22:01)

Oficialmente Lee está de volta e poderia ir até próximo da força de furacão pelo NHC.
O fato de ter sido designado Invest 98L normalmente significa que receberá um novo nome, ainda mais que o centro antigo de Lee havia se dissipado.
Infelizmente não será desta vez que o nome Nate será usado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2017 às 22:07)

HURRICANE MARIA

5:00 PM EDT Fri Sep 22
Location: 23.3°N 71.4°W
Moving: NNW at 9 mph
Min pressure: 959 mb
Max sustained: 125 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 00:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 00:13)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2017 às 01:55)

Com a morte rápida de José, Maria pode se tornar um problema para Costa Leste.
Modelos nas últimas rodadas estão com uma tendência mais a oeste, próximo da costa da Carolina do Norte.

Lee se organizando rapidamente.
Com ambiente favorável a intensificação e o tamanho pequeno, o ciclone tem potencial para ser um grande furacão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2017 às 03:30)

Maria - 19 de Setembro


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 09:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 14:29)

*from NWS Wilmington, NC*

This "bridging" process is occurring earlier
and more strongly than models were thinking several days ago,
and this has led to a westward trend in the predicted path of
Hurricane Maria as it moves northward. Where over the past
several days the storm was expected to follow 70 or 71 degrees
longitude as it passed by the Carolina coast, we`re now thinking
73 or perhaps even 74 degrees longitude is more likely.


----------



## JCARL (23 Set 2017 às 15:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Olá boa tarde, a notícia pode ser sobre a Barragem de Guajataca, mas a imagem que aparece, não parece que seja da cuja dita.
O Washington Post, deve ter os mesmos problemas da nossa comunicação social. Dão uma notícia sobre o Minho e aparecem imagens do Algarve!

Aqui fica o link do Google Maps sobre a Barragem do Lago do Guajataca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 15:51)

JCARL disse:


> Olá boa tarde, a notícia pode ser sobre a Barragem de Guajataca, mas a imagem que aparece, não parece que seja da cuja dita.
> O Washington Post, deve ter os mesmos problemas da nossa comunicação social. Dão uma notícia sobre o Minho e aparecem imagens do Algarve!
> 
> Aqui fica o link do Google Maps sobre a Barragem do Lago do Guajataca.


Pois, não me admira...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 15:52)

...LEE STRENGTHENS SLIGHTLY WHILE DRIFTING NORTHWARD OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC... 
11:00 AM AST Sat Sep 23
Location: 31.9°N 49.4°W
Moving: N at 2 mph
Min pressure: 1007 mb
Max sustained: 45 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 15:58)

...DANGEROUS SURF AND RIP CURRENTS EXPECTED AT SOUTHEASTERN UNITED STATES BEACHES FOR THE NEXT SEVERAL DAYS...

11:00 AM EDT Sat Sep 23
Location: 25.4°N 72.3°W
Moving: NNW at 8 mph
Min pressure: 952 mb
Max sustained: 115 mph


----------



## JCARL (23 Set 2017 às 16:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, não me admira...


Nos vídeos que há disponíveis, aparentemente o talude da barragem está bem. O problema está na zona do final descarregador de superfície, composta por um enrocamento de material rochoso (artificial),
que começou a ceder por efeitos da erosão provocado pelo caudal de descarga.
A barragem de Guajataca é uma barragem de terra construída em 1929 ( o que ela tem aguentado ao longo da sua vida!), e nessa altura "United States Army Corps of Engineers" que a projectaram nunca pensaram de uma situação desta dimensão.
Normalmente as barragens são projectadas para uma cheia histórica num período de retorno de 100 anos e 1000 anos, mas com os dados meteorológicos anteriores, se existirem.
Aliás a situação não é nova, e lembrem-se do que acontecem em Oroville (Califórnia) em Janeiro/Fevereiro deste ano, em que o descarregador de superfície também não aguentou.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2017 às 16:17)

Aviso 20, 09h UTC:



> Every aspect of the forecast is highly uncertain. With regards to intensity, the model forecasts range from dissipation (GFS) to a category 2 or 3 hurricane (HWRF, HMON). Since the environment still appears to be generally favorable for intensification, my forecast remains close to the HWRF, and a little above the intensity consensus through 72 h. The forecast shows gradual weakening after that time as the shear increases. Because Lee is so small, it is very possible that the tropical storm could strengthen far more quickly than indicated here, at just about any time during the forecast period. Likewise, rapid weakening could occur later in the period if the shear increases like the SHIPS diagnostics indicate it will.
> 
> As uncertain as the intensity forecast is, the track forecast may be even more so.



Aviso 21, 15h UTC:



> Until the model guidance becomes more convergent, the official NHC forecast track will remain basically down the middle of the guidance envelope, close to the blend of the TCVA, TVCX, and HCCA consensus models.
> 
> The deep-layer vertical wind shear is forecast by both the GFS and ECMWF models to decrease to 5-10 kt during the next 48 hours or so while Lee remains over SSTs of about 27.5 deg C. In addition, upper-level temperatures are currently running, and are expected to remain, about 3 deg C colder than normal, which should ensure sufficient instability for the generation of inner-core thunderstorm activity through the entire forecast period. Based on the combination of these favorable dynamic and thermodynamic conditions, Lee is forecast to steadily develop into a hurricane by 48-72 hours.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2017 às 17:10)

JCARL disse:


> Nos vídeos que há disponíveis, aparentemente o talude da barragem está bem. O problema está na zona do final descarregador de superfície, composta por um enrocamento de material rochoso (artificial),
> que começou a ceder por efeitos da erosão provocado pelo caudal de descarga.
> A barragem de Guajataca é uma barragem de terra construída em 1929 ( o que ela tem aguentado ao longo da sua vida!), e nessa altura "United States Army Corps of Engineers" que a projectaram nunca pensaram de uma situação desta dimensão.
> Normalmente as barragens são projectadas para uma cheia histórica num período de retorno de 100 anos e 1000 anos, mas com os dados meteorológicos anteriores, se existirem.
> Aliás a situação não é nova, e lembrem-se do que acontecem em Oroville (Califórnia) em Janeiro/Fevereiro deste ano, em que o descarregador de superfície também não aguentou.



Muito pânico na TV e poucas informações.

Assinalei a vermelho o local aproximado onde a terra cedeu:






0:15-0:32 mins:


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2017 às 17:56)




----------



## Orion (23 Set 2017 às 21:47)

Aviso 22:



> There is no significant change to the previous forecast or reasoning. Due to the tighter loop that Lee is expected to make within the col region between an upper-level low to the south and a mid-latitude trough to the north, the deep-layer vertical wind shear is now forecast to remain less than 10 kt throughout the forecast period. Since the small cyclone will remain over SSTs near 27.5 C within a region of below-average upper-level temperatures, strong instability should persist for the next 4 days. The only inhibiting factor during that time will continue to be occasional intrusions of very dry mid-level air that will temporarily disrupt the inner-core convection. By 120 hours, gradual weakening is expected to begin due to increasing westerly shear. The new NHC intensity forecast is unchanged from the previous advisory, and remains close to a blend of the IVCN and HCCA intensity consensus models.








_Ensemble_ do ECM:


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 12:03)

Hurricane Maria
...NOAA HURRICANE HUNTER FINDS THAT MARIA IS SLIGHTLY WEAKER... ...INTERESTS ALONG THE CAROLINA AND MID-ATLANTIC COASTS SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF MARIA...

5:00 AM EDT Sun Sep 24
Location: 27.9°N 72.7°W
Moving: N at 9 mph
Min pressure: 948 mb
Max sustained: 110 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 12:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 12:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 12:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 14:16)




----------



## Orion (24 Set 2017 às 14:35)

Lee, aviso 25, 09h UTC:



> The initial intensity has therefore been increased to 75 kt, based on an application of the Dvorak technique to the latest IR imagery. It should be noted that in this case, the intensity is fairly uncertain given the lack of ground truth and the small size of the cyclone.
> 
> At this point, it is hard to judge how long this period of rapid intensification will continue. On one hand, Lee is expected to remain in a relatively unstable and low-shear environment for the next several days. On the other, despite the clearing of the eye, cloud tops have not cooled significantly overnight, and the slow motion of Lee allows the possibility that the storm could begin to interact with its own cold wake.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 24/0900Z 31.8N 50.1W 75 KT 85 MPH
> 12H 24/1800Z 31.6N 49.6W 85 KT 100 MPH
> ...



Na atual previsão o LEE ficará a 1 nó de se tornar o 5º furacão major da temporada, igualando o teto máximo da previsão do NHC. Com os arredondamentos é bem possível que lá chegue.

O furacão ainda está muito longe dos Açores. A saída operacional do ECM mete o LEE a passar evetualmente ao largo do G. Ocidental como TT(?).






Falta menos de 90 minutos para o aviso 26.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Set 2017 às 15:22)

Furacão Lee se formou e está intensificando rapidamente como era esperado.
Deve ser um dos menores furacões já registrados.






Maria e Lee


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Set 2017 às 15:31)

A energia ciclônica acumulada do Atlântico já se aproxima dos 180, sendo a sétima temporada mais ativa desde o começo dos registros.
Com Maria e Lee durando mais alguns dias e a previsão de Outubro ativo, a temporada de 2017 pode entrar no top3 de mais ativas da história.
Já são 37.75 dias com um furacão ativo e 18.25 dias de grandes furacões ativos.


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2017 às 15:54)

Depois do José, a bóia 41047 foi afetada pela passagem, ao largo, da Maria. 





















---

Lee, aviso 26:



> The rapid intensification of Lee appears to have slowed for now. Lee has a well-defined 10 to 15 n mi wide eye, but the cloud tops surrounding the eye have not cooled since the previous advisory. Subjective and objective Dvorak T-numbers from TAFB, SAB, and UW/CIMSS all support 75 to 80 kt, and the initial intensity is set at 80 kt.
> 
> The intensity forecast of the small hurricane is somewhat tricky. As mentioned in the previous discussion, Lee is forecast to remain in a low-shear environment for the next few days, but the slow motion of the hurricane is likely to cause upwellling and a decrease in sea surface temperatures beneath the hurricane.





> The NHC track leans closer to the ECMWF and latest European ensemble mean, but the track forecast is of low confidence.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 24/1500Z 31.4N 49.9W 80 KT 90 MPH
> 12H 25/0000Z 31.1N 49.4W 85 KT 100 MPH
> ...


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2017 às 19:54)




----------



## Orion (24 Set 2017 às 21:19)




----------



## Orion (24 Set 2017 às 21:38)

Há quem diga que os danos, diretos e indiretos, em PR vão chegar aos 30 MM. Ainda não li valores dos danos nas ilhotas mas devem ser muito superiores ao PIB.

---

Lee, aviso 27:



> The LGEM and DSHIPS statistical guidance shows continued hurricane intensity for the next several days because of low vertical shear and warm waters. However, the HWRF and COAMPS dynamical model output suggests quite a bit weaker system, perhaps because these models are anticipating that Lee will move over its own cold wake in a couple of days. By day 4 or 5, the environment should become hostile as cooler, drier air gets entrained into Lee and it experiences strong vertical shear from the outflow of Hurricane Maria. The official intensity forecast is in between the weaker dynamical models and the stronger previous advisory.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 24/2100Z 31.3N 49.7W 80 KT 90 MPH
> 12H 25/0600Z 31.0N 49.2W 85 KT 100 MPH
> ...



Retiraram a possibilidade de o Lee se tornar num C2 forte. Por agora pensam que continuará como C1 muito forte/C2 fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 21:58)

CHANGES IN WATCHES AND WARNINGS WITH THIS ADVISORY...

A TROPICAL STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE COAST OF NORTH
CAROLINA FROM SURF CITY NORTHWARD TO THE NORTH CAROLINA/VIRGINIA
BORDER...INCLUDING THE ALBEMARLE AND PAMLICO SOUNDS.

A STORM SURGE WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR THE COAST OF NORTH CAROLINA
FROM CAPE LOOKOUT NORTHWARD TO DUCK.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 22:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2017 às 23:49)




----------



## rokleon (25 Set 2017 às 10:07)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Maria Advisory Number 37
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152017
500 AM EDT Mon Sep 25 2017

...MARIA CONTINUES TO WEAKEN...
...TROPICAL STORM WARNING ISSUED FOR PORTIONS OF THE NORTH CAROLINA
COAST...

(...)

At 500 AM EDT (0900 UTC), the center of Hurricane Maria was located
near latitude 30.6 North, longitude 73.0 West. Maria is moving
toward the north near 7 mph (11 km/h), and this general motion with
some decrease in forward speed is expected through Tuesday night.
On the forecast track, the core of Maria will move well east of the
southeast coast of the United States during the next day or so.

Reports from a NOAA Hurricane Hunter aircraft indicate that maximum
sustained winds have decreased to near 80 mph (130 km/h) with higher
gusts. Additional weakening is forecast during the next 48 hours,
and Maria is expected to weaken to a tropical storm by Tuesday
night.


----------



## lserpa (25 Set 2017 às 10:18)

A última saída operacional, quer do GFS, quer do ECM, faz com que ambos os modelos estejam mais ou menos em consenso relativamente à futura trajetória das duas tempestades.
As quais deverão passar a NW dos Açores a uma distância segura e já em transição. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 11:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 11:44)

*Russ Adams*‏@patpend 11 minHá 11 minutos
Russ Adams retweetou AutismMommie

*Mandatory evacuation of Ocracoke NC in Outer Banks.*


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2017 às 16:42)

> “There will be no food in Puerto Rico,” Mr. Rivera predicted. “There is no more agriculture in Puerto Rico. And there won’t be any for a year or longer.”





> In a matter of hours, Hurricane Maria wiped out about 80 percent of the crop value in Puerto Rico — making it one of the costliest storms to hit the island’s agriculture industry, said Carlos Flores Ortega, Puerto Rico’s secretary of the Department of Agriculture.





> The island suffered a loss of $780 million in agriculture yields, according to the department’s preliminary figures. Hurricane Georges in 1998 wiped out about 65 percent of crops and Hurricane Irma, which only grazed the island, took out about $45 million in agriculture production.



*Puerto Rico’s Agriculture and Farmers Decimated by Maria*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 18:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 19:01)

Tropical Weather Outlook
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL
200 PM EDT Mon Sep 25 2017

For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of Mexico:

The National Hurricane Center is issuing advisories on Hurricane
Maria, located a few hundred miles south-southeast of Cape
Hatteras, North Carolina, and on Hurricane Lee, located over the
central Atlantic Ocean.

Tropical cyclone formation is not expected during the next 5 days.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 22:02)




----------



## Orion (25 Set 2017 às 22:15)

Lee, aviso 31:



> Little Lee has weakened a little since the previous advisory. Over the past few hours, the previously clear 10-15 nmi diameter eye has become cloud filled, briefly becoming completely obscured. An average of the available intensity estimates from TAFB, SAB, UW-CIMSS ADT, UW-CIMSS SATCON, and NHC AODT is 75 kt, and that is initial intensity used for this advisory.





> The modest southeasterly vertical wind shear that has been affecting Lee today is forecast by the GFS and ECMWF global models to abate shortly, and remain at less than 10 kt for the next 48 hours or so. As a result, some slight strengthening will be possible when the cyclone moves over warmer 28 deg C SSTs in 36-48 hours.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 25/2100Z 30.5N 50.6W 75 KT 85 MPH
> 12H 26/0600Z 30.4N 51.6W 75 KT 85 MPH
> ...



Quanto muito o Lee pode voltar a C2 fraco tendo por base a última previsão.

Não obstante o sossego previsto nos próximos dias, a temporada ainda não acabou. Outubro pode trazer um máximo secundário.











Excetuando alguma surpresa anómala, Setembro deve acabar com 13 tempestades nomeadas, 4 furacões e 4 furacões _Major_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 22:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 11:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 14:40)




----------



## Orion (26 Set 2017 às 16:20)

Orion disse:


> Excetuando alguma surpresa anómala, Setembro deve acabar com 13 tempestades nomeadas, *4 furacões e 4 furacões Major*.



Lee, aviso 34. Mais uma reviravolta.



> Lee is small but impressive hurricane this morning with a well-defined eye on visible satellite images. Satellite intensity estimates are a little higher and support an initial wind speed of at least 90 kt. Further strengthening is possible for the next day or so while Lee continues moving over warm waters with relatively light shear. Most of the guidance shows Lee getting a bit stronger, and the cyclone stands some chance of becoming a major hurricane within the next 24 hours or so. The official forecast is raised from the previous one, and is on the high side of the guidance.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 26/1500Z 29.9N 53.7W 90 KT 105 MPH
> *12H 27/0000Z 30.0N 55.1W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...



Na nova previsão o Lee fica a 1 nó de se tornar num cat. 3 e no 5º furacão _Major _da temporada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 17:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 20:19)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Set 2017 às 20:47)

Maria deve ser rebaixada a tempestade tropical hoje.
Maria acumulou 40 de ACE, tornando assim 2017 a primeira temporada da história com três ciclones no mesmo ano acumulando igual ou maior a este valor.
Irma acumulou quase 70, segundo maior valor atrás de Ivan, 2004 e José cerca de 42.
ACE de 2017 está em 191 e poderia chegar a 200 até final de Setembro.
Esse foi Setembro mais ativo da história em relação ao ACE, superando 2004.

Lee agora categoria 2 deve se fortalecer mais um pouco.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2017 às 21:36)

Lee, aviso 35. C2 muito forte e a 1 nó de se tornar _major_.



> Satellite images indicate that the cloud-top temperatures in the eyewall of Lee have cooled this afternoon, with about the same warm temperatures in the eye. This indicates Lee remains on a strengthening trend, and the initial wind speed is set to 95 kt, near the CIMSS Advanced Dvorak Technique figure. Lee has about 24 hours to intensify before shear increases and water temperatures begin to cool. Most of the guidance now show Lee becoming a major hurricane, and the official forecast follows suit.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 26/2100Z 29.9N 54.6W 95 KT 110 MPH
> *12H 27/0600Z 30.0N 55.9W 100 KT 115 MPH*
> 24H 27/1800Z 31.0N 56.9W 95 KT 110 MPH


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 21:49)

...LEE STILL INTENSIFYING, FORECAST TO BECOME A MAJOR HURRICANE BY EARLY WEDNESDAY...
5:00 PM AST Tue Sep 26
Location: 29.9°N 54.6°W
Moving: W at 8 mph
Min pressure: 971 mb
Max sustained: 110 mph


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Set 2017 às 23:24)

NHC espera que Lee se torne o quinto grande furacão de 2017 até amanhã.
Caso se confirme, irá faltar apenas 2 grandes furacões para alcançar 1961 e 2005.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Set 2017 às 23:27)

2005 - Outubro mais ativo





2017


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 10:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 10:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 11:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 16:05)




----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2017 às 16:40)

Maria está decapitada e mesmo assim consideram-lhe como furacão! Americanisses? Lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2017 às 20:39)

Florida's Orange Groves Have Drowned
"We're in desperate need of state and federal assistance," said a spokeswoman for the Florida Department of Citrus.
https://www.buzzfeed.com/venessawon...oves-look-like?utm_term=.ibVo7r2yn#.cfzM54P0O


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 16:48)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 17:30)

> The local treasury had barely enough cash to keep the government funded for three days. Its debt had grown so large that Wall Street stopped lending it money. The unemployment rate was more than twice the national average.





> The governor, Kenneth E. Mapp, said he expects that the hospitals on St. Thomas and St. Croix, the most populated islands, will have to be torn down and rebuilt.





> Across the island, the picture is grim: The two largest resorts will not be able to open until next year, if not longer; owners of the restaurants and bars that came away unscathed wonder who will be left for them to serve; and residents who are suddenly without jobs are leaving en masse for the mainland.
> 
> “And you’ve got a nearly bankrupt government,” Mr. Gaskins added. “I don’t know how they get out of this.”





> But on a per-capita basis, the often out-of-sight, out-of-mind Virgin Islands carry more debt than Puerto Rico. Wall Street analysts have warned that the territory may be unable to pay back the nearly $2 billion it owes creditors and keep up with billions more in payments it is required to make into a pension system that is projected to be insolvent in less than six years.





> Tourism is not only the livelihood for many Virgin Islanders, it provides a third of the local gross domestic product — a revenue stream the local government cannot afford to live without.
> 
> A vicious cycle of financial mismanagement, combined with other factors like the loss of one-tenth of the islands’ population since 2008, were hampering the Virgin Islands even as the rest of the country bounced back from the Great Recession.



*In the Virgin Islands, Hurricane Maria Drowned What Irma Didn’t Destroy*

Péssimo verão para alguns paraísos fiscais. Será que os 'ricos' vão voltar para lá?


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 17:50)

PR:


Vieques:


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2017 às 19:30)




----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 00:16)

O efeito Coriolis e a sua influência na TT Maria está a fazer com que esta se aproxime mais um pouco do G. Ocidental (inofensivamente)


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 10:24)

Furacão Lee deverá ser considerado TT ainda hoje. 
Às 0900UTC estava a 2215km Oeste dos Açores.
Está a ser completamente dizimado pelo windshear e pelo satélite o seu núcleo está já exposto. Lee deverá dissipar-se no sábado.
Esta tempestade não será mais uma ameaça a terra. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 10:40)

A TT Maria está a enfraquecer gradualmente e deverá perder as suas características tropicais ao fim da tarde deste sábado e passar a ser uma tempestade extra-tropical. 
Localizada a mais de 3000km a oeste dos Açores, Maria deverá sofrer um aumento na sua velocidade de deslocamento e passar inofensivamente a algumas centenas de quilómetros a norte do Grupo Ocidental neste sábado. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 16:07)

Tal como disse no meu post referente à Lee, a mesma acaba de ser “despromovida” a Tempestade Tropical. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2017 às 19:35)




----------



## Orion (2 Out 2017 às 17:47)




----------



## Orion (2 Out 2017 às 18:01)

AG?


---

Tendo em conta os parcos métodos de observação no século XIX e XX muitos furacões devem ter passado despercebidos no Atlântico Norte.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2017 às 00:27)




----------



## Orion (3 Out 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2017 às 21:41)

Orion disse:


>



Até têm a sua piada  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2017 às 22:26)

Comparando tempestades, o Irma seria, na escala Fujita _melhorada_, um potente EF-4. As rajadas seriam dignas de um EF-5. O olho do Irma foi quase um tornado em larga escala.


---


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2017 às 01:24)

Os danos equivalem a quase 90% do PIB.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2017 às 01:28)

Furacão Nate?


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2017 às 20:02)

Atualização:


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2017 às 21:58)

*Tropical Depression Sixteen Discussion Number 2
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL162017
500 PM EDT Wed Oct 04 2017*

_Environmental conditions look quite favorable for strengthening over
the next few days, with low shear and very warm and deep water in
the path of the cyclone. *The various rapid intensification indices
are all higher than the last cycle, suggesting an increasing chance
of rapid intensification occurring.* The fly in the ointment,
however, is all of the potential land interaction, first over
Central America and then possibly over the Yucatan Peninsula. As
a compromise, the intensity forecast is raised considerably from the
previous one during the first 3 days, but is still below some
guidance, such as the HWRF._

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ 
-------------------------------

*5:00 PM EDT Wed Oct 4
Location: 12.5°N 82.5°W
Moving: NW at 7 mph
Min pressure: 1005 mb
Max sustained: 35 mph*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2017 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2017 às 22:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 15:20)




----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 20:06)

Pela previsão provisória do NWS, Nova Orleães será das zonas mais afetadas.





Muito dificilmente o NATE não chegará aos EUA como furacão.

Aviso 5:



> However, the guidance is producing mixed signals despite a favorable-looking environment.
> 
> The Rapid Intensification Index of the SHIPS model is showing high chances of rapid intensification, with better than a 50 percent chance of 25 kt of strengthening in the next 24 h and nearly a 50 percent chance of 65 kt of strengthening in 72 h.
> 
> On the other side, the GFS and Canadian models show only modest development and keep the cyclone as a tropical storm until it reaches the northern Gulf coast. Given the environment, the intensity forecast leans towards the high end of the guidance envelope and calls for Nate to become a hurricane in about 48 h and reach the northern Gulf Coast as a hurricane.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 05/1500Z 14.3N 83.7W 35 KT 40 MPH...INLAND
> 12H 06/0000Z 15.6N 84.3W 35 KT 40 MPH...INLAND
> ...


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 20:23)

Há modelos que lá vão indicando um potente ciclone. 939 hPa no NAM 3km.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 20:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 22:31)

*
Update: Li que já há 24 mortos.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 23:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 11:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 12:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 16:22)




----------



## Orion (6 Out 2017 às 16:36)

Pelo GFS 6z vai haver TT:







Quanto ao GEM, bom, não vale pena dar muita importância.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2017 às 17:48)

Já em termos de previsão oficial, a precipitação é esta:






E o vento é este (à referida hora o centro da tempestade está ao largo da costa). Nas horas seguintes as rajadas máximas rondam os 120 km/h no continente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 19:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 19:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 22:04)




----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 16:01)

O Nate deverá agora fazer _landfall_ como furacão cat. 2 intermédio. Devem ser esperadas rajadas acima dos 150 km/h.






---


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Aviso da marinha dos EUA.





Por agora é/será apenas uma perturbação simbólica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 19:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 20:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 20:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 20:27)

​


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 20:30)

*MSZ080-080210-
/O.CON.KLIX.SS.W.1016.000000T0000Z-000000T0000Z/
1249 PM CDT SAT OCT 7 2017*

_...Storm Surge Warning issued October 7 at 12:48PM CDT by NWS New
Orleans LA...

* LOCATIONS AFFECTED
- Bay St Louis
- Diamondhead
- Waveland


* STORM SURGE
- LATEST LOCAL FORECAST: Life-threatening storm surge possible
- Peak Storm Surge Inundation: *The potential for 7-11 feet
above ground somewhere within surge prone areas*
- Window of concern: through early Sunday evening_
_
Current update

*1:00 PM CDT Sat Oct 7
Location: 27.6°N 88.9°W
Moving: NNW at 25 mph
Min pressure: 982 mb
Max sustained: 90 mph*_


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 20:55)

*O furacão Nate a 4 horas do landfall...*


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 21:11)

Os modelos dão de tudo nos próximos dias. Tanto pode ficar como uma depressão residual ou chegar muito próximo a furacão C1.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 21:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 21:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 23:01)




----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 23:17)

Boas notícias de última hora tendo em conta que há pouco tempo previa-se que podia chegar a C2 moderado.



> Between the developing shear and the imminent landfall, Nate is about out of time to strengthen. While not explicitly shown in the intensity forecast, there could still be some intensification to category 2 status in the next few hours.



Os atuais 80 nós do Nate equivalem a um C1 muito intenso (está a 3 nós de atingir C2). Ainda assim, e pela previsão do NWS, as rajadas perto do olho podem chegar aos 170/180km/h.

Os ventos do Nate não são de todo simétricos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2017 às 23:51)




----------



## rokleon (8 Out 2017 às 00:06)

Dados da boia 42631 NBDC





Excerto de "Hurricane Nate Advisory Number 14" (nhc)
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

The Storm Surge Warning has been discontinued west of Grand Isle.

The Hurricane Watch is discontinued from west of Grand Isle to
Morgan City.

The Storm Surge Watch has been discontinued east of the
Okaloosa/Walton County Line to Indian Pass.

The Tropical Storm Watch has been discontinued from west of Morgan
City to Intracoastal City.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2017 às 02:43)

Eventual Ophelia- O GFS não desenvolve muito a tempestade e acabará por morrer em poucos dias, o ECM prevê alguma organização, mas não deverá ir além de uma tempestade tropical e enfraquecendo. Na eventual passagem pelos Açores, não seria mais que uma perturbação pouco significativa abrindo caminho a perturbações frontais... os modelos não mostram a mínima concordância para já!   Receio que o GFS desta vez tenha mais razão...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (8 Out 2017 às 03:10)

Stream em direto - Hurricane Nate
www.facebook.com/wxchasing/videos/540103052987996/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 08:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 08:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 15:37)




----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 17:01)

Infográfico do Público  *165 anos de ciclones tropicais *(https://acervo.publico.pt/multimedia/infografia/165-anos-de-ciclones-tropicais-236)

Interessante não obstante o habitual erro... 





> São cada vez mais e cada vez mais fortes.



Novamente, este ano a atividade anormalmente elevada (recordista, até) calhou no Atlântico Norte.



Até agora só ocorreu 1 tufão intenso (equivalente a >cat. 3 na escala SS). A média de longo prazo é 9.

Estão a surgir, em termos relativos, muitas tempestades no Pacífico mas em geral não têm tido muita intensidade e/ou duração.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 19:00)

Atualização... Continua tudo à nora com o Invest 91L, eventual Ophelia.

A marinha dos EUA mantém o aviso se bem que não seria inédito se o mesmo fosse retirado. Persistem os 70% do NHC.

A convecção no olho quase que desapareceu. O centro da tempestade está completamente exposto.






Ainda assim há modelos que não só preveem a sobrevivência da tempestade como uma eventual intensificação (ex: HWRF e HMON).






O GFS não mostra um futuro risonho para a perturbação. A evolução da mesma dependerá da posição face ao sistema frontal que está previsto passar pelos Açores por volta do dia 12/13 de Outubro. Se a tempestade conseguir deslocar-se o suficiente para sul poderá evitar a absorção e encontrar condições mais favoráveis ao seu desenvolvimento.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2017 às 19:06)

Para quem quiser, às 19:00 AZT, 20:00 PT, dá no Discovery channel um documentário sobre o Irma e o Harvey 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 21:00)




----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2017 às 21:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A circulação está totalmente desprovida de convecção... de tropical tem muito pouco.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 21:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 21:39)




----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2017 às 22:40)

O invest 91L neste momento começa a ganhar alguma convecção no flanco este. Parece um pouco mais organizado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 22:57)




----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 00:37)

Aguinha mais quentinha para o 91L nos próximos dias:






Do que consegui aferir, tendo em conta os meus conhecimentos limitados, é uma mistela de pouca instabilidade, ar seco e algum cisalhamento que impede um desenvolvimento mais vigoroso da perturbação. A água do mar por si só não é super quente mas deve dar para algo mais do que há agora.

Boa parte do vento entre os 700 e os 500 hPa se não é nulo está lá perto. Como tal, o 91L por ali fica.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 01:06)

> Upper-level winds are not expected to become more conducive for development until mid-week, but a tropical or subtropical cyclone could form at any time if the shower activity persists near the center.


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 01:34)

O GFS das 18UTC dá vida curta para a 91L... e o ECM das 12 leva-a até ao Algarve, mas algo insignificante.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 09:53)

Depressão tropical 17 forma-se no Atlântico, ventos máximos sustentado de 55km/h.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2017 às 10:05)

lserpa disse:


> Depressão tropical 17 forma-se no Atlântico, ventos máximos sustentado de 55km/h.



Ai está a futura Ophelia. Com a anomalia na temperatura da água do mar, creio que irá desenvolver-se facilmente, pois é o seu "combustível" favorito


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 10:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ai está a futura Ophelia. Com a anomalia na temperatura da água do mar, creio que irá desenvolver-se facilmente, pois é o seu "combustível" favorito



O que está a limitar o seu desenvolvimento são mesmo os ventos em altitude. Caso abrandem a convecção poderia organizar-se e fortalecer este sistema. A humidade nesta área também é mais limitada. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2017 às 10:15)

lserpa disse:


> O que está a limitar o seu desenvolvimento são mesmo os ventos em altitude. Caso abrandem a convecção poderia organizar-se e fortalecer este sistema. A humidade nesta área também é mais limitada.



O GEM é exactamente isso que prevê: redução dos ventos em altitude, mais convecção e, como consequência, incremento da humidade na área graças à anomalia da temperatura da água do mar. @Orion que opinião tens??


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 12:57)




----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 13:14)

Em “wishcast” já me bastava levar com uma banda convectiva  agora mais a sério, a tendência será tornar-se numa TT ainda hoje. Pelo floater apenas o lado sul ainda não está coberto pela convecção.  A rota deverá tendencialmente passar a SE do G. Oriental.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 13:39)

a rota prevista pelo GFS é completamente errática e confusa, não sei se será muito correta, ou seja, segundo este, a TT ficaria agarrada à circulação do AA fazendo com que a TT circunscrevesse o AA. A rota seria qualquer coisa do género.






O ECM das 00z mantém uma rota sóbria e faz com que esta TT passasse próximo de Viana do Castelo.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 15:48)

Em sistemas pequenos (e às vezes nem em grandes) não vale a pena acreditar cegamente na previsão do NHC porque a intensidade pode variar bastante e de forma inesperada. No aviso das 15h UTC.



> Although Ophelia is forecast to remain over marginally warm SSTs of 26.5-27 deg C, much colder-than-normal temperatures aloft should offset the relatively cool ocean temperatures and produce sufficient instability to generate moderate to strong convection for the next 120 h. The GFS-based SHIPS model is currently assessing 25 kt of westerly vertical wind shear, which obviously isn't occuring based on the recent development of anticyclonic outflow over the low-level center and across most of Ophelia's circulation





> Based on recent trends noted in water vapor imagery showing the shear decreasing, along with the overall favorable upper-level wind fields forecast by the GFS and ECMWF, especially after 36 hours, slow but steady strengthening is expected for the next 5 days, with only occasional intrusions of dry mid-level air being the primary inhibiting factor to the intensification process. The official intensity forecast is close to the NOAA HCCA consensus model, is about midway between the more aggressive IVCN consensus model that makes Ophelia a hurricane in about 72 h, and the more conservative statistical SHIPS and LGEM models. However, even the SHIPS and LGEM models have increased their peak intensity forecasts by at least 15 kt since the previous advisory.



---



Dias Miguel disse:


> O GEM é exactamente isso que prevê: redução dos ventos em altitude, mais convecção e, como consequência, incremento da humidade na área graças à anomalia da temperatura da água do mar. @Orion que opinião tens??



É esperar para ver


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 15:48)

*NHC Atlantic Ops*‏Conta verificada@NHC_Atlantic 10 minHá 10 minutos
*Tropical Storm #Ophelia Advisory 2: Depression Strengthens Into Tropical Storm Ophelia Over the Open Atlantic.* http://go.usa.gov/W3H


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 16:40)




----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 16:57)

Pela MeteoFrance a Ophelia, no próximo fim-de-semana, estará entre os Açores e as Canárias 






Com os 65 nós previstos para o dia 13, é bem provável que a Ophelia chegue a furacão cat. 1 (mínimo é 64 nós).


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 17:10)

Por agora...






... seria um furacão interessante. Extremamente pequeno. 984 hPa a 138h.

Fica a sul do sistema frontal e não é absorvido. O GFS continua a manter a mesma perspetiva global.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 17:32)

Boa sorte em tentar decifrar o futuro da Ophelia tendo em conta os precedentes históricos 






---






Cat. 3


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 17:34)

Cada atualização tem uma rota nova lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Out 2017 às 17:41)

Comunicado do IPMA em relação ao assunto em questão ...

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00*
_
Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA


O I.P.M.A. informa que às 15:00 (hora dos Açores), o centro da tempestade tropical Ophelia, localizava-se a 1385 km a W/SW dos Açores, com vento médio de 65 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está a deslocar-se para N/NE a 07 km/h e a intensificar-se, podendo atingir a categoria de furacão nos próximos dias. No entanto ao longo do dia de amanhã (3º feira) deverá deslocar-se para E/SE pelo que deverá permanecer a sul da região pelo menos até 6ª feira, não se prevendo desta forma que afete o estado do tempo nas ilhas nos próximos 4 dias.


Devido a diferentes resultados dos modelos de previsão meteorológica, quer na intensidade quer na trajetória, a incerteza relativamente à previsão para o período superior a 96 horas permanece elevada.



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-09 16:28:05​


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 20:35)

Se isto se concretizasse teria que ser emitido, por precaução, um aviso para TT no G. Oriental.











A convecção não seria simétrica. A precipitação intensa seria muito local e, como consequência, com elevada probabilidade de falhar as ilhas.

Próximo aviso do NHC... 21h UTC (+1 no continente).


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 21:47)

Orion disse:


> Próximo aviso do NHC... 21h UTC (+1 no continente).




---


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 21:53)

*.OPHELIA STRENGTHENS A LITTLE MORE... ...NO THREAT TO ANY LAND AREAS...*
5:00 PM AST Mon Oct 9
Location: 31.5°N 39.6°W
Moving: NE at 3 mph
Min pressure: 1005 mb
Max sustained: 45 mph


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 23:35)

Orion disse:


> ---



Uma imagem para a posteridade , não é todos os dias que se vê a PI dentro de um cone de um sistema tropical  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Mais um do IPMA




Estou a gostar da atitude!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 00:03)

Bem, mais uns spaghettis aqui para baralhar mais as possibilidades...





Neste caso, a sua maioria evita landfall em território Português, mas fora isso, os Açores para já levam vantagem 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 09:37)




----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 09:59)

Quase Categoria 4???


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Out 2017 às 10:18)

E sai mais um comunicado fresquinho do IPMA ... 

Informação especial
_
Comunicado válido entre _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00

*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA


O I.P.M.A. informa que às 03h (hora dos Açores) do dia 10 de Outubro, o centro da tempestade tropical Ophelia, localizava-se a 1260 km a W/SW dos Açores, tendo a intensidade do vento aumentado nas últimas horas: vento médio de 85 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está a deslocar-se para NE a 11 km/h e espera-se que continue a intensificar-se nas próximas horas atingindo a categoria de furacão na 4ª feira. A partir do fim do dia de hoje (3º feira) o ciclone deverá deslocar-se para SE pelo que deverá permanecer a sul da região nos próximos dias. No entanto, a partir de 5ª feira ao fim do dia, prevê-se que a tempestade comece a deslocar-se lentamente para NE, aproximando-se assim do arquipélago. 

Pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, existe uma probabilidade entre 5 a 10 % de as ilhas do Grupo Central (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira) e de 15 a 20 % de as ilhas do Grupo Oriental (S. Miguel e Sta Maria) começarem a sentir efeitos da tempestade a partir de Sábado (14 de Outubro). Para as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) a probabilidade de serem afectados pelo ciclone é inferior a 5%. 



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-10 06:19:39​


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 11:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 11:39)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (10 Out 2017 às 11:50)

@luismeteo3 , esta imagem de satélite do Ophelia faz-me lembrar o furacão Alex, de Janeiro de 2016...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 11:55)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @luismeteo3 , esta imagem de satélite do Ophelia faz-me lembrar o furacão Alex, de Janeiro de 2016...


Achas? Se for eu tiro... eu postei por ser bonita...


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 12:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Achas? Se for eu tiro... eu postei por ser bonita...



É do Ophelia. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 12:22)

lserpa disse:


> É do Ophelia.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Eu já mudei a foto...


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 12:45)

IPMA: 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (10 Out 2017 às 13:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Achas? Se for eu tiro... eu postei por ser bonita...


Não, @luismeteo3 , não é por duvidar que seja do Alex! É por ter achado uma semelhança interessante na forma/estrutura   e por os dois se terem formado a SW dos Açores, e fazerem a sua trajetória de SW para NE, ao contrário dos "clássicos" ciclones, que surgem perto da costa Ocidental de África e fazem uma rota pelas Caraíbas, Bermudas, antes de virarem para os Açores, como o caso dos "Gordon" de 2006 e 2016, por exemplo. Começa pequeno, e provavelmente chega pequeno ou um pouco maior. Não como os "clássicos", que têm mais energia acumulada e acabam perdendo gradualmente intensidade até chegarem cá.
Repara a imagem do video aos 1:19 min.
Pequena dimensão, e apesar da fraca intensidade com um núcleo bem definido, e pouca densidade nebulosa em torno do centro.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (10 Out 2017 às 13:29)

Não, @luismeteo3 , não é por duvidar que seja do Alex! É por ter achado uma semelhança interessante na forma/estrutura  e por os dois se terem formado a SW dos Açores, e fazerem a sua trajetória de SW para NE, ao contrário dos "clássicos" ciclones, que surgem perto da costa Ocidental de África e fazem uma rota pelas Caraíbas, Bermudas, antes de virarem para os Açores, como o caso dos "Gordon" de 2006 e 2016, por exemplo. Começa pequeno, e provavelmente chega pequeno ou um pouco maior. Não como os "clássicos", que têm mais energia acumulada e acabam perdendo gradualmente intensidade até chegarem cá.
Repara a imagem do video aos 1:19 min.


Pequena dimensão, e apesar da fraca intensidade com um núcleo bem definido, e pouca densidade nebulosa em torno do centro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 14:03)

*Tropical Storm OPHELIA
As of 12:00 UTC Oct 10, 2017:*

Location: 31.6°N 38.5°W
Maximum Winds: *55 kt* Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 996 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1017 mb
Radius of Circulation: 180 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 30 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 14:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 14:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 14:58)




----------



## rozzo (10 Out 2017 às 15:46)

Tópico específico para o sistema Ophelia:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-ophelia.9492/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 17:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 22:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 16:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 22:20)




----------



## Orion (18 Out 2017 às 20:09)




----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 17:18)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Out 2017 às 19:11)

Todos os modelos em acordo com um sistema se formando no Mar do Caribe nesta semana.
A intensidade varia, com GFS mostrando uma tempestade tropical e ECMWF um furacão.
Cuba, Bahamas e sul da Flórida devem acompanhar o sistema.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 22:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Invest 93L
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 26, 2017:

Location: 15.0°N 83.1°W
Maximum Winds: 25 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 1008 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1009 mb
Radius of Circulation: 180 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 70 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 22:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 23:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 18:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 21:53)

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...

* ISLA DE LA JUVENTUD...LA HABANA...CIUDAD DE LA HABANA...
MATANZAS...CIENFUEGOS...AND VILLA CLARA

* NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS

A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR...

* CENTRAL BAHAMAS

A TROPICAL STORM WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN 36 HOURS.
A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...IN THIS CASE WITHIN 36 HOURS.

INTERESTS IN THE CAYMAN ISLANDS...SOUTH FLORIDA...AND THE FLORIDA
KEYS SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF THIS SYSTEM.

POTENTIAL TROP CYCLONE CENTER LOCATED NEAR 17.5N 84.5W AT 27/2100Z
POSITION ACCURATE WITHIN 50 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 21:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 22:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 14:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 14:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 14:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 19:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 19:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 19:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 14:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 15:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 16:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 16:54)




----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

> Based on a 30-year climatology (1981-2010), activity was above normal in the number of named storms, hurricanes and major hurricanes. In terms of the Accumulated Cyclone Energy (ACE), which measures the combined strength and duration of tropical storms and hurricanes, October 2017 was about 40 percent more active than an average October from 1981-2010.
> 
> From a seasonal perspective, activity in the Atlantic basin so far in 2017 is well above average. In terms of ACE, the 2017 season is the 5th most active on record to date in the basin, behind 1893, 1926, 1933, and 2005.


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 02:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 08:55)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

*Destructive 2017 Atlantic hurricane season may be over for US despite officially ending Nov. 30*


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

Por agora é possível que chegue a TT e pouco mais.

Este ano o anticiclone não está com disposição para permitir a aproximação deste tipo de ciclones. Parece-me que a médio prazo os cenários mais realistas serão ao estilo da Ophelia (depressões estacionárias a sul das ilhas).


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

*Puerto Rico after Maria, by the numbers* (Oct. 31)  https://www.axios.com/puerto-rico-hurricane-update-devastation-2495559018.html



> More than 100,000 people have left the island since Maria struck on September 20th, and the governor's office estimates many of them will move to the mainland permanently.



CBS


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 14:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 14:43)




----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

Nem sempre a opinião do NHC, a vermelho, coincide com as previsões dos modelos (aqui só estão representados alguns). A Rina é um excelente exemplo.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 02:09)

Resumo da temporada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2017 às 14:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2017 às 14:55)




----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 03:16)

Não deve dar em nada mas cá fica.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 01:51)

Aviso mais recente.


> For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of mexico:
> A sharp surface trough interacting with an upper-level low is producing an elongated area of showers and thunderstorms more than 500 miles southwest of the Azores.  Environmental conditions are expected to be conducive for a non-tropical low to form during the next day or so. The system could gradually acquire some subtropical characteristics by the middle of next week while it moves slowly northeastward.
> * Formation chance through 48 hours...low...10 percent.
> * Formation chance through 5 days...medium...40 percent.



Penso que este evento poderá chegar a, pelo menos, depressão subtropical. 



> Subtropical cyclones in the Atlantic basin are classified by the maximum sustained surface winds:
> less than 18 m/s (34 kts, 39 mph) - "subtropical depression",
> greater than or equal to 18 m/s (34 kts, 39 mph) - "subtropical storm"


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 16:56)

O último ciclone subtropical que ocorreu perto dos Açores não foi em 2005 (como escrevi anteriormente) mas sim em 2013.







Deverá ter uma vida muito curta. Ainda assim acho que poderá chegar a depressão subtropical com alguma convecção no centro.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 17:06)

Há pouco só uma outra trovoada tinha uma intensidade relevante.






Parece haver mais agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:26)




----------



## lserpa (12 Nov 2017 às 18:35)

O aspeto do dia tem mudado bastante... tiradas por volta das 17:00 












Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 19:24)

50% a 5 dias.








Orion disse:


> Há pouco só uma outra trovoada tinha uma intensidade relevante.





Orion disse:


> Parece haver mais agora.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 19:28)

Se só as SST's contassem diria que vem aí mais um furacão 






(com o trajeto previsto espero que não)


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 01:36)

Os modelos são melhores a prever o trajeto dos furacões do que a intensidade. Nem falo das intensificações explosivas que muitas vezes não estão previstas. Em 2015 o cenário foi este:






Um erro de 15 nós (a 48h) pode até significar, por exemplo, um cat. 1 passar a cat. 3.






O gráfico já foi atualizado e o HWRF/HMON continuam com trajetos 'anómalos'. Não há ainda previsão oficial do NHC.






No plano global há ainda muita incerteza.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 01:44)

A atividade convectiva voltou a diminuir.






Como não há ainda _floater_  http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/imagery/tatl.html

Amanhã faz 1 mês desde o Ophelia


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2017 às 11:29)

De ontem para hoje, a evolução foi bastante evidente! 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2017 às 11:41)

> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> Tropical Weather Outlook
> ...


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2017 às 13:48)

O IPMA acaba de colocar o arquipélago do Açores em aviso Amarelo.
Chuva Forte/ Trovoada.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

Afinal o núcleo depressionário pode ficar uns dias ao largo do G. Oriental. O WRF até mostra um núcleo bem formado.






Há grandes discrepâncias entre os modelos no que concerne à chuva. 

Este evento deverá ser mais significativo no G. Oriental.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 16:04)

A próxima atualização do NHC está agendada para as 18h UTC (-1 nos Açores).


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

A principal ameaça deste evento deverá ser mesmo a chuva que localmente poderá ter acumulados significativos, especialmente aquando da passagem do flanco mais ativo do núcleo (certamente mistela de precipitação estratiforme e convectiva).






A precipitação poderá ser acompanhada por trovoada mas esta deverá ser em geral de fraca intensidade.

Como desconfio das previsões >48h, termino aqui o meu comentário.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 17:46)

O NHC já atualizou e ficou tudo na mesma.

Próxima atualização  23h, hora dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 18:26)

Nós lá fora.

*96L Southwest of the Azores May Become Subtropical Storm Sean*

Alguma convecção mais intensa perto do núcleo (17:46h UTC):







No flanco oeste da depressão não há muita convecção mas existe uma concentração razoável de partículas de água precipitável.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 03:07)

Intensidade máxima  42 nós.

Por agora, tudo tranquilo


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 19:07)




----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 16:27)

No passado dia 20 fez 2 meses desde o _landfall _da Maria em Porto Rico. Como está a situação?

Só 51% da energia está restabelecida; Telecomunicações a 75% (telemóveis a 66%); 10% dos residentes ainda não têm água potável.

As restantes ilhotas há muito que caíram no esquecimento.

IVA:



> Kenneth Mapp, the governor of the U.S. Virgin Islands, came by our studios this morning. I asked him what daily life is like two months after the storms.
> 
> KENNETH MAPP: Daily life is - every day gets a little bit better than the day before. More and more people get power. And I know here on the mainland, folks are going to be intrigued when I say that 60 percent of the folks on the island do not have power. Forty percent do. But a week ago, only 22 percent of the folks had power. But we expect to be at 90 percent by Christmas.



Realidade de 'rico'. E a de 'pobre'?



> Rich nations responsible for climate change need to help rebuild the Caribbean island of Barbuda where living conditions remain “primitive” more than two months after Hurricane Irma, Antigua and Barbuda Prime Minister Gaston Browne said on Monday.





> So far, promised donations to Antigua and Barbuda of some $25 million represent about 10 percent of funds needed to rebound, said Browne. Pledges have come from Britain, the United Arab Emirates, India, and China among others.
> 
> “There’s no water, no electricity, and there’s no functioning police station or ... fire station,” said Browne.


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 01:29)

*Tempestade subtropical Guará atua no mar entre ES e BA*


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

A tempestade vai deslocar-se para o mar.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

---

Os relatórios dos furacões irão ser publicados aqui  http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 15:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 19:40)




----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2018 às 21:58)




----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 10:48)




----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Abr 2018 às 08:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2018 às 16:23)

*Afinal, furacão Maria matou 4600 pessoas em Porto Rico, 70 vezes mais que o número oficial*
JORNAL I29/05/2018 15:50
147 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
Estudo de Harvard descobriu ainda que houve um aumento de 60% na taxa de mortalidade em Porto Rico nos três meses que se seguiram à acção devastadora do furacão em setembro de 2017

As conclusões são de um estudo da Universidade de Harvard e além de reverem brutalmente em alta o balanço oficial do número de vítimas deste ciclone tropical que atingiu Porto Rico a 20 de setembro do ano passado, indicam que um terço das mortes foram causadas por interrupções nos cuidados de saúde provocadas por cortes de energia, estradas bloqueadas ou inundadas.

Até hoje, os dados oficiais contabilizam apenas 64 mortos.

https://ionline.sapo.pt/614010


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2018 às 14:46)

> The government of Puerto Rico has quietly acknowledged in a report posted online that in all likelihood more than 1,400 people died in the aftermath of Hurricane Maria — a figure that is more than 20 times the official death toll.
> 
> Hurricane Maria cut through the island on Sept. 20, knocking out power and initially killing about a dozen people. The government’s official count eventually swelled to 64, as more people died from suicide, lack of access to health care and other factors. The number has not changed despite several academic assessments that official death certificates did not come close to tallying the storm’s fatal toll.





> “We definitely acknowledge this is a realistic estimate,” Pedro Cerame, a spokesman for the Puerto Rican government’s Federal Affairs Administration, said of the numbers in the upcoming report to Congress. “We don’t want to say it out loud or publicize it as an official number. The official number will come, and it could be close. But until we see the study, and have the accuracy, we won’t be able to recognize the number as official.”
> 
> Mr. Cerame acknowledged that the final version of the report hedges the language to say that the additional deaths “may or may not be attributable” to the storm; the 1,427 figure was also deleted from a chart.





> The official death toll has not been updated, he said, because officials are awaiting the outcome of the George Washington University study to provide certainty: “Once GW’s study is out, the number will be updated.”



*Puerto Rican Government Acknowledges Hurricane Death Toll of 1,427*


----------



## rokleon (28 Ago 2018 às 21:04)

Orion disse:


> *Puerto Rican Government Acknowledges Hurricane Death Toll of 1,427*


*Hurricane Maria killed nearly 3,000 in Puerto Rico: study*


> Researchers with the Milken Institute School of Public Health at George Washington University tracked excess deaths related to Hurricane Maria from September 2017 to February 2018, and found the toll of 2,975 deaths was "22 percent higher than the number of deaths that would have been expected during that period in a year without the storm".
> 
> "We are hopeful that the government will accept this as an official death toll," said Lynn Goldman, the dean of the Milken Institute.


----------

